# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009



## Gilmet (1 Set 2009 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 00:19)

Actualmente 17,3ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 69%.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Set 2009 às 00:20)

*boa noite_* 

Após mais um dia ainda que mais moderado sobretudo nas temperaturas máximas, segue-se uma noite que face à anterior apresenta-se mais fresca e húmida.

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.
Valores actuais: 19.3ºC e 67% de hr.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 00:41)

Actualmente 16,5ºC, céu pouco nublado e humidade a 71%.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2009 às 02:24)

Actuais 17,2ºC, com céu encoberto por Fractus. Nevoeiro na Serra e vento moderado de NNO (338º).

Até logo.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Set 2009 às 02:44)

Ai está uma noite algo agitada sobretudo pelo vento moderado vindo de Oeste e que nos dá uma sensação de maior frescura.

Por aqui alguma nebulosidade composta por Fractus preenche o céu, mas avista-se uma maior concentração desta mais a Oeste junto à faixa costeira a norte de Sintra.

Despeço-me  com os valores: 18.8ºC e 79% de hr.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto com morrinha, que entretanto passou mesmo a chuva fraca. Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Set 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!
Setembro inicia-se sem sol, com a temperatura mínima a quedar-se pelos 19.5ºC.
Presentemente, 21.5ºC, 71%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Set 2009 às 10:29)

olá bom dia! 

O céu em geral apresenta-se muito nublado com esporádicas e brevíssimas abertas como agora (como se o sol reclamasse por toda esta nebulosidade ocupar desta forma e tão cedo o seu espaço que ainda lhe pertence!).

Sem vestígios de precipitação e com vento em geral fraco de NW, por aqui os valores andam pelos 21.7ºC e 67% de hr.


----------



## ALV72 (1 Set 2009 às 10:44)

Bem eu hoje já fiz a deslocação Vila Nova Poiares - Leirosa ( F. Foz), saí de Poiares com céu nublado com 15º, encontrei chuva fraca na passagem por Soure e cheguei á Leirosa com céu quase limpo uma pequena brisa e o termometro do carro a marcar 19º.

Joao


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2009 às 11:05)

Neste momento céu nublado, a limpar. A chuva sessou e a sensação térmica é agradável!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2009 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu encoberto, mas sem qualquer precipitação. Actualmente encontro-me com céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Fractus.

A temperatura mínima foi de *17,3ºC* e neste momento tenho 22,0ºC.

Vento a 20,5 km/h de N (360º) e humidade nos 60%.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2009 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Aqui em Linda-a-Velha o céu esta povoado com algumas (poucas) nuvens e a temperatura ronda os 24ºC


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 12:45)

A mínima foi de 16,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 22,4ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 68%.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Set 2009 às 12:47)

Vai limpando o céu, progressiva e calmamente.
Temperatura amena e agradável de 24.8ºC, com 56%HR.
Vento fraco.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Set 2009 às 13:15)

Boas

Este 1º dia de Setembro, trás consigo ao que parece uma mudança de padrão, não estou a dizer que o verão já se foi, mas espero agora um mês típico, com algum calor ainda, mas também mínimas e máximas mais baixas e dias de céu completamente coberto, com alguma precipitação, embora ainda não esteja nada no horizonte virtual, que dê para fazer a festa. 

QUE VENHA A TROVOADA    Lá para a 2º quinzena.  

Neste momento aqui em Sesimbra céu pouco nublado, agora, porque já esteve completamente coberto, 24.9º, vento fraco. 

Abraços


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2009 às 13:28)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Altocumulus, e a temperatura actual é de 23,3ºC.

Vento a 14,0 km/h de NNO (338º) e humidade nos 49%.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 13:31)

Boas,
Aqui e agora 22,7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e humidade a 65%.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2009 às 14:26)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 18.3ºC

Sigo com 23.7ºC

Pressão nos 1018.5 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2009 às 14:40)

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *23,7ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 23,0ºC e humidade nos 43%.

Vento moderado do quadrante Norte e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2009 às 15:19)

Olá

Sigo com 22.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Set 2009 às 16:46)

Céu pouco nublado, com 25.5ºC, 43%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 17:00)

Actualmente estão 22,5ºC, vento moderado, céu limpo e humidade a 56%.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2009 às 17:56)

Olá

Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 24.4ºC

Sigo com 21.3, céu praticamente limpo apenas algumas nuvens altas e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2009 às 19:07)

Boas

Setembro começa com uma máxima bem inferior à dos últimos dias, foi de 28.9ºC

Neste momento 23.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 19:16)

A máxima foi de 23,1ºC.
Actualmente 19,8ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 63%.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Set 2009 às 19:22)

Máxima tenrinha de 26.7ºC, seguindo agora com 22.4ºC e 50%HR.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Set 2009 às 19:26)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.0ºC, vento fraco de NW e céu pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.3ºC

T.Minima: 19.3ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2009 às 19:30)

Aqui por Setúbal sigo a esta hora com 22,5ºC e vento moderado


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 19:35)

Boas,
Actualmente 19,5ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 64%.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 20:05)

Neste momento 18,2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 68%.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2009 às 20:13)

Sigo com 19.8ºC
Pressão nos 1019.0 hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Set 2009 às 20:23)

Boa Noite Um bom mês de setembro para todos
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:27.3ºC 14:07
TEMP MIN: 18.0ºC 03:56 

Temp actual 19.6ºC 20:20 
Temp dentro de Casa sotão 26.4ºC 41% Humidade
Pressão: 1019.1Hpa 20:20 
Intensidade do Vento: 7.9 km/h 20:20 
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 18.7ºC 20:20 
Humidade Relativa:62% 20:20 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:20 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Aqui 17,5ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 66%.


----------



## Lousano (1 Set 2009 às 20:57)

Boa noite.

A mínima hoje foi de 15,6º e a max de 28,3º.

O dia iniciou com um breve período de chuva fraca, tornando-se céu limpo a meio da tarde.

Neste momento 17,2º e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2009 às 21:24)

A noite segue algo fresca com 19,8ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 22:33)

Neste momento registo as seguintes condições:
16,8ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 68%.
Se continua assim a mínima já era...


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2009 às 22:37)

Sigo com 17.5ºC

Pressão nos 1020.2 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Set 2009 às 22:38)

A mínima do dia está a ser batida, e ainda descerá mais até à meia noite, por isso hoje não há extremos...
A máxima foi de 26.7ºC.

Presentemente, 19.1ºC, 58%HR, 1018hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2009 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui noite fria com 19,5ºC, Vento fraco de Norte e 1018hpa.


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Noite fresca devido a um vento bastante desagradável

Estão 17.2ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Máxima hoje de 27,3 ºC.

Uma tarde mais fresca do que a anterior, com céu muito nublado.

Agora 18,5 ºC, sendo a mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2009 às 23:55)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,4ºC*
Temperatura Máximo: *23,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *42,7 km/h* de NNE (22º).

---

Actuais 16,4ºC, a temperatura mínima do dia, e humidade nos 77%.

Alguns Fractus no céu.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 23:56)

Actualmente 15,2ºC, que é a mínima de hoje por agora. Duvido que desça alguma coisa nos minutos que restam.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 16.7ºC

Máx - 23.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 53 km/h

Dia caracterizado por muitas nuvens ao início da manhã que se foram dissipando ao longo do dia.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:
15,2ºC/23,1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Set 2009 às 00:08)

olá boa noite... 

Foi um dia que deu para quebrar a monotonia de céus limpos dos dias anteriores com formas de nebulosidade a meu ver interessantes!
_Cirrus Spissatus_ e _Fibratus_, _Cirrocumulus floccus_, alguns _cumulus_ e ao final da tarde um _Halo_ ainda que um pouco tímido, terminando com alguns _Fractus_, foi o cenário que encontrei a 2 passos de casa numa caminhada às elevações do Parque eólico de Bolores situado a poucos kms a NW de Loures.
Lamento não poder deixar aqui pelo menos um pouco do que observei...

Por agora, observam-se alguns _Fractus_ ao sabor do vento fraco a moderado de NW.

Quanto a valores actuais, sigo com 17.6ºC e 73% de hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2009 às 00:13)

A mínima ficou nos 18,2 ºC.

---

Extremos do dia 1:

18,2 ºC / 27,3 ºC


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 00:16)

Boas,
Actualmente 14,9ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 67%.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2009 às 00:32)

Extremos do primeiro dia de Setembro, aqui em Odivelas:

Tmin: 17,0ºC, ao final do dia.
Tmáx: 25,9ºC.


Por agora 16,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 01:39)

Actuais 16,2ºC, numa noite de céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 76% e vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Set 2009 às 03:10)

Tarde ou cedo? Eis a questão!!!  

A madrugada está mais calma agora com vento mais fraco que permanece de NW.

O céu ainda se apresenta com alguma nebulosidade por Fractus.

Despeço-me com 17.2ºC e 75% de hr.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 04:04)

joseoliveira disse:


> Tarde ou cedo? Eis a questão!!!



Muito cedinho!

---

*15,8ºC* actuais, numa calma noite de céu pouco nublado.

Pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## F_R (2 Set 2009 às 07:40)

Bom dia

Estão neste momento 14.8ºC

A mínima foi de 14.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia!

Manhã de aguarela celeste, composta por diversos tipos de cirros e estratos entre outras nuvens. Aqui e ali uma ou outra lenticular. Cenário bonito. O vento é nulo mas a manhã está fresca!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima foi de 15.9ºC.
Por agora estão 20.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Kispo (2 Set 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

*24.7ºC
17.3ºC*

Sigo com 18.1ºC, 69%hr, 1020mb


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Set 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 17.4ºC esta noite.
O céu encontra-se pintalgado de pequenas nuvens, e o vento está fraco.
Temperatura actual nos 19.8ºC, com 57%HR, e 1020hpa de pressão atmosférica...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 12:13)

A mínima foi de 8,9ºC.
Actualmente 21,2ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 71%.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 12:24)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de uns frescos *15,3ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com apenas 20,2ºC, humidade nos 48%, vento a soprar moderado de O (270º) e pressão a 1022 hPa. 

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Set 2009 às 12:26)

Segue fresco e agradável, este 2º dia de Setembro...
Temperatura nos 22.7ºC, 44%HR, 1020hpa, UV5...
Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 13:42)

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de apenas *21,6ºC*!

Actualmente sigo com 21,3ºC e humidade nos 44%.

Vento a soprar moderado, tendo já atingido os *38,9 km/h*!


----------



## lsalvador (2 Set 2009 às 14:15)

Em Tomar, até ao momento tenho registado

25.5 ºC (13:54) de Máxima
14.4 ºC (06:51) de Minima


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 14:23)

Boas,
Neste momento 21,9ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 70%.


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Set 2009 às 14:51)

Boas 

Vento moderado com rajadas, sol, 23.9º

Abraços


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 15:38)

Desde as 12h, a temperatura apenas oscilou 1,3ºC.

Resgisto 21,3ºC. O vento sopra moderado, com rajadas fortes, tendo já atingido os *43,5 km/h*!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Set 2009 às 16:48)

Por aqui também o vento vai soprando com intensidade...
Temperatura nos 23ºC, após uma máxima de 23.7ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Set 2009 às 17:18)

Máxima mais baixa desde 1 de Agosto

Máxima de *26,8ºC*

O vento sopra moderado com rajada máxima de 41,8 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 17:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas,
> Neste momento 21,9ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 70%.



Acabou esta por ser a máxima do dia: 21,9ºC. Actualmente 19,2ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 68%.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 18:37)

Agora 19,3ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 67%.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 18:38)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *21,7ºC*!

A humidade sobe agora rapidamente, encontrando-se nos 56%. Temperatura nos 20,1ºC.

Vento moderado de N (360º), nos 17,6 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Set 2009 às 18:59)

Por aqui sigo com 24.4ºC, o vento sopra moderado de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.5ºC

T.Minima: 15.9ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Set 2009 às 19:08)

Céu praticamente limpo e algum vento
estão 22.5ºC

A máxima foi de 27.1ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2009 às 20:13)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,3ºC e a máxima de apenas 24,4ºC 

Agora algumas nuvens altas e 20,5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (2 Set 2009 às 20:55)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:25.1ºC 15:17
TEMP MIN: 15.4ºC 07:22 

Temp actual 19.0ºC 20:50
Temp dentro de Casa sotão 25.9ºC 47% Humidade
Pressão: 1020.9Hpa 20:50 
Intensidade do Vento: 11.1 km/h 20:50 
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 17.2ºC 20:50 
Humidade Relativa:70% 20:50 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:50 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Por aqui vou seguindo com 19.9ºC, 69%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Kispo (2 Set 2009 às 22:32)

Extremos de hoje:

*23.2ºC
16.2ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 22:41)

Actualmente 16,1ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 69%.


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima de 25,2º e mínima de 12,1º.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 17,1º.


----------



## fsl (2 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Em Oeiras, hoje dia ameno:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 02-09-09  22:43)
Temperatura:	19.8°C 
Humidade:	74%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.0°C 
Vento:	4.8 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1020.0 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 19.8°C 
Indíce THW:	 20.2°C 
Indíce Calor:	 20.2°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 16.7°C às   7:06	 24.3°C às 16:16
Humidade:	 49%  às  15:07	 83%  às   6:44
Ponto de Orvalho:	 12.2°C às  10:31	 15.0°C às  20:40
Pressão:	 1019.2mb  às   3:35	 1021.3mb  às  12:36
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 41.8 km/hr  às  13:14
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 16.7°C às   6:41	
Maior Indíce Calor		 24.4°C às  15:06


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Set 2009 às 23:18)

Despeço-me com 19.5ºC (temperatura praticamente estagnada), 73%HR. Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

17.4ºC
23.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 23:24)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *43,5 km/h* de NO (315º)

---

Actuais 17,8ºC, numa noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 23:35)

Neste momento 15,1ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 67%.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2009 às 23:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 15.6ºC

Máx - 21.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 55 km/h

Dia caracterizado por algumas nuvens e vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

16,7 ºC / 25,2 ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Neste momento 17.6ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:14.7ºC
Máxima:27.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 00:15)

Aqui 16,2ºC. Vai ser uma noite mais quente que ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 00:49)

O dia inicia-se com chuva fraca.

Temperatura nos 18,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Set 2009 às 02:30)

Céu muito nublado por fractus, mas sem precipitação.

Agora 19,3 ºC e 84 % de humidade relativa; uma noite húmida em relação àquilo que é habitual.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Set 2009 às 07:52)

Caiu um aguaceiro às 5:30 que rendeu 0,4 mm 

Mínima de 18,3ºC às 00:00


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia!
Por aqui não dei conta de ter pingado ou chovido, mas parece que pingou mesmo, dados os indícios que vou recolhendo...
De qualquer forma, a mínima esta noite foi de 19.4ºC, tendo a temperatura ficado praticamente estagnada toda a noite...
De momento, céu muito nublado, com vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 21.6ºC, 71%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia 

Por Santarém céu nublado

Quando saí de casa em Abrantes o sol brilhava
A mínima por lá foi de 17.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2009 às 09:28)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima foi de 18.2ºC, e pelo que vi não choveu nada.
Por agora estão 21.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e chuvisco/chuva fraca. Não acumulei qualquer precipitação.

A temperatura mínima foi de 17ºC, e actualmente tenho 20,2ºC.

Vento a 23,4 km/h de NNO (338º), humidade a 65% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também chuviscou durante a noite.
Recolhi 0,2mm!
O meu pluviometro já não registava nada desde o dia 22 de Julho.


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Manhã de sol com céu pouco nublado. Vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Set 2009 às 11:59)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 18.1ºC
Sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Set 2009 às 12:21)

AnDré disse:


> O meu pluviometro já não registava nada desde o dia 22 de Julho.



Estás melhor do que eu, duvido muito que o meu pluviómetro funcione da próxima vez que chova (que pelos vistos ainda deve faltar muito para tal acontecer ), já deve estar avariado com tanto pó... 

Dados actuais de 23,8ºC de temperatura, 60% de humidade relativa e 1019 mb de pressão atmosférica.

Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas e céu limpo. 

Este fresco sabe bem, ao menos assim as casas arrefecem um pouco.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 12:24)

Boas,
Durante a noite recolhi 0,9mm. A mínima foi de 15,9ºC.
Actualmente 24ºC, céu limpo, vento moderado e humidade a 73%.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Set 2009 às 13:55)

Lightning disse:


> Estás melhor do que eu, duvido muito que o meu pluviómetro funcione da próxima vez que chova (que pelos vistos ainda deve faltar muito para tal acontecer ), já deve estar avariado com tanto pó...



Exacto, estamos na mesma situação...
Por aqui, 25.7ºC, 46%HR, 1019hpa, UV5.


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2009 às 13:58)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi mais elevada devido a muita nebulosidade da madrugada...a mínima foi de 18,8ºC

Agora céu limpo o vento sopra moderado e a temperatura é de 26,2C está de volta o tempo ameno e até quente que vai ficar durante o fim de semana e toda a semana que vem


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 14:09)

Actualmente 23,9ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 63%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Set 2009 às 14:37)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco a moderado de Norte, com 28,4 ºC.

Acumulados 0,2 mm esta madrugada devido aos elevados níveis de humidade constantes e, possivelmente, devido a chuviscos.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 15:22)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento de *24,8ºC*.

Actuais 23,5ºC e vento moderado de N (360º).

Apenas dois _pobres_ e _solitários_ Fractus na Serra.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 17:47)

Neste momento tenho 22,1ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 60%.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Set 2009 às 18:06)

Sigo com uns agradáveis 25.5ºC, após máxima de 27.3ºC.
Céu limpo, vento moderado de W, 1017hpa, 41%HR.


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2009 às 19:03)

Céu limpo e 26.0ºC

A máxima foi de 29.7ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2009 às 19:12)

boas

A mínima foi de 18,8ºC e a máxima foi de 28,7ºC...A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 43,0km/h W muito ventinho!

Agora sigo com 24,4ºc e vento moderado de NW...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 19:29)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *24,8ºC* pelas 14:16.

Neste momento sigo com 20,7ºC e humidade nos 62%.

Vento a 19,1 km/h, mas tendo tido uma rajada de *42,7 km/h*.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (3 Set 2009 às 19:34)

Boas tardes, por estas bandas Céu limpo, 24,7ºC, Vento fraco a moderado de Norte e 1016hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 19:46)

Actualmente 20,3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 63%.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Sigo com 20.0ºC após uma máxima de 24.4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 21:05)

Neste momento tenho 18,7ºC. Cheira-me noite fresca.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Ainda 21.8ºC e 50%HR.
Noite amena...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.2ºC

T.Minima: 18.2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Actualmente 17,2ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 67%.


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Boas
Neste momento 19.6ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:17.3ºC
Máxima:29.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Extremos de hoje:

19,3 ºC / 28,8 ºC

0,2 mm


----------



## tdda (3 Set 2009 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

Hoje não tenho valores de maximo e minimo pois estive a reformular o RS e só consegui montar tudo á cerca de duas horas.

Portanto registo actualmente:

19.9ºC
66%HR
1019Hpa
Brisa suave.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2009 às 23:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.6ºC

Máx - 24.4ºC

Precipitação - 0.2 mm

Rajada máxima de vento - 60 km/h

Dia caracterizado por uma noite de poalho até ao início da manhã, passando a partir do final da manhã a uma tarde e noite de céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 23:51)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *24,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,4ºC*

Vento Máximo: *42,7 km/h* de NNO (338º).

De salientar o chuvisco durante a madrugada.

---

Actuais 17,4ºC. Céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Set 2009 às 00:02)

Ainda 21ºC e 57%HR. Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

19.4ºC
27.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Set 2009 às 01:02)

_olá boa noite_ 

O céu apresenta-se limpo por aqui mas a alguns kms a Oeste parece existir alguma nebulosidade, talvez Fractus; mas a atenção dirige-se sobretudo para o vento moderado e por vezes forte de NW.

Valores do momento: 19.1ºC e 76% de hr.
______________________

Extremos de ontem:

Máximas: *27.3ºC*_*87%* hr
mínimas: *18.9ºC*_*34%* hr


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2009 às 02:33)

Boa noite.

O dia de 03SET09 esteve com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NW, tendo a max sido de 28,8º e a min de 15,9º.

Neste momento céu encoberto por neblina, vento nulo e 17,3º.

Está uma noite muito agradável.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Set 2009 às 03:03)

Pois por aqui, o vento vindo de NW, apesar de menos intenso do que há pouco, ainda se faz sentir.

O céu agora apresenta-se pouco nublado por Fractus.

Despeço-me com os valores do momento: 19.3ºC e 81% hr.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2009 às 04:06)

Despeço-me com céu muito nublado por Fractus e 18,3ºC.

Grande parte da Serra apresenta nevoeiro denso.

Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Set 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!
Amanhece com o céu muito nublado, mas sem sinal de chuva, para não variar...
Mínima tropical de 20ºC, seguindo agora com 21.4ºC, 79%HR, 1019hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2009 às 09:24)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.
A Minima  de hoje foi de 18.6ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Set 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia

Céu completamente nublado em Santarém

Em Abrantes onde a mínima foi de 16.6ºC brilhava o sol


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto, no entanto nos últimos minutos  as nuvens dissiparam-se dando já lugar a um sol radioso.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2009 às 12:36)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de hoje de *17,4ºC* pouco depois das 00h.

O céu manteve-se muito nublado toda a noite.

Actualmente sigo com 22,7ºC e humidade nos 51%. Vento moderado.

Céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2009 às 14:02)

Resta ainda *um* único Fractus na Serra!

Temperatura nos 24,2ºC e humidade a 47%. Vento a 13,3 km/h de NO (315º) e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Set 2009 às 14:11)

O céu segue agora limpinho, com uma agradável temperatura de 26ºC e 43%HR.
Vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2009 às 14:11)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO, com 27,4 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Set 2009 às 15:03)

A mínima foi de 16,7ºC e registei 0,4mm de precipitação.
Actualmente 23,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2009 às 15:34)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento de *24,5ºC* pelas 14:54.

Por agora, 23,6ºC, humidade nos 41%, vento a 31,0 km/h de NNO (338º), com um valor máximo de *40,3 km/h*, e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2009 às 15:46)

Máxima até agora de 27,8 ºC.

Vento moderado de NO e 27,2 ºC mas a humidade até se apresenta relativamente baixa para a temperatura em causa; 34 %.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2009 às 16:46)

Temperatura máxima de *24,5ºC*.

Neste momento tenho 22,2ºC, humidade nos 45% e vento a soprar moderado.

Céu completamente limpo!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Set 2009 às 17:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Máxima até agora de 27,8 ºC.
> 
> Vento moderado de NO e 27,2 ºC *mas a humidade até se apresenta relativamente baixa para a temperatura em causa; 34 %*.



Por aqui também a HR está baixa, tendo até em atenção que a minha temperatura é inferior... Sigo com 25.8ºC, 32%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Máxima de 26.9ºC.


----------



## fsl (4 Set 2009 às 19:06)

Em Oeiras Tempo "normal", i.e. c/ Nortada...


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-09-09  18:58)
Temperatura:	21.8°C 
Humidade:	60%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	13.7°C 
Vento:	9.7 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1018.4 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 20.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.8°C 
Indíce Calor:	 21.6°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.4°C às   1:05	 27.2°C às 15:48
Humidade:	 42%  às  15:48	 90%  às   7:48
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.1°C às  17:33	 18.9°C às   7:24
Pressão:	 1017.8mb  às   3:44	 1020.2mb  às  11:02
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 46.7 km/hr  às   0:32
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 17.2°C às   0:20	
Maior Indíce Calor		 27.2°C às  13:19


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2009 às 19:39)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 25.5ºC, céu limpo e veto fraco de NW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.3ºC

T.Minima: 18.6ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2009 às 20:29)

Boas

A mínima de hoje foi de 18,9ºC e a máxima foi de 27,9ºC com uma rajada máxima de 40,3km/h NW durante a madrugada...

Agora céu limpo com vento fraco e 20,7ºC...


----------



## tdda (4 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Isto hoje tá um pouco desagradável:

Já vou com uma minima de 18,5ºC.
72%RH
Pressão 1019hpa +0.4hpa hora
A máxima de hoje 26,3ºC

Vento médio 23,4kmh


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2009 às 22:27)

tdda disse:


> Isto hoje tá um pouco desagradável:
> 
> Já vou com uma minima de 18,5ºC.
> 72%RH
> ...



Aparentemente houve melhorias nas máximas devido à reestruturação do RS e parecem ser dados excelentes.

A estação está agora «no ponto», parabéns. 

---

Extremos de hoje:

18,8 ºC* / 27,9 ºC


*Mínima até ao momento.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Set 2009 às 23:26)

_boa noite_ 

Foi um óptimo dia de céu limpo e de um azul intenso.
Mais uma vez a nortada se fez sentir e durante esta tarde num ponto elevado próximo de casa demonstrou bem o seu poder!

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo e por enquanto o vento sopra fraco de NW.

Valores actuais: 18.0ºC (mínima atingida hoje até agora) e 68% hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Set 2009 às 23:27)

19ºC (mínima do dia), 67%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

19ºC
26.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (4 Set 2009 às 23:32)

N_Fig disse:


> A mínima foi de 16,7ºC e registei 0,4mm de precipitação.
> Actualmente 23,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.



A máxima acabou por ser mesmo de 23,3ºC. Actualmente 16,2ºC, mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2009 às 00:01)

*Extremos de 04-Set-09:*

Máximos: 26.2ºC * 85% hr

mínimos: 17.8ºC * 29% hr


----------



## N_Fig (5 Set 2009 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:
23,3ºC/16ºC.
Registei ainda 0,4mm de precipitação.
Actualmente estão 16,1ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 69%.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2009 às 01:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 17.2ºC

Máx - 24.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 55 km/h

Dia caracterizado por uma noite de fractus até ao início da manhã, passando a partir do final da manhã a uma tarde e noite de céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2009 às 02:54)

O céu continua limpo mas o destaque vai para o aumento da intensidade do vento vindo de N/NW.

Despeço-me com os valores: 17.4ºC e 76% hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 02:59)

Por aqui céu limpo e vento calmo a moderado, de forma esporádica, predominantemente de NNE.

Agora 18,1 ºC e 75 %.


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2009 às 03:16)

Muito vento por aqui!

A temperatura tem vindo a subir ligeiramente.
17,5ºC actualmente, contra os 16,9ºC do início do dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2009 às 09:26)

Bom Dia

Minima de hoje foi de 15.9ºC
Neste momento estão 21.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Set 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 17.9ºC, seguindo agora com 20.8ºC, 58%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Dia ameno para o regresso ao trabalho...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 12:55)

Mais um dia de Verão por Moscavide.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO, 27,1 ºC no momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Set 2009 às 13:16)

26.2ºC, 37%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, é como segue por aqui.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2009 às 13:54)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 17,3ºC o vento esta madrugada mesmo junto ao mar estava muito forte a ponto de abanar o carro  

Agora sigo com 27,3ºc e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Teles (5 Set 2009 às 14:54)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo vento de 11km/h e temperatura actual de 25.0


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 15:23)

Vento moderado de NO e 28,7 ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2009 às 15:32)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Oeiras algum vento e 25ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Max - 31,8º.

Min - 11,5º


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2009 às 18:02)

Boas

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 17,3ºc e uma máxima de 30,1ºC já quentinho   a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 28,1km/h NW

Agora sigo com 27,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2009 às 18:55)

Boa tarde!

Pela Baixa Lisboeta, um dia quente, e sem vento, com a RUEMA do IM a alcançar os *31ºC*.

Já por Alfragide, tempo mais ameno, e vento a soprar fraco.

O céu encontra-se limpo, exceptuando a Serra de Sintra, que apresenta a habitual camada de Fractus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2009 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.9ºC, céu limpo e vento ffraco de NW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.8ºC

T.minima: 15.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 19:24)

Fim de tarde com vento moderado e sustentado de NO.

Actualmente 23,2 ºC e 54 %.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2009 às 19:52)

*bom final de tarde...* 

Depois de uma caminhada nas imediações tendo aproveitado este belo dia de sol, o vento moderado de N/NW foi a nota dominante, ainda que fantástico!

O céu esteve limpo por aqui mas segundo observei a Oeste e que ainda persiste é a nebulosidade composta por Fractus a Norte da Serra de Sintra.

Registo no momento 21.1ºC e 55% hr.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Set 2009 às 20:45)

Extremos de hoje:
10,9ºC/24,8ºC.
Actualmente 20,1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2009 às 20:54)

Uma pequena descida acompanhada de uma pequena subida!

Registo agora 19.6ºC e 58% hr.

_até já..._


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 21:12)

Vento moderado com rajadas neste início de noite.

Já se atingiram 53 km/h há breves minutos.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2009 às 21:16)

E aqui o vento é fraco muitas vezes até nulo...temperatura actual de 21,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Set 2009 às 21:45)

Neste momento 19,6º, vento fraco a caminhar para o nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Set 2009 às 21:51)

Neste momento 18ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 63%.


----------



## tdda (5 Set 2009 às 22:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Max: 28,8ºC 15:15m
Min.:16,6ºc 7:15m

Vento predominante Norte a uma média máxima de 22,2kmh

Actualmente:

18,9ºC -0,4ºC hora
HR:66%
1017,7 Pressão Abs +0.5hpa hora
Actualmente vento muito fraco. Brisa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 23:45)

Extremos de hoje:

17,6 ºC / 28,8 ºC

---

Céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas durante toda a tarde e especialmente ao início da noite.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.0ºC

Máx - 24.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 63 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2009 às 23:59)

_olá boa noite_ 

Está uma noite bem luminosa porém fresca!
O céu está limpo e o vento permanece moderado de NW.
__________________

*Valores extremos de 05-Set-09*

Máximos: 27.2ºC / 79% hr

mínimos: 16.7ºC / 30% hr 

Valores actuais: 18.5ºC e 64% hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Set 2009 às 00:17)

Mais um dia de Verão que passou, com temperaturas agradáveis...

Extremos do dia:

17.9ºC
28.3ºC (máxima do mês)

De momento, 20.1ºC, 59%HR, 1017hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2009 às 00:36)

Actualmente 17,6ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 66%.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Set 2009 às 01:58)

Os valores parecem estagnados!

A intensidade do vento de Norte diminuiu e o céu permanece limpo.

Sem alterações significativas despeço-me com os valores: 18.4ºC e 65% hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Set 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 17.9ºC, com temperatura actual de 22.2ºC, e 66%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Mais do mesmo, já enjoa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Set 2009 às 11:40)

Bom Dia.

A Minima foi de 16.1ºC.
Por agora estão 26.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Set 2009 às 12:41)

Sigo com 26.1ºC, 50%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Set 2009 às 12:50)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ESE, agora 26,6 ºC e 50 %.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Set 2009 às 14:40)

Mais uma tarde quente de céu limpo.

O vento já rodou para NO e estão 31,6 ºC, a pressão está em queda.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Set 2009 às 14:47)

Aqui já chegou aos *33,3ºC*

Já superou a máxima de Setembro de 2008 (32,6ºC)


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2009 às 15:24)

Estão 34.9ºC

A mínima foi de 16.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2009 às 16:34)

A mínima foi de 11,3ºC. Actualmente 23,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco. De manhã a nortada esteve bastante forte, mas por volta do meio-dia começou a acalmar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Set 2009 às 18:51)

Boa tarde

Por aqui estão 31.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.9ºC

T.Minima: 16.1ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2009 às 18:59)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*18,0ºC*

Máxima:*32,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*27,7km/h NNW*

Agora céu limpo pois claro e 27,3ºC com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Set 2009 às 21:09)

*Olá boa noite!* 

Foi mais um dia fantástico de Verão com céu limpo e vento em geral fraco que sobretudo durante a tarde se deslocava de NW. 
Pouco passava das 18h já se observava uma faixa de nebulosidade por Fractus na zona costeira a norte de Sintra e com um belo manto sobre a Serra.

Valores actuais: 20.1ºC e 63% hr.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Set 2009 às 21:43)

Extremos de hoje:

*34.1 °C (15:04)*
*15.8 °C (07:08) *

Agora 20.7ºC , Vento NNO 6km/h , 66% humidade


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2009 às 22:04)

Boas 

Estão 21.8ºC

A máxima foi de 35.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Set 2009 às 22:12)

Hoje, numa pequena viagem até à Lourinhã, cheguei ao destino com vento moderado e 21,5 ºC no carro às 17h. 
Tinha saído de Moscavide com 31,0 ºC na estação.

Não podia faltar o habitual radiation shield com o termómetro digital no seu interior. 

Às 19h, com o abrigo portátil, numa zona junto à estrada media 20,2 ºC com o vento ainda moderado. 
Era hora de voltar para casa.






---

Por Moscavide, um dia mais quente, obviamente, e de vento bem mais calmo, apesar de alguns períodos de moderado a meio da tarde.

Agora 20,4 ºC e 65 %.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2009 às 23:39)

Extremos de hoje:
24,8ºC/11,3ºC.
Actualmente 15,6ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Set 2009 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:

18,6 ºC / 31,7 ºC


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2009 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:16.1ºC
Máxima:35.3ºC

Agora 19.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.6ºC

Máx - 26.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 55 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Set 2009 às 00:00)

*olá_* 

Continuação de céu limpo com vento de N/NW a soprar de modo geral fraco mas com tendência a moderado.

*Extremos de 06-Set-09*

Máximos: 29.6ºC / 78% hr

mínimos: 18.2ºC / 31% hr


Valores actuais: 18.7ºC e 69% hr.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 00:06)

Neste momento 15,3ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2009 às 00:25)

Mais um dia de céu limpo, e calor q.b..

Extremos do dia:

17.9ºC
30ºC

Presentemente, 20.8ºC, 61%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo agora com 16,5ºC, numa noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus e vento fraco.

A humidade encontra-se em níveis bastante elevados.

Pressão a 1017 hPa.

---

*Ontem*, Temperatura Máxima: *24,5ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 00:58)

A temperatura subiru 1ºC, actualmente 16,3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2009 às 01:47)

Noite de vento em geral fraco e 18,6 ºC.

Pressão estável nos 1016,3 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Set 2009 às 02:05)

Está uma noite calma com vento fraco de NW e o céu continua limpo.

Despeço-me com os valores: 17.9ºC e 75% hr.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 03:01)

Despeço-me com 16,4ºC, céu pouco nublado por Fractus e vento moderado de NNO (338º), nos 23,4 km/h.


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2009 às 07:11)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 15.8ºC, que é a mínima até agora


----------



## Teles (7 Set 2009 às 08:20)

Bom dia! Céu nublado com alguns cirros e cirrostratos temperatura actual de 17.8 ,a mínima foi de 15.5 vento nulo


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com alguma neblina. Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.9ºC.
Por agora estão 20.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2009 às 10:55)

Bom dia!
Avizinha-se mais um dia quente e solarengo, para não destoar muito dos últimos meses...
Mínima de 17.1ºC, seguindo agora com 23.2ºC e 60%HR. 1016hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *15,6ºC*, numa noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus. Actualmente, ainda restam uns quantos na faixa NO-O.

Temperatura actual de 21,7ºC, e humidade nos 65%. É também possível observar alguns Cirrus Uncinus.

Vento a 12,2 km/h de NNE (22º).

Pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 11:24)

A mínima foi de 15ºC.
Actualmente 19,9ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2009 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus uncius e vento fraco de Leste.

Agora 24,5 ºC e 61 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Madragoa (7 Set 2009 às 12:50)

Boa tarde,depois de uns dias de férias....voltei,e sigo por Lisboa com...

Temp actual 24.9c 
Humidade 58%
Vento fraco E/SE,sopra uma brisa fresca e húmida do rio
Pressão atmosférica 1011 mb

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 13:08)

Actuais 26,5ºC. Os Fractus desapareceram por completo!

Humidade nos 43% e vento a 7,9 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2009 às 14:37)

Na Moita, sigo com 33,0ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 14:53)

Tenho já 27,8ºC, tendo a temperatura máxima até ao momento sido de *28,1ºC*.

Humidade a 42% e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2009 às 15:59)

Segue quente o dia:
30.4ºC e 40%HR.
Paira alguma neblina no ar...
Vento fraco.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2009 às 17:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2009*

calor em alvega a resgistar 38º graus enquanto para o distrito de santarem previam 35 e estao certos pelo menos ate agora


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2009 às 17:04)

calor em alvega a resgistar 38º graus enquanto para o distrito de santarem previam 35 e estao certos pelo menos ate agora


----------



## lsalvador (7 Set 2009 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2009*

Por Tomar também muito quente.

38.0 ºC (16:52) Máxima
14.0 ºC (07:29) Mínima


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2009 às 17:20)

Céu pouco nublado em primeiro plano, uma negra nuvem de fumo proveniente de um incêndio em Miranda do Corvo em segundo 

Tarde quente.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Set 2009 às 17:20)

Por Tomar também muito quente.

38.0 ºC (16:52) Máxima
14.0 ºC (07:29) Mínima


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2009 às 17:22)

Boas 
Tive por Setúbal uma mínima de 16,9ºC fresco...A máxima até ao momento foi de 31,5ºC aquém do esperado...

Agora estão 31,2ºc e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 17:56)

Temperatura máxima de *29,3ºC* às 15:41.

Neste momento tenho 25,8ºC, humidade a 46% e vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º).

O céu está limpo, exceptuando uns pequenos Cirrus no quadrante Este. Não há vestígios de Fractus!

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2009 às 17:57)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus uncius, vento fraco de ONO e 33,2 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2009 às 18:00)

Extremos de hoje:

*35.5 °C (16:31)*
*13.9 °C (06:15) *

Máxima do mês e.... mínima do mês


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2009 às 18:01)

Máxima de 31.5ºC...
De momento, 30.2ºC e 39%HR.
Destaco uma queda na pressão atmosférica...


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2009 às 18:23)

Estou a ter a máxima a esta hora e ainda sobe   31,6ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## meteo (7 Set 2009 às 18:25)

Hoje em LIsboa teve um calor muito forte,que aliado ao vento praticamente inexistente,fazia um grande efeito de estufa.  Em Oeiras agora as 18,vento inexistente..Sem vento ao fim da tarde  E muito calor mesmo,talvez 30 graus a esta hora.
Pena não ter dado para ir á praia,mas parece-me que esta semana o tempo vai estar fantástico


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 18:38)

A máxima foi de 28,6ºC. Actualmente 24,7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco (mesmo muito fraco...) e humidade a 51%.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 19:13)

Boas,
Neste momento 23,9ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 56%.


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2009 às 19:34)

A máxima foi de 37.6ºC

Agora estão 33.1ºC e 27% hr


----------



## Lousano (7 Set 2009 às 19:50)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uns dias com máximas perto dos 32º e as mínimas pelos 12º, hoje já foi um dia bem quente.

Mínima 13,1º, máxima de 36,3º.

Existiu durante a tarde "algo" a tentar formar-se na serra  e a fumarada proveniente da Trémoa - Miranda do Corvo 

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco/moderado de NW e a temperatura desce em flecha, com 26,3º.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Olá

Sigo com 23.5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 20:29)

Aqui e agora 22ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 60%.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Actuais 20,5ºC, com céu ainda limpo.

Humidade a 62%, depois de já ter ido aos 71%.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2009 às 21:54)

Extremos de hoje:

17,9 ºC / 33,8 ºC

---

Agora céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NO e 25,9 ºC.


----------



## tdda (7 Set 2009 às 22:10)

Noite muito agradável hoje com vento praticamente nulo e actualmente:

25,2ºC
45% RH
1014,2 Pressão atmosférica dps de uma descida significativa algumas horas atrás agora sobe 1,1 hpa hora.

Extremos:
Max: 35,5ºc
Min:  16,7ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2009 às 22:19)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.0ºC

T.Minima: 16.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 22:30)

Neste momento 18,2ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 65%.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2009 às 22:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.1ºC

Máx - 30.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 56 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Set 2009 às 22:39)

*boa noite...*

Um dia bastante quente por aqui apesar do vento ser em geral uma presença assídua mas hoje permaneceu muito fraco. Ao início da tarde vindo de NE gradualmente rodou para N e ao final da tarde soprava de W.

O céu está praticamente limpo, apenas alguns cirrus se observam.


Extremos de *07-Set-09*

Máximos: 33.4ºC / 77% hr

mínimos: 17.1ºC / 28% hr

Por agora registam-se 25.3ºC e 32% hr.


----------



## Lousano (7 Set 2009 às 22:46)

Continua uma noite muito quente por aqui.

21,8º, céu limpo e nem uma brisa para refrescar.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Set 2009 às 23:24)

Dia quentinho por aqui...
Máxima de 31.5ºC, que é também máxima do mês...

Extremos do dia:

17.1ºC
31.5ºC

Presentemente, 24.7ºC, 48%HR, 1013hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2009 às 23:47)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:15.5ºC
Máxima:37.6ºC

Agora 26.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *29,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *30,9 km/h* de ONO (292º).

---

Actuais 18,8ºC.


----------



## Kispo (8 Set 2009 às 00:08)

máxima do mês alcançada: 28.8ºC

Sigo com 22.4ºC, 45%Hr e 1014mb.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2009 às 00:31)

Extremos de ontem:
28,6ºC/15ºC.
Agora estão 16,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2009 às 02:26)

Despeço-me com 18,3ºC, humidade a 72% e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 26,3 km/h.

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2009 às 02:27)

Ligeira inversão térmica por aqui.

Agora 25,3 ºC e 39 % de humidade relativa.

---

Na Portela, aqui ao lado, dados interessantes.

Na estação do *João Esteves*, na zona alta da Portela, a 60 m, 25,9 ºC.

Na estação da zona baixa da Portela, a 43 m, recente no wunderground, ainda 26,5 ºC.


Ainda assim, mais quente que por aqui, a 30 m.


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2009 às 07:34)

Bom dia

Por cá 22.7ºC

A mínima foi de 21.0ºC


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2009 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima foi tropical 20.7ºC.
Por agora estão 23.5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Set 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia!
Mínima bem tropical, com 21.3ºC...
Sigo agora com 23.1ºC, 61%HR, 1014hpa.
Céu encoberto por algum neblina, vento fraco.
Prevejo mais um dia quente...


----------



## lsalvador (8 Set 2009 às 09:44)

Por Tomar promete aquecer e bem hoje novamente.

Actual

26.1 ºC (09:42) Máxima
16.8 ºC (04:08) Mínima


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2009 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *17,9ºC*, numa noite de céu limpo.

Actualmente sigo com 26,2ºC, humidade a 34% e vento a 14,0 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2009 às 11:28)

Bom dia.

Céu bastante cinzento a Norte e a Leste por neblina que chega até aqui.

Vento fraco de NE e 27,1 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2009 às 12:45)

A mínima foi de 13,3ºC. Actualmente 26,3ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2009 às 12:49)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 19.8ºC... 

Agora céu limpo o vento quase sempre sopra fraco ou nulo e a temperatura é de 32,2ºc tendo tido uma máxima até ao momento de  32,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2009 às 13:06)

O dia segue quente, com 29,5ºC actualmente.

Humidade a 29% e vento, alternando entre fraco e enixistente.

Pressão a 1017 hPa e céu completamente limpo.

Alguma neblina.


----------



## Madragoa (8 Set 2009 às 13:49)

Boa tarde 

Sigo por Lisboa...

Temp actual 29.6c
Vento fraco de SE/S/SW
Humidade 30%
Pressão 1010 mb

Já se consegue ver a NE/E/SE,nebulosidade alta...em formação,há uma hóra erá só uns ´farrapos´,agora já se ve umas formaçõeszitas...,pelo menos hoje ve se alguma coisa de diferente...pode não dár em nada!!! ao menos québra a rotina meteorologica 

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Céu composto por cirrus, cirrus spissatus, cirrus fibratus e estratocumulus a Leste.

Céu muito nublado a Leste por uma cortina negra e homogénea de nuvens, para lá da faixa de cirrus.

Vento fraco de Leste, 29,3 ºC e 40 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2009 às 14:03)

Estão a formar-se algumas nuvens sobre o rio Tejo
Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria está assim:

]


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Set 2009 às 14:17)

Segue quente e abafado este dia...
30.6ºC, e 34ºCHR.
A leste, começam a avistar-se algumas formações nebulosas com aspecto razoável.
De resto, céu limpo, embora ainda com alguma neblina, e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2009 às 14:32)

Aqui está um forno já tive uma máxima de 35,9ºc agora estão 33,8ºc e não está sol   céu com nuvens algumas escuras mas pequenas


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2009 às 14:48)

esta calor aqui em Tomar  a maxima ate agora foi de 38.1 as 14:43 por agora registo 37.7 e acho que ainda vai chegar aos 39 esta tarde


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2009 às 15:07)

Céu pouco nublado por Altocumulus e Altocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus Undulatus.

Temperatura nos 29,7ºC, com um máximo até ao momento de *30,7ºC*.

Humidade a 30% e vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2009 às 15:16)

homem do mar disse:


> esta calor aqui em Tomar  a maxima ate agora foi de 38.1 as 14:43 por agora registo 37.7 e acho que ainda vai chegar aos 39 esta tarde



Registas ?

Por acaso são os dados do MeteoTomar, do nosso colega lsalvador.

Quando os dados não são nossos, tenta sempre incluir as fontes.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2009 às 15:33)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Registas ?
> 
> Por acaso são os dados do MeteoTomar, do nosso colega lsalvador.
> 
> Quando os dados não são nossos, tenta sempre incluir as fontes.



estes dados sao do meu termômetro  e nao sao de mais ninguem ok


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2009 às 15:42)

homem do mar disse:


> estes dados sao do meu termômetro  e nao sao de mais ninguem ok



Se assim o dizes não há nada a dizer...

Mas é de facto muito curioso como consegues temperaturas iguais à décima e ao minuto (nem mais nem menos um minuto)... Uma coincidência impressionante sendo assim!


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2009 às 15:46)

vitamos disse:


> Se assim o dizes não há nada a dizer...
> 
> Mas é de facto muito curioso como consegues temperaturas iguais à décima e ao minuto (nem mais nem menos um minuto)... Uma coincidência impressionante sendo assim!



nao é sempre igual agora por exemplo la aparece 36.8 e no meu tem 37.5


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2009 às 15:47)

homem do mar disse:


> estes dados sao do meu termômetro  e nao sao de mais ninguem ok



Claro, dados exactamente iguais, exactamente às mesmas horas, vezes repetidas. Eu só dei um conselho, indicar fontes, nada mais. Aliás, nem eu percebo bem onde moras, pois sempre tiveste medo em revelá-lo. Umas vezes em Alvega, agora moras em Tomar. Já é um progresso, já sabemos com mais exactidão de onde reportas. Mas a tua resposta podia ter sido melhor. E não, não quero contribuir para nenhuma discussão sem pretexto algum, não toco mais neste assunto. Este espaço só funciona bem com o esforço de todos nós. Mas desculpa alguma injustiça da minha parte, se assim for.

---

Por aqui céu muito nublado a Leste e o vento enfraqueceu, apresentando-se agora praticamente nulo de ONO. 

A pressão atmosférica desce notavelmente, apresentando-se nos 1014,2 hPa de momento.


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2009 às 15:55)

O satélite está bom, indica que as células se dirigem para o litoral... 

Haja fé...


----------



## Lousano (8 Set 2009 às 16:01)

Existem umas boas formações a interior norte daqui, mas infelismente o vento é de NW.


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2009 às 16:05)

Lousano disse:


> Existem umas boas formações a interior norte daqui, mas infelismente o vento é de NW.



Onde é que já vi este filme... 

De novo o cenário que já disse algumas vezes aqui em Agosto e que o *Lousano* também falou muitas vezes... Tudo muito perto... nada mais que isso. Céu com imponentes cb's a ESTE. Mas não passa disso!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2009 às 16:06)

Lousano disse:


> Existem umas boas formações a interior norte daqui, mas infelismente o vento é de NW.



Isso irá matar qualquer célula que se aproxime


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2009 às 16:10)

Lightning disse:


> O satélite está bom, indica que as células se dirigem para o litoral...
> 
> Haja fé...



Exacto... haja fé..  

mas o satélite não poderá ser enganador? Não será mais expansão de cumulonimbos  e posterior dissipação,do que própriamente deslocação para Oeste? 

Talvez nos próximos dias os cumulonimbos cheguem ao litoral, mas acho difícil... vai haver trovoadas mas serão mais no interior concerteza... no Litoral talvez só as nuvens altas em dissipação desses mesmos cumulonimbos...


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2009 às 16:14)

Snifa disse:


> Exacto... haja fé..
> 
> mas o satélite não poderá ser enganador? Não será mais expansão de cumulonimbos  e posterior dissipação,do que própriamente deslocação para Oeste?
> 
> Talvez nos próximos dias os cumulonimbos cheguem ao litoral, mas acho difícil... vai haver trovoadas mas serão mais no interior concerteza... no Litoral talvez só as nuvens altas em dissipação desses mesmos cumulonimbos...



Ontem pelo menos no Norte de África elas formavam-se uma logo atrás da outra, e mesmo noite dentro ainda havia bastantes células em formação.

O satélite pode ser enganador, é verdade, mas só lá mais para o final da tarde é que teremos certezas. Realmente preferia que elas se formassem logo cá no Interior e se deslocassem para o Norte, era um caminho mais curto que percorriam e podia ser que assim ainda chegasse cá algo.

Agora comparando esse caminho com o caminho que levam desde Espanha até aqui, dou-te razão nisso...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2009 às 16:27)

Céu bastante nublado ainda a Leste, mas vento de ONO.

Agora 34,3 ºC e 29 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2009 às 16:27)

maxima temperatura atingida agora as 16:27 de 39.3 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2009 às 16:44)

Por aqui a temperatura está a cair a pique devido ao vento moderado de noroeste....tenho algumas nuvens a Este.

Estou com 26.9ºC, interior ficaide lá com as trovoadas fazei bom proveito


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Set 2009 às 16:46)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 30.9ºC, pois o vento sopra agora moderado de W, e vai afastando qualquer indício de festa...


----------



## meteo (8 Set 2009 às 16:53)

Aqui em Oeiras vento muito fraco,o dia todo inferior aos 10km/hora. Pelo MeteoOeiras,está agora na máxima,nos 31 graus.Está um dia muito agradável de Verão. 
http://www.meteooeiras.com/dados-detalhados

Ainda não foi esta noite que foi noite tropical,mas muito perto disso(19,4).
As próximas noites serão sérias oportunidades para tal acontecer.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2009 às 17:00)

nem parece que estamos em setembro este calor nao é normal nao me recordo de nehum ano com este


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2009 às 17:06)

no instituto de meteorologia aparece com a temperatura de 38.2º graus .
daniel esses dados seram verdadeiros?


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2009 às 17:09)

homem do mar disse:


> nem parece que estamos em setembro este calor nao é normal nao me recordo de nehum ano com este



Estamos ainda no início de Setembro, penso que este calor não é anormal visto ainda estarmos no verão.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2009 às 17:25)

A máxima foi de 29,2ºC. Actualmente 25,8ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 68%.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2009 às 17:34)

Por aqui as coisas estão assim, é mais pó que nuvens.





E os valores são estes


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2009 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com alguns cumulos mas que não vão dar em nada.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.9ºC

T.Minima: 20.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2009 às 18:15)

Temperatura Máxima de *30,7ºC* pelas 12:43.

Neste momento tenho 23,6ºC. Humidade a 57% e vento moderado de NO (315º).

Há pouco era possível avistar Altocumulus Cumulogenitus.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2009 às 18:32)

Actualmente 25,3ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 67%.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2009 às 18:59)

A este de mim :


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2009 às 19:01)

Boas

Sigo com algumas nuvens e 32.6ºC

A máxima foi de 37.2ºC


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2009 às 19:03)

Vê-se uma bonita célula a sudeste da Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## cardu (8 Set 2009 às 19:29)

DRC disse:


> Vê-se uma bonita célula a sudeste da Póvoa de Santa Iria.





que venham elas ate vila franca xira


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2009 às 19:33)

DRC disse:


> Vê-se uma bonita célula a sudeste da Póvoa de Santa Iria.



também já consigo avista-la daqui 
sempre é alguma "animação" no meio deste marasmo.


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2009 às 20:28)

Está-se a formar uma nova célula na fronteira entre Portalegre e Santarém.

Ainda está em fase de desenvolvimento, e dirige-se para Oeste-Sudoeste (se a direcção não me falha). 

Estou a depositar as minhas esperanças nela e nas eventuais outras células que esta poderá gerar ao esfumar-se, assim como aconteceu com a célula perto já do Algarve.


----------



## meteo (8 Set 2009 às 20:33)

O Windguru coloca 0,4 mm de precipitação para esta noite em Carcavelos.Será que vamos ter 1 trovão,por aqui? Nem peço mais


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2009 às 20:37)

meteo disse:


> O Windguru coloca 0,4 mm de precipitação para esta noite em Carcavelos.Será que vamos ter 1 trovão,por aqui? Nem peço mais



A mesma fonte coloca para perto daqui 0,3 mm 

O GFS coloca também precipitação para esta zona mas só lá para a 1, talvez duas da manhã... 

Só pedia um relâmpago...


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Pois, vêm todos do GFS! 
Por interpolação..
É uma esperança mas ténue, já que ontem também colocava precipitação, e nem uma nuvem!
Mas a diferença é que hoje há nuvens e muitas..
Mas dificilmente chegarão aqui já sabemos.. 

Bem.. às vezes milagres acontecem! 
Aquela para os lados de Alvega vem na direcção de Lisboa aproximadamente..
Mas está mais que longe, resistir até cá será muito difícil!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Actuais 19,7ºC.

Vento a soprar moderado de NO (315º), nos 13,3 km/h e humidade já nos 78%!


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2009 às 21:04)

eu já não me importava de ver uns relâmpagos ao longe daquela célula de Ponte de Sôr (+/-), já que vir para aqui...tou a ver que é impossível.


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2009 às 21:07)

rozzo disse:


> *Bem.. às vezes milagres acontecem! *
> Aquela para os lados de Alvega vem na direcção de Lisboa aproximadamente..
> Mas está mais que longe, resistir até cá será muito difícil!



Tu próprio o disseste... 

A célula que está perto do Algarve ainda cresce bem. Parece que o windshear está a favor dessa célula, já que ela engorda para os lados e de que maneira...


----------



## Lousano (8 Set 2009 às 21:10)

Hoje foi um dia bem quente, com mínima de 17,7º e máxima de 37,5º.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens médias e altas, vento de SW praticamente nulo e 25,5º.


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2009 às 21:16)

Lightning disse:


> Tu próprio o disseste...
> 
> A célula que está perto do Algarve ainda cresce bem. Parece que o windshear está a favor dessa célula, já que ela engorda para os lados e de que maneira...



Claro, a esperança é a última a morrer! 
Há instabilidade no ar, logo não se pode "atirar a toalha ao chão".. Mas lá que as chances para aqui estão escassas, isso estão..

Quanto a essa perto de Sines, atenção que engana! Engorda.. Mas é essencialmente a bigorna a alastrar.. A parte activa da célula, onde está realmente a acção é bem mais pequena.. 
Se vires bem no mapa da reflectividade no radar do IM, dá para ver bem, isso..


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Set 2009 às 21:38)

Por aqui nada de animação, para não variar...
Dia quente e abafado, embora a máxima não tenha sido especialmente alta, o desconforto térmico foi enorme.
Agora ainda sigo com uns quentes 25ºC, 49%HR, 1015hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

21.3ºC
30.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Boa Noite

Mas que final de tarde mais espectacular com uma trovoada a este do couço com muita descarga eléctrica, os relâmpagos eram maravilhosos como á muito não se viam, e a cor das nuvens era amarelo alaranjado simplesmente brutal, mas infelizmente não veio para cá, mas já foi bom, deu para matar as saudades.

PS: não tenho fotos dela porque me esquci da máquina em casa.


----------



## tdda (8 Set 2009 às 22:34)

Mais um dia quentinho, para variar.
Os dados completos de hoje:

Average temperature     = 26.1°C
 Average humidity        = 52%
 Average dewpoint        = 14.9°C
 Average barometer       = 1014.5 hPa
 Average windspeed       = 6.7 km/h
 Average gustspeed       = 11.4 km/h
 Average direction       = 334° (NNW)
 Rainfall for day        = 0.0 mm
 Maximum temperature     = 35.8°C on day 08 at time 14:54
 Minimum temperature     = 19.1°C on day 08 at time 07:24
 Maximum humidity        = 74% on day 08 at time 07:54
 Minimum humidity        = 31% on day 08 at time 15:24
 Maximum pressure        = 1015.9 hPa on day 08 at time 10:54
 Minimum pressure        = 1013.4 hPa on day 08 at time 03:24
 Maximum windspeed       = 24.1 km/h on day 08 at time 19:24
 Maximum gust speed      = 40.7 km/h  from 00°( N ) on day 08 at time 17:24
 Maximum heat index      = 36.4°C on day 08 at time 14:54

Actualmente:
22,9ºC -0.5ºC hora
63%RH
1015.3 hpa +0.2hpa hora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2009 às 23:02)

Extremos de hoje:

22,1 ºC / 34,7 ºC

---

Tarde de céu muito nublado a Leste, mas sem precipitação.


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2009 às 23:09)

tive a observar as imagens de satélite e reparei que na célula de Ponte-de-Sôr parecia que havia uma Barreira invisível que a impedia de avançar para o litoral...não sei se repararam também nisso


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2009 às 23:11)

*Max:  39.9ºC
Min:  19.8ºC *


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Set 2009 às 23:15)

Temperaturas hoje:
Máx: 31,9ºC
Min: 21,9ºC

Não registei metodicamente as temperaturas durante este verão, mas seguramente as noites tropicais aqui em Sta. Marta (Corroios, Seixal) foram superiores a uma dezena.


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2009 às 23:25)

Gato Preto disse:


> Temperaturas hoje:
> Máx: 31,9ºC
> Min: 21,9ºC
> 
> Não registei metodicamente as temperaturas durante este verão, mas seguramente as noites tropicais aqui em Sta. Marta (Corroios, Seixal) foram superiores a uma dezena.



Olá vizinho 

Sim, as noites por aqui têm sido quentes... Mas não sei se isso será assim tantas vezes para chegar a uma dezena.


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2009 às 23:30)

squidward disse:


> tive a observar as imagens de satélite e reparei que na célula de Ponte-de-Sôr parecia que havia uma Barreira invisível que a impedia de avançar para o litoral...não sei se repararam também nisso



É o prato do dia!
A Nortada Dum-Dum-Mata-Cumulos! É quase sempre assim, nessa e nas outras células em dias deste tipo, ou como nas outras violentas trovoadas que houve no centro há umas semanas atrás..
A não ser que aqueçamos a água da nossa costa! 
Ou em situações sinópticas tão instáveis que matem a brisa e os seus efeitos (raras)...

....a "barreira invisível" vai sempre cá estar..


----------



## Kispo (8 Set 2009 às 23:38)

nova máxima do mês! 30.5ºC

Agora sigo com:
20.1ºC
76%hr
1016mb


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2009 às 23:45)

Ainda vi alguns relâmpagos mas não deu em nada

Agora céu já praticamente limpo e 25.1ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:21.0ºC
Máxima:37.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Set 2009 às 23:49)

Neste momento uns 22,2º estagnados e vento nulo.

Será que amanhã terei a mínima mais elevada do ano?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2009 às 23:57)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *30,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *31,6 km/h* de ONO (292º).

---

Actualmente tenho 18,1ºC, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 18.8ºC

Máx - 31.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 58 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado algum vento e pó.

Pó esse que proporcionou uma foto como esta


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 00:02)

E  o Windguru( e portanto o GFS) aumentou a precipitação para Carcavelos de 0,4 para 1,4( madrugada).Alguma coisa os devem levar a colocar precipitação..Gostaria de saber era o que,se temos visto que as nuvens ao aproximar-se do litoral se teem ' esfumado '.  
Por falar no windguru fantástica a visão dos próximos dias,para quem ainda está de férias.O vento desapareceu do mapa para os próximos dias,juntamente com calor.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2009 às 01:36)

Aproxima-se a massa nublosa, vinda de Este...







... E encontro-me com 17,6ºC.

O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 02:26)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de ONO.

Ainda 22,4 ºC e 59 %.


----------



## squidward (9 Set 2009 às 04:25)

Avisto RELÂMPAGOS a sudeste daqui 

pena ser a estas horas


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Set 2009 às 04:33)

Boas 

sim também estou a ver, trovoada linda em Setúbal talvez um pouco mais  Este

Abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Set 2009 às 04:43)

Boas

continua, 23.7º, vento quente e moderado de NNE, 

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 05:44)

Lindooooo está a chover a trovejar, as pingas são grossisimas.

Dei um pulo da cama de uma maneira quando me apercebi que ouvia chuva 

Estou com 21.2ºC e 1.6 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 05:50)

A situação criada parece bastante interessante, mais em Setúbal que aqui.

Foi célula que rebentou na zona de Montemos-o-novo e que veio a parar a Lisboa e Setúbal


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 05:57)

Bom dia,e pelo começo é mesmo ...

Sigo por Lisboa com ...

Temp actual 21.8c
Vento fraco de E 
Ceu muito nublado
Humidade 55%

E temos uma trovoada silenciosa (pelo menos em Lisboa,não se ouve...)desde as 4h30m da manha,a SE/S,relampagos para todos os gostos  ...,para Setubal há festa rija!!!



Cumprimentos ...que eu vou ver a trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 06:00)

Madragoa disse:


> Cumprimentos ...que eu vou ver a trovoada



Por aqui já acalmou, estou com 20.8ºC céu muito nublado e acumulei 1.6 mm.

Vou masé ver se durmo mais um pouco que por aqui pelo que _miro_ nada se irá passar. 

Boas caçadas pessoal


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 06:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui já acalmou, estou com 20.8ºC céu muito nublado e acumulei 1.6 mm.
> 
> Vou masé ver se durmo mais um pouco que por aqui pelo que _miro_ nada se irá passar.
> 
> Boas caçadas pessoal



Bom descanso...,que isto aqui de repente levantou se vento,e a trovoada agora já se escuta...e tanbem já vejo relampagos A SW,aqui não caio uma pinga


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 06:16)

Pronto tá o _arraial_ arranjado, o vento virou a sul, prepara-se Lisboa que vai levar com ela forte e feio 

Já não se pode dormir  estou com 20.6ºC as nuvens estão a avançar de sul para norte aqui, está a começar a chover de novo


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 06:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pronto tá o arraial arranjado, o vento virou a sul, prepara-se Lisboa que vai levar com ela forte e feio
> 
> Já não se pode dormir  estou com 20.6ºC as nuvens estão a avançar de sul para norte aqui, está a começar a chover de novo



Já se vêem clarões com mais intensidade e o IM já tem previsão de trovoada para todo o interior logo à tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 06:23)

rijo disse:


> Já se vêem clarões com mais intensidade e o IM já tem previsão de trovoada para todo o interior logo à tarde.



Aqui tou a assistir a um festival de clarões da janela lindo  a Este, para os lados da Amadora e Benfica vai rebentar em breve de novo.

Assim que começar a nascer o sol tiro fotos...porque pelo que já começo a ver é que é uma conjunto de cumulos magnifico.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2009 às 06:27)

Bom dia a todos!!

Espectaculo a sul do Estoril de relampagos, noite muito calma de vento e a direção das nuvens é do sentido leste oeste.

Chover só uns pingos isolados.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 06:30)

*Imagens satélite da célula*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 06:35)

Lá anda a electrostática a dar cabo dos candeeiros da rua 

O festival de relâmpagos continua


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2009 às 06:36)

Bem pessoal desde as 4 horas que estou  a ver trovoada a minha frente!!palavras para que depois quando virem as minhas fotos vão perceber do que falo  tenho pelo menos 10 que se aproveitem 3 ou 4 são das melhores que já tirei


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 06:37)

A temperatura baixou para os 20,9c,o vento vai fraco de SW

Ora bem isto agora está a ficar interessante .
Já vejo relampagos de todos os lados,excepto NW,e já se ouvem bem,uma curiosidade...hoje o Sól parece que esta a nascer de NW,e a electricidade aqui já amanda esticoes,daqui a nada vai a luz ao ar...


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 06:41)

Imagens das 22H00 às 05H00 (Massas de ar)


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 06:43)

Ela vem aí prepara-te rijo que vai doer  a célula de que se encontra por cima de Lisboa e arredores continua a crescer e a expandir-se.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 06:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ela vem aí prepara-te rijo que vai doer  a célula de que se encontra por cima de Lisboa e arredores continua a crescer e a expandir-se.



e parece que um avião está a ir em direcção a ela.


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 06:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ela vem aí prepara-te rijo que vai doer  a célula de que se encontra por cima de Lisboa e arredores continua a crescer e a expandir-se.



Correcto...as imagens do sat 24 são reveladoras de como esta celula está a (encher),de uma forma `brutal`


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 06:52)

Impressionante o barulho constante de trovoada a sul daqui. Há muito tempo que não ouvia nada assim.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2009 às 06:54)

Vince disse:


> Impressionante o barulho constante de trovoada a sul daqui. Há muito tempo que não ouvia nada assim.





Alem do barulho, é o impressionante aparato electrico que vejo no mar, são relampagos para todos os gostos!


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 07:00)

Daqui vêm-se relâmpagos alaranjados para os lados de Oeiras/Amadora de grande dimensão...  Mas o Mário Barros deve ter melhor visão do que eu...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Set 2009 às 07:01)

Bom dia!
E finalmente... há festa!
Embora seca na minha zona, a trovoada marca presença na Grande Lisboa...
Aguaceiros esporádicos, pois apanhei a estrada molhada apenas em Almada...
Vamos ver então o que o dia nos reserva...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 07:02)

Rijo vai à janela vê-se imensa virga para os lados da Amadora e Benfica.

A EDP tá apagar as zonas (candeeiros da rua) aos poucos, uma vez apaga uma depois outra depois outra


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 07:07)

Parece que acabou por aqui, o que não chegou a começar: só lá longe e com muito pouco ruído. 

Chuva foram umas pingas...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 07:09)

rijo disse:


> Parece que acabou por aqui, o que não chegou a começar: só lá longe e com muito pouco ruído.
> 
> Chuva foram umas pingas...



Ainda vai chover quase de certeza 

O sol nasce daqui a 3 minutos.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2009 às 07:10)

Mas já está tudo acordado?
Pudera...também eu estaria.
Boas observações e 
que inveja...
E Viva a Surpresa .


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 07:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Rijo vai à janela vê-se imensa virga para os lados da Amadora e Benfica.
> 
> A EDP tá apagar as zonas (candeeiros da rua) aos poucos, uma vez apaga uma depois outra depois outra



Eu consigo ver mais para a Serra da Carregueira e está a dissipar-se ou a deslocar-se para sul(parece-me). Estamos mesmo no limite da célula.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 07:16)

*muito bom dia...* 

Após um dia terrivel nada melhor que um novo com um começo destes!

Eram cerca das 05H15, ao sair de casa observei numa faixa que vai de sul a sudeste e agora a este um espectáculo incrível...

Observam-se colunas de chuva na base reflectida pelos primeiros raios de sol.

Dá vontade de abondonar o serviço e seguí-las!!! 

Venha daí pelo menos um Time-lapse que se bem captado daria um excelente momento...!!!


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 07:18)

Isto parece um bombardiamento.aqui na Baixa .....começa agóra a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 07:20)

A situação por aqui é esta.





Os relâmpagos continuam a suceder-se uns aos outros, continua-se a ouvir o trovão intenso de fundo e as nuvens continuam por cá, estou com 20.0ºC vento nulo/fraco de sul.

Os aviões estão a "usar" rotas diferentes, não se metendo directamente por Lisboa a dentro, estão a "contornar" a situação criada por cima de Lisboa.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 07:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Rijo vai à janela vê-se imensa virga para os lados da Amadora e Benfica.



É uma virga que cai!!!


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 07:27)

À conversa com o dono dum café que abre muito cedo, 5:00, disse que tem sido constante a cadência de raios e trovões para sul e sudeste desde as 4:30, embora nunca tenha chegado aqui.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 07:29)

A maior parte da chuva está a cair no mar, mas a Margem Sul desta vez teve "sorte":


----------



## psm (9 Set 2009 às 07:32)

Lisboa por este ultimo frame do radar do IM deverá levar com uma boa rega!


----------



## Veterano (9 Set 2009 às 07:33)

Daqui a pouco vou atravessar o país até Sagres, pode ser que seja um bom dia para observações de fenómenos interessantes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 07:36)

Chove e troveja forte há mais de 2 horas, com especial incidência agora.

Eu que moro na zona mais interior do distrito devo ter apanhado com a mancha vermelha em cima, por momentos.

Rain rate de 56,8 mm/h.

Já tinha saudades de uma madrugada e de uma manhã assim.

A última foi em Maçores, no dia 28 de Agosto de 2008. 


QUE ESPECTÁCULO !


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 07:37)

IM acaba de colocar Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta amarelo por "aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas."

Previsão do IM para a tarde de hoje são nuvens altas sem chuva em Lisboa. No Interior é que deve haver chuva e trovoada.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 07:38)

É já bem audível o ruído pela proximidade!

Isto não é para todos, só para apreciadores, claro!!!

Fabuloso...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Set 2009 às 07:39)

A minha patroa já me disse que o penico já vai com, pelo menos, 3.8mm...
Afinal ainda funciona...


----------



## Veterano (9 Set 2009 às 07:41)

Festa rija a sul de Lisboa.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 07:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Chove e troveja forte há mais de 2 horas, com especial incidência agora.
> 
> Eu que moro na zona mais interior do distrito devo ter apanhado com a mancha vermelha em cima, por momentos.
> 
> ...




*Nova imagem do IM*

Há ali uma vermelha que deve ter chegado a Moscavide.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2009 às 07:45)

Veterano e vejo essa festa a sul, e é de facto um gosto ver relampagos de todos os gostos e feitios!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 07:46)

É com cada estoiro, isto é impróprio pra cardiacos 

O sol já brilha, vento nulo/fraco estou com 20.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 07:49)

Acumulados 2,6 mm e a chuva acalmou.

A trovoada ouve-se há horas, mas choveu forte apenas uns minutos.

Ainda assim, nada mau, há cerca de 2 meses que não tinha mais de 1 mm.


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 07:50)

Continua os relampagos em todas as direcções...e continua a chover tanbem,mas de forma fraca


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 07:57)

Aqui está a começar a pingar de novo  os relâmpagos embora com um tempo de espaço maior continuam.


----------



## Henrique (9 Set 2009 às 07:58)

Raios e coriscos! Não é que acordei com trovoada?  desde as 5h tenho gravado vídeos que espero partilhar dentro em breve.

«E eis que a felicidade, (para muitos), regressa ao forum.»
Já precisávamos de algo assim para animar.
A contabilizar, centenas de descargas eléctricas montanhas de trovões e...oh, raios!...mais um relâmpago!
E ainda não acabou.

Abraços, e aproveitem.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 08:01)

o dia 09/09/09 está a ser um dia de sorte para os que gostam de relâmpagos, menos para os que apreciam chuva. 

O helicóptero da TVI, apesar das condições anda a sobrevoar Lisboa e a mostrar o trânsito. Podem-se ver imagens do tempo.

PS: e já chove em Queluz de novo.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 08:02)

Gostava de ver da base até ao topo qual a forma da célula que desde já se adivinha; pelo menos já consigo ver uma pequena área do que parece ser uma extremidade de uma bigorna.

É um presente vindo dos céus só para os merecedores...


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Set 2009 às 08:05)

E a trovoada por estas zonas ja acabou-se! Não há mais animação por aqui agora pessoal? Vai ser mais um daqueles dias nublados e monótonos?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 08:07)

rijo disse:


> PS: e já chove em Queluz de novo.



Yep, pingas bem grossas, já acumulámos mais 0.2 mm, vai no total em 1.8 mm


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 08:10)

Bem pessoal, grandes disparos 

Aqui no centro da acção tem sido brutal, há mais de 2 horas que é sempre a trovejar. Não passa um minuto sem ver um relâmpago ou ouvir um trovão.

Precipitação é que não foi muita, apenas 1,6 mm e rainrate máximo de 42 mm/h


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 08:13)

No Cais do Sodré, mais interessante com 9,4 mm acumulados 

A última imagem da webcam:


----------



## Henrique (9 Set 2009 às 08:19)

Jodamensil disse:


> E a trovoada por estas zonas ja acabou-se! Não há mais animação por aqui agora pessoal? Vai ser mais um daqueles dias nublados e monótonos?



Calma, ainda agora começou o dia  
Aguarda pelo período da tarde, poderá haver algo.
Abraço


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 08:21)

Grande trovoao que agora ouvi!


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 08:25)

Ora bem...por aqui a trovoada abrandou,mas continua se a ouvir...a festa ainda não acabou ,mas já valeu... 

Temperatura continua nos 20.9c
Humidade nos 84%
Vento fraco de S/SW
Pressão atmosférica nos 1012mb
Acumulados 8.7mm

A NO/NE/SW/S,tudo muito escuro...só a E/SW se ve algumas abertas e o astro rei espreita



Cumprimentos...sigo por Lisboa


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 08:25)

Penso que "o melhor" já passou!  

Segundo o meu ponto de observação tudo isto passou um pouco ao lado, se bem que bem visível desde a zona de Sacavém (?) onde verifiquei maior turbulência.
Por agora face a este local, a mesma parece concentrar-se mais a sul mas não sei se com igual vigor.


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 08:25)

Não há fome sem fartura!!!     

Desde as 5 horas que estou acordadpo, acordei com um relâmpago a entrar-me pela janela, desde aí saltei da cama para a varanda e montei o equipamento técnico...

Resultado: 2 horas de filme em HD com centenas, senão um milhar de relâmpagos, fotos que nem eu sei como é que consegui tirá-las  e uma alegria que nem dá para expressar por palavras...

Era com cada um...   há ANOS que não via nada assim, fiquei sem luz 3 vezes consecutivas, os alarmes dos carros dispararam e das lojas também. Cerca de uma dezena de raios caiu a poucos metros da minha casa, o barulho era ensurdecedor, estremecia TUDO!!!!

Foi uma trovoada semi-seca  já que só agora de manhã é que ela caiu a valer... 

Estou aqui com duas horas de sono mas estou mais que contente    

Vou demorar anos a tratar um vídeo de 8GB  o que importa é que ficou tudo gravadinho, para mais tarde recordar 

Só uma última deixa... VIVA AS TROVOADAS


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2009 às 08:25)

Aqui estão as fotos que gostei mais desta madrugada em Setúbal: 














































E pronto espero que gostem


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 08:30)

Palavras para quê? 
As imagens valem todas elas e muito mais...

Excelentes fotos miguel


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 08:31)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento, 10.0 mm/h pingas com cerca de 5 mm de diâmetro.


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2009 às 08:32)

Desta vez Almada e arredores foi presenteada com um belo espectáculo Eléctrico  pena não ter ainda a minha máquina para registar tudo mas fica para a próxima..


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 08:33)

Chove bem em Queluz! E um trovão que acordou toda a gente. De certeza!


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 08:33)

A célula começou a formar-se pelas 3:00 da manhã.

Animação IR entre as 3:00 e as 08:00






(cortesia Eumetsat)


O amanhecer:







Radar
(Coruche parou a seguir às 6:00, talvez por problemas de electricidade)


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 08:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chove torrencialmente neste momento, 10.0 mm/h pingas com cerca de 5 mm de diâmetro.



Sempre tinhas razão!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2009 às 08:34)

Troveja e chove fraco!

Que acordar espectacular!

Temperatura nos 18,9ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *17,1ºC*!


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia pessoal

Acordei às 6 da manhã com um trovão distante e tenho estado a acompanhar a trovoada desde essa altura

O aparato eléctrico é muito bom, já não via uma trovoada assim há muito tempo a maioria dos relâmpagos vêm-se aproximadamente a sudoeste daqui

Muito boas fotos Miguel


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 08:37)

55.2 mm/h...4.6 mm, chove bem


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2009 às 08:38)




----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 08:39)

Parabéns miguel,as fotos são fantásticas...principalmente a ultima 

Por aqui,a chuva parou...,mas continua se a escutar trovões!mas longe,tudo muito negro principalmente a NO/O 



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 08:42)

Ainda são perceptíveis alguns trovões ao longe. O céu está muito nublado mas a limpar gradualmente.

Choveu pouco, nem deu para 1 mm aqui... 

Agora muito sinceramente vos digo, quando perdi a esperança ao ver a última célula a morrer pelas 23 horas de ontem, pensei que não ia ver nada de nada...

Afinal a esperança é sempre a última a morrer, fiquei espantado como é que uma célula destas pode nascer em plena madrugada. Alguém me sabe explicar? Vince? 

Será que existia calor e windshear favoráveis a essa hora? É que muito sinceramente não me lembro de ter visto uma trovoada destas a formar-se a meio da madrugada...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 08:43)

66.6 MM/H...6.8 mm, chove bem


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 08:47)

Daqui de Oeiras vejo a cortina de chuva a Norte, certamente essa de Queluz, mas passará ao lado.. 
Pelo satélite parece vir mais lá atrás de LX?


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 08:49)

De referir que com esta "brincadeira" da chuva e trovoadas tive a segunda noite tropical do ano  Mínima de 20,2ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 08:50)

E por cá continua a chover,agora mais fraco,com alguns trovões a Norte.Penso ouvir trovoada desde as 6e30 ,trovões constantes,mas um pouco afastados.Pena ter acordado só a esta hora,porque pelo que vi aqui começaram há mais tempo.Mas a partir das 7 quando me levantei foi fantástico..Bonitos trovões que se foram vendo a Sul ou mesmo aqui.   
Grande manhã!  
Bem achava de desconfiar aquela precipitação que o Windguru colocou em cima da hora!


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 08:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> 66.6 MM/H...6.8 mm, chove bem



Agora venham os arco íris lol


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 08:56)

Bem a célula que passa a Norte daqui, em Queluz e direcção a Sintra é impressionante, a cortina de chuva, e as nuvens, medonhas!
Parece aquela da "boca-de-baleia" 
Acabei de ver um raio direitinho a sair dela!
As de há horas no mar já morreram, os trovões de agora são das novas que se vão formando na margem Norte do Tejo, incluindo essa! A festa não acabou!


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 08:57)

miguel disse:


> E pronto espero que gostem




Um espanto Miguel, grandes fotos !


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2009 às 08:59)

Vince disse:


> Um espanto Miguel, grandes fotos !



Sim essa sem duvida foi a mais bonita de todas!! apesar de ter apanhado uns raios mais bonitos ainda mas ficou queimada a foto 

Total de precipitação de 2,1mm  e a mínima foi de 21,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2009 às 08:59)

meteo disse:


> E por cá continua a chover,agora mais fraco,com alguns trovões a Sudoeste.Penso ouvir trovoada desde as 6e30 ,trovões constantes,mas um pouco afastados.Pena ter acordado só a esta hora,porque pelo que vi aqui começaram há mais tempo.Mas a partir das 7 quando me levantei foi fantástico..*Bonitos trovões que se foram vendo a Sul ou mesmo aqui*.
> Grande manhã!
> Bem achava de desconfiar aquela precipitação que o Windguru colocou em cima da hora!



Tu viste foi os *raios* e ouviste os *trovões*

Tive a olhar para as imagens do Sat24 e parece-me que estão mais celulas em formação no interior,  parecm estar a vir na direcção de Lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 08:59)

rijo disse:


> Agora venham os arco íris lol



Sim, já se vê, no entanto continua cada bomba a estoirar que é obra 

Acumulei até agora 9.4 mm.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:00)

Vídeo da chuva em Queluz (a ver se funciona)


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 09:01)

MSantos disse:


> Tu viste foi os *raios* e ouviste os *trovões*
> 
> Tive a olhar para as imagens do Sat24 e parece-me que estão mais celulas em formação no interior,  parecm estar a vir na direcção de Lisboa



mas achas que ainda vamos ter festa aqui em lisboa?


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Estão-se a formar mais a NE de Lisboa, como a que passou por cima do Mário Barros, não sei é se estas não vão passar um pouco a Norte da cidade..
Mas alguma coisa mais está a crescer..
Aqui ouvem-se bastantes trovões desta célula a Norte


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Olhando para NOrte vão-se vendo raios,talvez em Queluz!Está tudo negro.Um helicoptero safou-se de boa de um


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

Mais uma Minima tropical 22.6ºC.
Por agora estão 23.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas; em relação a trovoadas por aqui não se passou nada, só ouvi um trovão eram 8:00H, fui á janela e estava uma pequena célula a NW do couço.


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2009 às 09:07)

andres disse:


> mas achas que ainda vamos ter festa aqui em lisboa?



Estão a formar-se trovoadas e penso que ainda há boas hipoteses de chegarem à grande Lisboa

Estou a ouvir trovoada já à 3 horas


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia!

Em primeiro lugar parabéns aos contemplados! Excelente registos por aqui (caramba, que fotos Miguel!). 

Em Coimbra, raios de sol e trovões dos motores dos carros! De resto céu limpo... Um marasmo!


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:08)

A trovoada está a assustar...


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 09:09)

MSantos disse:


> Estão a formar-se trovoadas e penso que ainda há boas hipoteses de chegarem à grande Lisboa



Epa nesse caso vou mas é pôr a bateria da câmara a carregar 

As células que se estão a formar no interior será que se aguentam até cá? Porque dizes que existem boas hipóteses de chegarem a Lisboa? 

Este dia começou da melhor maneira... Será que vai acabar da mesma forma...


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:09)

meteo disse:


> Olhando para NOrte vão-se vendo trovões,talvez em Queluz!Está tudo negro.Um helicoptero safou-se de boa de um



O helicóptero da TVI anda a brincar com os raios.


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2009 às 09:10)

Deixei de ouvir trovoada á 30m sensivelmente mas parece que ela está de volta..


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 09:11)

MSantos disse:


> Tu viste foi os *raios* e ouviste os *trovões*
> 
> Tive a olhar para as imagens do Sat24 e parece-me que estão mais celulas em formação no interior,  parecm estar a vir na direcção de Lisboa



Sim,fazes bem em lembrar.  O entusiasmo leva a estes lapsos   Voltaram em força!Este último fez estremecer a casa. Tudo a Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 09:11)

rijo disse:


> A trovoada está a assustar...



Hehe, houve aqui um agora que parecia a detonação de qualquer coisa


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,6º.

Neste momento 21,0º, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 09:13)

Estremece tudo!


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2009 às 09:13)

Lightning disse:


> Epa nesse caso vou mas é pôr a bateria da câmara a carregar
> 
> As células que se estão a formar no interior será que se aguentam até cá? Porque dizes que existem boas hipóteses de chegarem a Lisboa?
> 
> Este dia começou da melhor maneira... Será que vai acabar da mesma forma...



Olhando par o satelite, as celulas parece que estão ainda em desenvolvimento e parece-me que podem chegar cá(assim o espero) mas posso estar engando não sou nenhum expert


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hehe, houve aqui um agora que parecia a detonação de qualquer coisa



O caudal do rio Jamor aumentou para o tripo ou mais com esta chuva.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Miguel que fotos magnificas, parabéns


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 09:16)

MSantos disse:


> Olhando par o satelite, as celulas parece que estão ainda em desenvolvimento e parece-me que podem chegar cá(assim o espero) mas posso estar engando não sou nenhum expert



Venham mais, cá as esperamos! 

Este mês de Setembro ainda agora começou e já está a ser o melhor deles todos... 

Mário, a bomba há bocado também explodiu aqui, até o som ficou distorcido no vídeo


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 09:16)

rijo disse:


> O helicóptero da TVI anda a brincar com os raios.



Tudo em nomes das audiências 

*Chuva e trovoada vão afastar-se da Grande Lisboa*

A meteorologista Madalena Rodrigues explica, em declarações à TSF, que a chuva e trovoada que têm abalado a Grande Lisboa durante a manhã vão acalmar-se e o tempo vai melhorar

Madalena Rodrigues, do Instituto de Meteorologia, explica que o mau tempo se vai afastar da Grande Lisboa e vai registar-se uma «melhoria durante a manhã». Setúbal foi uma das zonas mais afectadas por este estado do tempo. 

Durante a tarde surgem «novas condições de instabilidade, principalmente no interior». 

In:TSF

Isto demonstra bem que Lisboa é o país, o resto é paisagem  e cá para mim ainda se enterram com a noticia, para a tarde parece vir aí mais do mesmo.


----------



## fsl (9 Set 2009 às 09:18)

Aqui em Nova Oeiras practicamente ainda nao choveu. Só muitos trovoes , sendo alguns bastante fortes.

Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-09-09   9:13)
Temperatura:	20.6°C 
Humidade:	82%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	17.4°C 
Vento:	3.2 km/hr E
Pressão:	1016.7 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.4 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.6mm
Wind chill:	 20.6°C 
Indíce THW:	 21.5°C 
Indíce Calor:	 21.5°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 20.2°C às   2:13	 21.6°C às  8:36
Humidade:	 70%  às   5:56	 82%  às   9:08
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.6°C às   2:50	 17.8°C às   8:57
Pressão:	 1013.4mb  às   3:30	 1016.7mb  às   9:12
Precipitação mais intensa:		 1.6mm/hr  às   8:41
Maior Rajada Vento:		 33.8 km/hr  às   2:43
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 19.4°C às   2:47	
Maior Indíce Calor		 21.7°C às   7:43


----------



## Teles (9 Set 2009 às 09:18)

Boas , por aqui ainda faz sol embora já se vê muita nebulosidade a sul.
Uma foto recente de sul


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 09:19)

Entretanto já vejo o céu azul a abrir a Nascente..
Portanto para já vem a acalmia.. Pode ser que o dia traga mais surpresas!

Há uma massa enorme de cumulos no interior em todo o quadrante Este da zona de Lisboa.. Agora se explodem ou não passam disso..
Já vemos!


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 09:20)

rozzo disse:


> Estremece tudo!



Mesmo! E nem sequer é aqui,está um pouco a Norte.Quando for aqui,é que vai ser


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 09:23)

meteo disse:


> Mesmo! E nem sequer é aqui,está um pouco a Norte.Quando for aqui,é que vai ser



Mas esta não irá passar aqui..
Vai agora acertar em Sintra em cheio.. Se não morrer entretanto a célula, o Gil terá novidades em breve diria!

PS: por acaso agora fui à janela e está uma torre a formar-se mesmo aqui à frente, não sei se chegará a algo..


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 09:25)

rijo disse:


> O caudal do rio Jamor aumentou para o tripo ou mais com esta chuva.



Bem precisava de uma llimpeza, agora só leva porcaria.

Por agora ficamos nos 9.4 mm, mas para a tarde virá mais


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 09:29)

rozzo disse:


> Mas esta não irá passar aqui..
> Vai agora acertar em Sintra em cheio.. Se não morrer entretanto a célula, o Gil terá novidades em breve diria!
> 
> PS: por acaso agora fui à janela e está uma torre a formar-se mesmo aqui à frente, não sei se chegará a algo..



POis,era mesmo isso que ia dizer..Vai para Sintra. TIvemos primeiro animação a Sul daqui( a poucos quilometros ) e há pouco a Norte. Nunca especificamente aqui,mas sempre perto. 
Vou dormir mais um pouco,ou tentar,se porventura voltar a trovoada,não durmo mais


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2009 às 09:31)

Captei vários relâmpagos e trovões em formato de fotografia e vídeo.

Assim que regressar tratarei de os colocar aqui.

Acumulei na última hora *4,3mm* de precipitação.

Neste momento, temperatura nos 18,3ºC.


Um abraço e até daqui a 5 dias!


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:31)

A chuva parece que limpou a serra da carregueira do negro dos incêndios do dia 21 de Agosto.





As praias de Oeiras poderão também ficar negras...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 09:32)

acham que essa celula irá atingir o Montijo'


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:33)

O céu cinzento a que se referiam:


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 09:40)

Pois a torre que tava a crescer aqui à frente já cresceu o suficiente para fazer de novo chover.. Mas trovoada penso que não chegará.. Pelo menos até à passagem aqui..


----------



## ALV72 (9 Set 2009 às 09:41)

E pronto espero que gostem [/QUOTE]


Excelentes, fantásticas ( podia pôr + adjectivos ) fotos Miguel, não há dúvida, mas de certeza que isto é mesmo em Portugal  ? Parecem mais trovoadas nos Estates 
Bem aqui pela Leirosa ( F. Foz ) nevoeiro cerrado e a temperatura segundo o carro é de 18º, espero que a trovoada não venha para estes lados pois dentro de um contentor e debaixo de um pinheiro tinha que dar á sola daqui para fora 

Joao


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Set 2009 às 09:41)

Bem... MAS QUE MANHA!  Que saudades que já tinha duma bela trovoada destas! 
Por aqui já se foi. Ouve se os relampagos ao longe! Fica umas fotos para recordar!


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2009 às 09:43)

Bons dias, e parabéns aos contemplados!

Excelentes fotos Miguel! Muito bem retratado o evento!

Vamos lá ver se nos calha qualquer coisita nos próximos dias, para mim o facto de as trovoadas terem  chegado hoje ao litoral é já um bom indício...

aproveitem o dia porque não deve ficar por aqui, logo  mais à tarde e com o aquecimento a ajudar é bem provável que elas se voltem a formar na região de Lisboa!

As previsões actuais do IM  para os próximos dias são bastante animadoras...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2009 às 09:50)

Um grupo alargado de foristas do Litoral Norte vai solicitar
ao Conselho Superior dos Electro-meteoros uma maior descentralização
da ocorrência dos eventos, solicitando desde já
para que ainda hoje possa ser reposta alguma equidade 
pelas diferentes regiões...

Mas que sorte a vossa.
Estas, que vêm quase do nada, ainda 
são mais apreciadas.
Belas fotos, bons registos.
e tantos a madrugar...
Assim se vê a força do METEOPT...


----------



## Met (9 Set 2009 às 10:02)

Mais um modesto contributo com as minhas observações...

Hoje acordei com o som regular e cadenciado de trovoada vindo de sul.

Ao passar cerca das 07h30 na zona do aeroporto/Camarate presenciei um verdadeiro espectáculo de luz e som - vários raios caiam na zona do aeroporto e norte de Lisboa, algumas vezes simultâneamente, enquanto ressoavam trovões após o que começou a cair uma chuva bastante forte!

Agora na zona de Cascais ouvem-se, a espaços, trovões ao longe e continua o céu muito nublado, embora sem chuva.


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2009 às 10:11)

Fantkboy disse:


> Bem... MAS QUE MANHA!  Que saudades que já tinha duma bela trovoada destas!



Mais umas fotos magníficas! Obrigado pelo vosso contributo para este fórum! Grande manhã a de hoje por Lisboa, Setúbal e arredores sem dúvida!


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 10:12)

Estive a ver as fotos e os vídeos que tirei/fiz de noite, e as fotos ficaram todas tremidas porque foi tudo à mão, o tripé estava a ser utilizado pela máquina de filmar... 

Mas as fotos estão bem perceptíveis apesar de terem ficado tremidas. Já os vídeos estão simplesmente 5*, a câmara trabalha bem de noite com a trovoada e os raios ficam muito nítidos. O mesmo já não se pode dizer do som, pois cada vez que caía um relâmpago mais perto o som do trovão ficava distorcido...

Ao menos assim quando postar aqui o vídeo vão ter bem a noção de como os meus ouvidos ficaram. 

Está neste momento a acontecer uma coisa estranha, a célula que ao início da manhã passou para lisboa resolveu fazer marcha atrás e está a voltar muito lentamente...   já está quase cá em cima 

Não sei se há incêndios por causa da trovoada, mas de facto está aqui na minha zona um cheiro intenso a queimado.

Venham mais como a desta noite!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 10:14)

Lightning disse:


> Estive a ver as fotos e os vídeos que tirei/fiz de noite, e as fotos ficaram todas tremidas porque foi tudo à mão, o tripé estava a ser utilizado pela máquina de filmar...
> 
> Mas as fotos estão bem perceptíveis apesar de terem ficado tremidas. Já os vídeos estão simplesmente 5*, a câmara trabalha bem de noite com a trovoada e os raios ficam muito nítidos. O mesmo já não se pode dizer do som, pois cada vez que caía um relâmpago mais perto o som do trovão ficava distorcido...
> 
> ...



acham que essa celula irá atingir o Montijo'


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 10:19)

Lightning disse:


> Está neste momento a acontecer uma coisa estranha, a célula que ao início da manhã passou para lisboa resolveu fazer marcha atrás e está a voltar muito lentamente...   já está quase cá em cima



Não vejo célula em "marcha atrás". Podes estar a falar de uma nova célula...vê com atenção.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 10:21)

andres disse:


> acham que essa celula irá atingir o Montijo'



Quand tiver para atingir ficas a saber, acompanha as imagens de satélite em www.sat24.com

Já é a 2ª ou 3ª vez que perguntas a mesma coisa...


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 10:23)

E com este tempo abafado, sem vento, humidade alta e sol a brilhar por aqui, já sigo com 27,5ºC. Temperatura muito alta para esta hora.


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 10:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Não vejo célula em "marcha atrás". Podes estar a falar de uma nova célula...vê com atenção.



Penso que não seja uma nova. A situação foi a seguinte:

Depois da trovoada ter passado e se ter deslocado para lisboa, ficaram aqui os restos de alguma nebulosidade e ao fundo os da célula de lisboa, um pouco mais escuro. Esse mesmo escuro está a deslocar-se de onde foi (lisboa) para aqui, exactamente no sentido inverso. 

Resumindo, a trovoada passou. Ficou sol. A nebulosidade que causou a trovoada está agora parece que a voltar para trás e já não há sol (ou pouco há) de novo.

Pode ser uma nova célula sim, não é de descartar essa hipótese, mas tenho as minhas dúvidas...

Olhei mesmo para o sentido de deslocação das nuvens e é exactamente isso que se está a passar.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 10:28)

HotSpot disse:


> E com este tempo abafado, sem vento, humidade alta e sol a brilhar por aqui, já sigo com 27,5ºC. Temperatura muito alta para esta hora.



Totalmente, isto é um ciclo vicioso, vamos lá ver se ocorre mais alguma coisa


----------



## Teles (9 Set 2009 às 10:32)

Por aqui continua sol e uma temperatura de 28 graus


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 10:44)

Sigo pela Baixa com...

Temp actual 23.8c
Vento nulo
Humidade nos 80%
Céu muito nublado...
Pressão atmosférica nos 1014mb


Neste momento não chove
Já não oiço trovoada há uma hora pelo menos,mas isto continua a prometer...há algumas células em formação a NE/E de Lisboa.a esta hora não é habitual,vamos ver...mesmo que não de em nada ,o que aconteceu nesta manha e madrugada deu para tirar a barriga de misérias... 


Cumprimentos...


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2009 às 10:55)

E cá está o solinho de volta outra vez mas um pouco mais escondido


----------



## under (9 Set 2009 às 11:02)

ola pessoal!
só uma perguntinha,eu sou de coimbra e na radio disseram que vai haver chuva no centro.Para quem como eu tem barometros em casa,eles podem indicar que vai haver...agua?os valores que voces mediram em Lisboa podiam indicar a situaçao que acabou por acontecer ai com chuvadas e trovoadas?Obrigado desde ja.


----------



## Henrique (9 Set 2009 às 11:05)

Um pequeno video da trovoada de hoje. Desculpem a qualidade e o plano.
Está com uma edição meio rasca, pois estou na esperança de ainda não ter acabado o dia.


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2009 às 11:12)

under disse:


> ola pessoal!
> só uma perguntinha,eu sou de coimbra e na radio disseram que vai haver chuva no centro.Para quem como eu tem barometros em casa,eles podem indicar que vai haver...agua?os valores que voces mediram em Lisboa podiam indicar a situaçao que acabou por acontecer ai com chuvadas e trovoadas?Obrigado desde ja.



Já algumas vezes foi abordada esta questão, mas nunca é demais voltar a referir 

A pressão atmosférica é um mero indicador da tendência do tempo. Mais que o valor em si, é relevante a variação brusca da pressão. Geralmente uma queda rápida indica condições de instabilidade. Mas as coisas não são assim tão lineares... Em situações do tipo convectivo, mesmo que a variação da pressão dê uma indicação generalizada das condições meteorológicas, não permite de todo a previsão local de precipitação ou trovoada. 
Neste tipo de casos nem mesmo uma simples análise de modelos é conclusiva. Os métodos de "nowcasting" como uma atenta visualização da evolução das imagens de satélite são, sem dúvida, uma mais valia!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 11:43)

E pouco mais choveu depois daquela incidência específica.

Acumulados 4,4 mm e muita trovoada, os raios eram separados por cerca de 15 a 30 segundos, durante quase 3 horas.

Agora, 27,3 ºC e céu ainda muito nublado por estratocumulus e bastante negro a NE.

E muitos parabéns especialmente ao Miguel e também ao Fanktboy, que excelentes fotografias !


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 11:46)

Henrique disse:


> Um pequeno video da trovoada de hoje. Desculpem a qualidade e o plano.
> Está com uma edição meio rasca, pois estou na esperança de ainda não ter acabado o dia.



Gostei bastante do vídeo, Henrique. Parabéns. 

O único vídeo que eu fiz começou às 5 e meia da manhãe parou às 7:45.

De início vêem-se poucos relâmpagos, mas depois vão aumentando de frequência e tamanho e ficando cada vez mais perto. 

Há uma altura espectacular no vídeo, em que é só relâmpagos bem grandes a rasgar a área de filmagem de uma ponta à outra.

Como devem compreender não vai ser fácil converter e editar um vídeo de 8GB/1h45mins... Mas está prometido assim que o acabar coloco aqui um excerto claro  senão ia demorar anos para fazer upload 

Quanto às fotos é só escolhê-las e depois colocá-las aqui.

Eu gostava de repetir a dose desta noite...  Quem é que não gostava? 

---

Por agora tudo mais calmo, céu pouco nublado, apresentando muita nebulosidade por cima de Lisboa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 11:51)

É verdade, esquecimento meu que me esqueci de dar também os parabéns ao Henrique. A edição ficou boa, ao contrário do que dizias.


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2009 às 11:57)

Por aqui canicula já ataca, com 30,2º, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2009 às 11:58)

Belas fotos e videos muitos parabéns


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2009 às 12:01)

28,7ºC e sempre a subir..


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Set 2009 às 12:13)

Boas

Bravo belas imagens, vídeos, bela trovoada   parabéns a todos  

Abraços


----------



## ferreirinha47 (9 Set 2009 às 12:15)

Boas tardes, quero dar os meus parabéns a todos aqueles que fizeram um magnifico trabalho video/fotográfico, excelente mesmo.
Aqui por Leiria nem pinga, sigo com 28,6ºC com a pressão atm. nos 1018, esperemos o que a tarde possa trazer, por aqui dúvido mas parece que vai haver festa por alguns sítios .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes para a rapaziada de Lisboa e arredores hoje estão de parabéns,esta madrugada deu para tudo,sim senhora,muito bom,quando menos se espera elas acontencem,é que isto tem de bom .

Belos apanhados em fotos,obrigado.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Set 2009 às 12:41)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 26.9ºC 12:15
Pressão: 1015.2Hpa 12:15
Intensidade do Vento: 7.3 km/h 12:15
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 25.5ºC 12:15
Humidade Relativa:65% 12:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 12:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 6.5mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 ALTO 20:20
Altitude: 110Metros

MADROGADA E MANHA COM TROVOADA POR VOLTA DAS 07H30 COMEÇOU A CHOVER BEM RENDEU 6.5mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 12:48)

Céu a encobrir e vento de Leste.

A temperatura está a descer e a humidade a subir.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2009 às 13:01)

miguel disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos que gostei mais desta madrugada em Setúbal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PARABÈNS Miguel!!!

Grandes fotos!! Magníficas fotos!!!!

Espero que aqui o Algarve seja presenteado com algumas trovoadas nos próximos tempos!!


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2009 às 13:12)

Iniciou uma brisa de NW e cada vez fico com menos esperanças para hoje.

Neste momento 34,5º.

Edit: Isso é que foi flashs aí por Lisboa!


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 13:13)

Aqui vai a minha primeira (espero que seja a primeira de muitas ) foto a um relâmpago. Se tivesse ficado um pouco mais para a esquerda não fazia mal... Mas era difícil. De qualquer maneira espero que gostem.  






Desculpem a qualidade, acreditem que está muito boa para ter sido tirada sem tripé nem nada. O único tripé foi a minha mão.


----------



## squidward (9 Set 2009 às 13:52)

parabéns a todos os felizes contemplados, que produziram ai umas belas fotos e vídeos

De facto cerca das 4:00, fui ver por curiosidade o Satélite no sat24...e qual é o meu espanto que observo uma "pinta branca" a surgir no meio daquela nebulosidade media-alta na zona de Setúbal, sem mais demoras fui logo a correr a janela a ver se avistava algo de "suspeito"...e não é que assim que arredei a cortina surgiu logo um clarão de um relâmpago dessa célula fui logo a correr aqui ao forum para dar as "boas novas" aos apreciadores deste tipo de fenómeno e pronto assim fiquei a assistir o espetaculo de longe até as 5:30 (a hora do evento foi um grande defeito ) e melhor ainda...devido ao silencio foi possível ouvir ainda alguns Trovões a tantos km´s de distancia  LINDO!!
Era bom que hoje a historia se repetisse...mas preferência um pouco mais de perto, para eu também desfrutar desse momento único que e observar uma Trovoada


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2009 às 14:07)

Parabéns aos contemplados! Que grande surpresa! 

Parabéns também pelas grandes fotos e videos.

Que esta tarde haja mais, e se possível para outros.


----------



## Teles (9 Set 2009 às 14:20)

Muitos parabéns a todos aqueles que dispensaram o seu tempo , a fotografar este acontecimento meteorologico para todos aqueles que não tiveram a oportunidade de presenciar em directo tais fenómenos , obrigado e que continuem sempre assim


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 14:26)

Tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco quase nulo, enfim... Nem parece que já houve trovoada... 

Dados actuais:

31,1ºC 
36% HR
1014 mb
UV 4


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2009 às 14:27)

O video está muito bom *Henrique* parabens

Vamos ver se a tarde nos reserva alguma coisa, olhando o satelite ainda não se vê nada de especial mas vamos ter fé


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2009 às 15:16)

Nada de trovoada, mas do triste que acontece surge a beleza de um pirocumulos:






Zona de Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 15:21)

Não devia dizer isto pois o motivo de tal fenómeno é mau, um incêndio.. Mas.. Simplesmente lindo!!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Set 2009 às 15:24)

Sei que já não posto há muito tempo mas aqui vão 2 fotos.

Ontem à tarde





Há momentos


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 15:31)

Depois da tempestade vem a bonança.Neste momento vento inexistente,céu completamente limpo e calor.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Set 2009 às 15:58)

Hoje não postei muito, porque estava no trabalho, mas fui seguindo todas as actualizações do meteopt...
Várias considerações a fazer:
Em primeiro lugar, parabéns a quem tirou as fotos, especialmente ao Miguel, Fanktboy, Lightning e Henrique, e peço desculpa se me faltou alguém...
Fotos fantásticas!

Em segundo lugar, assim que o tempo nos prega uma partida, a nossa comunidade postadora multiplica por 10!! 

Em terceiro lugar, os dados:
Dei conta da trovoada pelas 5h50, quando me levantei, e fui debaixo de relâmpagos até Lisboa. No aeroporto, dava para assistir ao festival...

Quanto a precipitação, registei uns muito interessantes 7,7mm...
Quanto a temperaturas:
Mínima tropical de 20.9ºC, e máxima, até ao momento, de 30.3ºC.

Presentemente 27.4ºC, 46%HR, 1016, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2009 às 15:58)

E elas já se vêm aproximando

A Este do Couço:


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 16:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Quanto a precipitação, registei uns muito interessantes 7,7mm...



Tenho o pluviómetro mais exposto que o teu e não registei nada. 

---

Aí vêm elas, já começam a crescer... Tal e qual como ontem


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2009 às 16:40)

A máxima hje foi de 35,3º.

Neste momento 31,5º, vento moderado de NW e céu encoberto por fumo.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Extremos de hoje:

*34.8 °C (14:36)*
*20.2 °C (07:28)*

Precipitação: 1,6 mm


----------



## thunderboy (9 Set 2009 às 17:02)

E  começa a lavrar aqui um incêndio a Oeste enquanto as células se aproximam a Este.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Set 2009 às 17:05)

40º graus de temperatura aqui em Tomar agora as 17:00 horas temperatura maxima deste mes registada hoje


----------



## lsalvador (9 Set 2009 às 17:22)

Temperaturas por Tomar

39.4 ºC (17:05) 
17.3 ºC (07:22) 

As trovoadas já começaram a cantar.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Set 2009 às 17:25)

Neste momento encontro-me em Beja, e tive o prazer de vislumbrar ontem pelas 16/17h, uma formação que passou ainda por cima de mim e deu uns bons relampagos e trovoes, ainda houve duas quebras de luz, deu pouca chuva, mas passou logo, via-se a Sul o lindo CB com raios a rasgar o ceu de 5 em 5 segundos, enfim, ja vi que perdi o melhor que houve em Lisboa, mas estão-se a formar mais por aqui, veremos o que os espera pa tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2009 às 17:28)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 33.6ºC e céu pouco nublado, trovoadas só no interior, estou para ver que ainda não é hoje.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.6ºC

T.Minima: 22.6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (9 Set 2009 às 17:44)

Actualmente 20,8ºC, céu nublado (mas não muito), vento nulo e humidade a 75%.


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2009 às 17:49)

Céu negro por cima de mim, mas o habitual "escudo anti-trovoada" a funcionar tal como ontem...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Bolas que é demais por aqui tudo passa ao lado


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2009 às 19:22)

Há quanto tempo não sentia este cheiro a terra molhada

Chove, pouco mas chove, com relâmpagos e trovoada cada vez mais perto

Estão 30.7ºC
Com máxima de 37.6ºC


----------



## cardu (9 Set 2009 às 19:29)

boas, será que ainda vai chegar esta instabilidade esta noite ou madrugada a vila franca xira???


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Set 2009 às 19:31)

A NE de Lisboa parece estar a querer-se formar qualquer coisa...
Sigo com 25.4ºC, 51%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2009 às 19:39)

Agora já chove bem mas a trovoadas está a acabar

com a chuva a temperatura desceu para os 29.5ºC


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 19:41)

Há bastantes células realmente a formar numa linha N-S a Este de Lisboa, Setúbal, Sines..
O problema é o "escudo marítimo anti-trovoadas" ainda activo, e que só se desliga lá mais para a noite.. Quando a chance de formação de trovoadas é mais pequena..


----------



## Madragoa (9 Set 2009 às 19:41)

Boa tarde,sigo por Lisboa

Temp actual 24,3c
Céu limpo 
Vento fraco O/SO
Humidade nos 48%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 mb


Hoje é só refresh ao sat 24 ...,bela celula se pode ver a desenvolver se,Perto da Serra dos candeeiros,Rio Maior...nesta zona,hoje a (fésta) continua...,mas noutras freguesias aqui do nosso cantinho,Portugal
Gozem bem  


Cumprimentos...


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 20:03)

*Bom final de tarde!*

Já passaram muitas horas desde o grande festival convectivo na zona (digo eu), mas ainda estão bem presentes na memória as imagens ao vivo que tive oportunidade de observar ao início desta manhã...  

Certamente foi daqueles dias de maior influencia no fórum com maior número de posts por "hora quadrada"  

miguel; Fanktboy; Henrique, foram alguns dos responsáveis pelo que vimos por aqui hoje..., parabéns!

De momento o céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade suspeita a NE; se agora pouco vigor aparenta, talvez possam ser resquícios de algo ocorrido!
O vento sopra fraco de direcção indefinida mas predominante de W.

Registo por agora 22.2ºC com 67% hr.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Set 2009 às 20:06)

Grande fim de tarde com o céu todo laranja pelo sol a incidir nas nuvens . Ainda há uma célula a SE que parece bastante interessante...

PS: actividade eléctrica confirmada


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 20:09)

Madragoa disse:


> Boa tarde,sigo por Lisboa
> 
> Temp actual 24,3c
> Céu limpo
> ...



Achas que há festa hoje por estes lados?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 20:16)

Um dia para transpirar aqui pela zona oriental, devido aos elevados índices de humidade relativa.

Aqui o calor não surpreende, pois é habitual, o que surpreendeu mesmo foi a humidade aliada a esse calor.

Um dia como há muito não tínhamos, convectividade ainda antes do nascer-do-sol, a prolongar-se pelo início da manhã.

Estão agora 23,2 ºC e 65 % de humidade relativa, vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 20:26)

A situação está bastante idêntica à de ontem...

Fé...


----------



## squidward (9 Set 2009 às 20:26)

vim de Santarem, e a Nordeste há uma bela célula (mas parece já em dissipação)...espero que haja festa mais logo, talvez tenha sorte


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 20:29)

rozzo disse:


> Não devia dizer isto pois o motivo de tal fenómeno é mau, um incêndio.. Mas.. Simplesmente lindo!!



Concordo, parecia uma erupção vulcânica...pessoal se calhar esta noite irá haver mais trovoada, acho que basta a nortada cessar e iremos assistir ao aproximar das células que estão no interior para o litoral 

P.S - Apercebi-me agora que o nosso amigo rozzo já tinha dado a minha ideia, concordo plentamente rozzo, quanto ao escudo antitrovoadas desligar só lá para a noite.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Set 2009 às 20:30)

squidward disse:


> vim de Santarem, e a Nordeste há uma bela célula (mas parece já em dissipação)...espero que haja festa mais logo, talvez tenha sorte



Se for a mesma que visualizo agora está a produzir alguma actividade eléctrica.
1 raio de 1 em 1 minuto aproximadamente


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Concordo, parecia uma erupção vulcânica...pessoal se calhar esta noite irá haver mais trovoada, acho que basta a nortada cessar e iremos assistir ao aproximar das células que estão no interior para o litoral



Ah que fixe!!


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 20:41)

Pois.. Ao serão é verdade o "escudo" começa-se a desligar com a morte da brisa de mar..
É verdade que por um lado células têm mais chance de chegar ao litoral..
...Por outro.. Menos chances de nascerem células.. Menos "trigger" para elas ocorrerem.. Algumas excepções nocturnas como a de ontem às vezes ocorrem.. Mas não são de certo o mais frequente..

Por isso a nossa sina litoral é óbvio!


----------



## Met (9 Set 2009 às 20:46)

Caríssimos,

Confirmo actividade eléctrica a norte de Loures. Avisto flashes, embora ainda não se vejam raios nem se ouça trovejar.
Céu bastante nublado e enevoado nessa zona...


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 20:47)

Mais fotos do que aconteceu hoje no site da TVI24


----------



## DRC (9 Set 2009 às 21:06)

Posso enganar-me, mas dúvido que venha algum aguaceiro/trovoada aqui para Lisboa durante a próxima madrugada.


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 21:08)

DRC disse:


> Posso enganar-me, mas dúvido que venha algum aguaceiro/trovoada aqui para Lisboa durante a próxima madrugada.



É bom que te enganes, eu ontem também pensava assim e olha no que deu. 

Por aqui está tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2009 às 21:10)

Mais uma vez, boa sorte para os lisboetas (e arredores).

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado (derivado ao incêndio), vento fraco de NW e 25,4º.


----------



## DRC (9 Set 2009 às 21:14)

Lightning disse:


> É bom que te enganes, eu ontem também pensava assim e olha no que deu.
> 
> Por aqui está tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.



Penso que hoje as condições não estão tão favoráveis como estavam ontem.
Além disso no satélite estava a seguir uma célula a Este de Lisboa, que já se está a desfazer.
Bem, espero que me engane e tenhamos uma noite de trovoada.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Set 2009 às 21:34)

Não sei se virá mais alguma coisa hoje, mas mesmo que não venha, já foi bom...

Extremos do dia:
20.9ºC
30.3ºC
Precipitação: 7,7mm.

De momento, 22.8ºC, 64%HR, 1016hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Extremos de hoje:

21,3 ºC / 31,6 ºC

---

Um dia mais fresco que ontem, mas com uma sensação térmica desconfortável devido aos elevados índices de humidade relativa durante a tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 22:30)

Met disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Confirmo actividade eléctrica a norte de Loures. Avisto flashes, embora ainda não se vejam raios nem se ouça trovejar.
> Céu bastante nublado e enevoado nessa zona...



Ainda ves trovoadas?


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 22:37)

Deixem a nortada acalmar, pode ser que elas mais tarde comecem a rebentar como ontem de madrugada...

Temos é que ter paciência, isto é mesmo assim...

Quem me dera a mim ter outra noite e madrugada igual ou pelo menos parecida à anterior...


----------



## Gato Preto (9 Set 2009 às 22:38)

Lightning disse:


> Olá vizinho
> 
> Sim, as noites por aqui têm sido quentes... Mas não sei se isso será assim tantas vezes para chegar a uma dezena.



Extremos hoje:
Máx. 31,0ºC
Min. 19,7ºC - 8h10m (às 7h30m ainda era mínima tropical: 20,1 ºC)

Caro vizinho, ainda continuo a achar que aqui contarão já mais de uma dezena de noites tropicais este Verão)


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 22:40)

Gato Preto disse:


> Caro vizinho, ainda continuo a achar que aqui contarão já mais de uma dezena de noites tropicais este Verão)



Só vendo pelos dados da estação, porque de resto que me lembre não têm sido assim tantas as noites com mínimas tropicais... 

Posso estar enganado, mas...


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2009 às 22:46)

boa noite!

O céu apresenta-se até ao momento com nuvens dispersas que aparentam ser do tipo cirrus no entanto a visibilidade não é muito boa comparada com as noites anteriores.
O vento sopra fraco predominando de Oeste.

Há a tendência para olhar o céu na busca óbvia de algum clarão no horizonte, mas tudo parece por agora estar calmo. 

_Valores extremos de hoje até ao momento:_

Máximos: 31.3ºC / 74% hr

mínimos: 20.6ºC / 30% hr

*Actuais*: 20.9ºC / 72% hr.


----------



## Gato Preto (9 Set 2009 às 22:54)

Lightning disse:


> Só vendo pelos dados da estação, porque de resto que me lembre não têm sido assim tantas as noites com mínimas tropicais...
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas...



Eu também posso muito bem estar enganado.

Até porque na 1ª onda de calor (Junho) estava no Algarve e estou a supor que aqui nessa altura terão ocorrido pelo menos 3 ou 4 noites tropicais.


----------



## tdda (9 Set 2009 às 22:56)

Após a trovoada que para estes lados foi praticamente seca aqui seguem os dados de hoje:

 Average temperature     = 23.8°C
 Average humidity        = 64%
 Average dewpoint        = 16.4°C
 Average barometer       = 1015.9 hPa
 Average windspeed       = 8.2 km/h
 Average gustspeed       = 13.6 km/h
 Average direction       = 332° (NNW)
 Rainfall for day        = 0.9 mm
 Maximum rain per minute = 0.9 mm on day 09 at time 08:51
 Maximum temperature     = 33.7°C on day 09 at time 16:20
 Minimum temperature     = 20.0°C on day 09 at time 07:20
 Maximum humidity        = 79% on day 09 at time 22:37
 Minimum humidity        = 42% on day 09 at time 16:20
 Maximum pressure        = 1018.0 hPa on day 09 at time 22:20
 Minimum pressure        = 1014.1 hPa on day 09 at time 05:20
 Maximum windspeed       = 24.1 km/h on day 09 at time 17:50
 Maximum gust speed      = 35.2 km/h  from 293°(WNW) on day 09 at time 18:50
 Maximum heat index      = 35.4°C on day 09 at time 16:20

Actualmente:
20.6ºC
1017,8hpa
78%hr
Vento fraco Noroeste


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 23:04)

Tenho apenas 3 horas de sono, hoje fico por aqui. Até amanhã ou até logo, depende...  

Pode ser que esta noite acorde da mesma maneira acordei que hoje...


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2009 às 23:20)

Lightning disse:


> É bom que te enganes, eu ontem também pensava assim e olha no que deu.
> 
> Por aqui está tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.




Ontem ainda tinhamos o facto do GFS ter colocado precipitação para a madrugada por estes lados,como factor de esperança..Apesar de não vermos razões para tal.Hoje nem coloca precipitação..Mas nunca se sabe


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 23:23)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 18.5ºC

Máx - 28.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 43 km/h

Precipitação - 9.4 mm / rain rate máximo 66.6 mm/h.

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu muito nublado transitando ao longo do dia para céu pouco nublado.


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Por cá já com o céu quase limpo estão 24.3ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:20.1ºC
Máxima:37.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2009 às 23:46)

Boa noite!

Na Arroja - Odivelas, a precipitação acumulada foi de 5,0mm.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:
13,7ºC/22,9ºC.


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2009 às 00:40)

Curioso.O Windguru colocou mesmo em cima da hora 0,4 mm de precipitação para Oeiras,esta noite. Mas depois coloca 0% de nebulosidade


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Set 2009 às 00:46)

Olá, boa noite 

Já há muito tempo que não ouvia uma trovoada por Lisboa. Tenho uma dúvida, relativamente ao DEA do IM. O que aparece no mapa são as descargas núvem-solo, ou são as descargas de um modo geral?

Por aqui tempo calmo. Vento fraco

Temp= 23 ºC
HR= 62%
PA= 1018 hPa


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2009 às 00:52)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá, boa noite
> 
> Já há muito tempo que não ouvia uma trovoada por Lisboa. Tenho uma dúvida, relativamente ao DEA do IM. O que aparece no mapa são as descargas núvem-solo, ou são as descargas de um modo geral?
> 
> ...


Olá 
Tenho a ideia que apenas inclui as descargas nuvem-solo. Já ouvi em Oeiras numa manha por volta de 30 trovões,e no IM apenas assinalou 3 descargas,e nesse dia os relampagos eram todos entre nuvens.
Já houve mais vezes que se assistiu esse facto aqui,o IM apenas assinalar metade ou menos das descargas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 01:13)

Noite agradável, com subida da temperatura na última hora, ao mesmo tempo que a humidade relativa desce, portanto é uma vulgar subida da temperatura que nada traz por aqui, pelo menos por enquanto.

Agora 22,1 ºC e 64 %, vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2009 às 03:25)

Começam a formarem-se células no interior novamente...Esperança!


----------



## rijo (10 Set 2009 às 04:39)

*Trovoada da época acordou Grande Lisboa *

A violenta trovoada que se abateu na madrugada e na manhã de ontem sobre a Grande Lisboa não deixou dormir milhares de portugueses e até deitou abaixo o sistema de controlo da portagem da CREL, em Queluz. Mas, apesar do susto, este foi um fenómeno perfeitamente normal e próprio de Setembro, um mês de instabilidade e transição, esclareceu ontem o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

"A nebulosidade foi transportada de sul para norte do País por uma corrente de leste. E, em Lisboa, com a proximidade do mar e com as temperaturas altas durante a noite, encontrou as condições propícias para gerar uma trovoada. Foi uma noite tropical", explicou ao DN José da Costa Teso, meteorologista. Durante a noite, os termómetros na capital não desceram abaixo dos 20 graus.

O técnico do IM sublinhou que este é um fenómeno normal nesta época de instabilidade. E que, apesar de ter causado apreensão nas pessoas, dada a violência e o ruído, "até proporcionou um espectáculo fantástico, com relâmpagos que, normalmente, não se vêem com tanta nitidez à luz do dia".

Toda a zona da Grande Lisboa foi afectada, desde Almada, Setúbal, Vila Franca de Xira até à linha de Cascais, entre as 05.00 e as 09.00 da manhã. Nalgumas zonas, a trovoada foi acompanhada por aguaceiros fortes. "A quantidade de precipitação, em geral, não foi muito significativa, mas nalguns locais houve chuva forte" , acrescentou o meteorologista.

No entanto, a protecção civil não foi chamada a intervir em nenhuma situação, confirmou o DN junto de uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Lisboa.

A queda de um raio perto de Queluz provocou uma descarga que deitou abaixo o sistema de controlo de passagem na portagem da CREL. Ao DN, fonte da Brisa explicou que o incidente ocorreu antes das 09.00 e obrigou os funcionários da portagem a fazerem o registo da passagem de forma manual, atrasando um pouco a transposição da portagem.

A situação ainda se agravou mais por ser uma manhã de chuva e que marcou o regresso às aulas de muitos milhares de pessoas. O problema ficou resolvido uma hora depois. 

DN


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada inicio de manhã finalmente caiu um aguaceiro.
A Minima de hoje foi de 20.8ºC ( e já lá vão 3 Minimas tropicas seguidas).
Por agora estão 22.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã com misto de nuvens médias e altas, cirrus e alguns cumulus de pequena expressão, neblina e fumo.

TEmperatura agradável


----------



## F_R (10 Set 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia 

Quando saí de casa brilhava o sol com algumas nuvens e 18.8ºC de mínima

Aqui em Santarém está o céu completamente nublado niblado por nuvens altas


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 09:54)

Por aqui 17,7ºC, céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 11:45)

Aqui o céu está encoberto por uma mistura de nuvens e nevoeiro.
Condições actuais na Póvoa de Santa Iria:

Temperatura: 22ºC
Vento: fraco de norte/noroeste
Pressão atmosférica: 1019.4 mb
Estado do tempo: céu encoberto, por nuvens e nevoeiro


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Set 2009 às 12:55)

Boas,

por aqui está um céu quase encoberto, mas bem quentinho, como de costume. Vamos ver o que hoje ainda vai dar.
Ontem ainda prometeu, mas acabou por ficar quase em nada, no entanto ainda deu para tirar uma fotos "jeitosas". Serão "mammatus"? Digam a vossa opinião.


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Está a chover na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Apesar de serem só algumas pingas grossas.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Por Tomar

29.3 ºC (12:57) 
17.5 ºC (06:48) 

Ontem ainda rendeu 7mm de chuva


----------



## Henrique (10 Set 2009 às 13:30)

Angelstorm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui está um céu quase encoberto, mas bem quentinho, como de costume. Vamos ver o que hoje ainda vai dar.
> Ontem ainda prometeu, mas acabou por ficar quase em nada, no entanto ainda deu para tirar uma fotos "jeitosas". Serão "mammatus"? Digam a vossa opinião.



Que belas fotos! Bom registo.
São sim, mammatus, e bem nítidos até.


----------



## Madragoa (10 Set 2009 às 13:36)

Boa tarde,sigo por Lisboa

Temp actual 23.6c
Céu totalmente encoberto
Humidade 78%,(sempre a transpirar,parece que estou no Brasil...) 
Pressão atmosférica 1018 mb
Vento fraco de S/SO

Há 1 da tarde pingava...mas entretanto parou.vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva
No sat 24 ve-se alguma nebulosidade a N/NW,mas parece me que está se a dissipar...
Pode ser durante a tarde possa haver condições para formação de novas células !  



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2009 às 13:46)

Boas 

Noite bastante calma por aqui, com vento nulo e céu pouco nublado.

Não sei o que se passou há pouco, pois fiquei sem electricidade durante 5 minutos.  Alguém sabe dizer-me o que se passou?

Por agora céu pouco nublado, muito nublado para o lado de Lisboa. É uma questão de esperar pela tarde/noite/madrugada...


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2009 às 14:40)

Por aqui céu quase limpo,apenas com algumas nuvens altas. Vento praticamente inexistente e menos calor que nos ultimos dias.Dia muito agradável


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2009 às 15:29)

Boas tardes, por aqui Céu Parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, 28,4ºC, Vento fraco a moderado de SW e 1017hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Set 2009 às 15:56)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 18.7ºC e máxima de 28.7ºc até ao momento...
Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco.
26.6ºC, 52%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2009 às 16:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> *Céu pouco nublado.
> Vento fraco.
> 26.6ºC, 52%HR, 1019hpa.*



É exactamente isso... 

Vamos lá ver se aquela mancha nebulosa que se está a deslocar para cá traz alguma convecção a partir do final da tarde...


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 17:05)

Lightning disse:


> É exactamente isso...
> 
> Vamos lá ver se aquela mancha nebulosa que se está a deslocar para cá traz alguma convecção a partir do final da tarde...



Achas que essa nebulosidade chegará a Lisboa por volta de que horas?


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2009 às 17:09)

Muita confusão na atmosfera do nosso pequeno " Rectângulo "..vamos aguardar pela noite. Se não se dissiparem até lá o Algarve nas próximas horas pode ter alguma animação.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 17:16)

Extremos de hoje (atá agora):
16,3ºC/21,4ºC.
Vai chuviscando, mas até agora não acumulou nada.
Neste momento 19,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo mas não chove por agora.


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2009 às 17:21)

DRC disse:


> Achas que essa nebulosidade chegará a Lisboa por volta de que horas?



Tal como o criz0r disse e bem, se essa nebulosidade não se dissipar, o Algarve poderá ter alguma animação. Depois disso, se ainda sobrarem alguns restos  pode ser que chegue cá alguma coisa lá para a noite.

E não te esqueças que também pode acontecer formarem-se novas células já em território Nacional, mesmo durante a noite. É um bocado difícil de prever com exactidão nestas situações. 

Nada melhor do que aguardar. Durante a noite, não existe melhor altura para a formação de novas células depois da nortada cessar.


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 17:29)

Lightning disse:


> Nada melhor do que aguardar. Durante a noite, não existe melhor altura para a formação de novas células depois da nortada cessar.



Eu pensava que durante a noite não houvesse tanta probabilidade de formação de novas células, devido ás menores temperaturas, pensei que fossem necessário o calor para que se formassem.


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2009 às 17:33)

DRC disse:


> Eu pensava que durante a noite não houvesse tanta probabilidade de formação de novas células, devido ás menores temperaturas, pensei que fossem necessário o calor para que se formassem.



E também penso que é verdade, não existe tanta probabilidade, mas o que interessa é que ela está lá, a inimiga das trovoadas é a nortada, mas assim que ela começa a cessar mais, é vê-las a crescer e crescer tal como aconteceu ontem de madrugada. 

Para não fugir ao assunto deste tópico  por agora céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco (inferior a 20 km/h).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2009 às 17:37)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.4ºC, ovento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas  nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.7ºC

T.Minima: 20.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2009 às 18:04)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui 30ºC e muita humidade. 
No céu ainda resta alguma nebulosidade alta a N e a SE é visível um cb.

Demasiada monotonia no ar...


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2009 às 18:18)

Boa tarde parecem estar 2 celulas em desenvovimento a Oeste de Peniche


----------



## HotSpot (10 Set 2009 às 18:21)

Extremos de hoje:

*30.7 °C (15:36)*
*16.6 °C (05:39) *


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 18:43)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde parecem estar 2 celulas em desenvovimento a Oeste de Peniche



Era bom que por cá passassem...
Actualmente 18,6ºC, céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2009 às 19:17)

E este cb aqui ao largo não para de aumentar de dimensão .... Já se aproxima.


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 19:19)

thunderboy disse:


> E este cb aqui ao largo não para de aumentar de dimensão .... Já se aproxima.



Penso ser o mesmo que eu vejo a este/nordeste daqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
É de facto muito bonito e continua a aumentar de dimensão.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2009 às 19:27)

No inicio notava-se só uma estrutura mas sobressaíram-se 2 torres.

Aqui está a evolução.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Set 2009 às 19:29)

*boa tarde!*

Foi uma manhã marcada por muitas nuvens que a partir do início da tarde aparentavam uma densidade algo suspeita, mas pouco depois se dispersaram trazendo-nos um céu pouco nublado sobretudo por Altocumulus floccus e também Cirrus uncinus.

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos *27.4ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.
Por agora registo 23.2ºC e 50% de hr, há cerca de 1H30 estava nos *62%* (grande descida!!!)


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Set 2009 às 19:34)

Enfraquecem as esperanças de animação, por agora...
Existe uma formação para lá do Barreiro, mas creio estar em dissipação...
De momento, 24.2ºC, 50%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2009 às 19:39)

E continua...


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2009 às 19:41)

De facto a pequena Célula que se formou perto do Barreiro já está em dissipação, o Algarve com alguma sorte poderá beneficiar da instabilidade vinda do Norte de África isto se não se dissiparem também até lá chegar.


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2009 às 20:03)

Estou tramado com vocês  então a madrugada ainda nem começou e já estão todos a ficar sem esperanças? 

A qualquer momento pode rebentar algo novo...  A dissipação da célula do barreiro pode levar à formação de outra... :assobio:


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2009 às 20:05)

Esta aqui já se dissipa


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 20:24)

Lightning disse:


> Estou tramado com vocês  então a madrugada ainda nem começou e já estão todos a ficar sem esperanças?
> 
> A qualquer momento pode rebentar algo novo...  A dissipação da célula do barreiro pode levar à formação de outra... :assobio:



Bem, de facto as minhas esperanças de que aja algum aguaceiro/trovoada esta noite ou madrugada estão bem fracas.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 20:59)

17,3ºC, céu nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 74% são as condições actuais.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2009 às 21:39)

Que dizem sobre esta noite aqui?


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 21:46)

andres disse:


> Que dizem sobre esta noite aqui?



Posso enganar-me mas duvido muito que aja alguma coisa esta noite, mas bem veremos.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2009 às 21:57)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

19,4ºC/28,4ºC

rajada máxima:24,1km/h

Agora sigo com 22,0ºc e vento fraco...esta noite é difícil mas não é impossível!!acredito mais na madrugada de Sábado que nesta próxima madrugada...


----------



## Lousano (10 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia foi mais ameno que os anteriores.

O dia começou com céu muito nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade ao longo do dia.

A mínima foi de 16,6º e máxima de 30,1º.

Neste momento céu estrelado vento fraco/nulo e 20,0º.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Set 2009 às 22:20)

olá_

Extremos do dia:

Máximos: 27.4ºC / 85% hr

mínimos: 18.3ºC / 34% hr

Actualmente registam-se 20.1ºC e 75% hr.


----------



## tdda (10 Set 2009 às 22:48)

Average temperature     = 21.6°C
 Average humidity        = 76%
 Average dewpoint        = 17.0°C
 Average barometer       = 1018.6 hPa
 Average windspeed       = 7.6 km/h
Hoje há mais humidade e com este ventinho a noite está mais desagradável.
Dados de hoje:
 Average gustspeed       = 13.1 km/h
 Average direction       = 331° (NNW)
 Rainfall for day        = 0.0 mm
 Maximum rain per minute = 0.0 mm on day 10 at time 22:37
 Maximum temperature     = 28.7°C on day 10 at time 15:04
 Minimum temperature     = 17.4°C on day 10 at time 08:04
 Maximum humidity        = 90% on day 10 at time 08:04
 Minimum humidity        = 51% on day 10 at time 15:34
 Maximum pressure        = 1020.3 hPa on day 10 at time 12:04
 Minimum pressure        = 1017.4 hPa on day 10 at time 05:34
 Maximum windspeed       = 25.9 km/h on day 10 at time 19:04
 Maximum gust speed      = 33.3 km/h  from 00°( N ) on day 10 at time 19:04
 Maximum heat index      = 29.6°C on day 10 at time 15:04


----------



## Kispo (10 Set 2009 às 22:55)

Neste momento sigo com:
19.5ºC
82%hr
1019mb


----------



## F_R (10 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Boas

Estão 20.3ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:18.8ºC
Máxima:33ºC


----------



## Teles (10 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Boas neste momento a morrinhar por aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 23:47)

Extremos de hoje:

18,9 ºC / 29,1 ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 00:13)

Os extremos foram confirmados. A temperatura actual é de 17,8ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 00:16)

Também está a chuviscar, há nevoeiro, o céu está muito nublado e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2009 às 00:49)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 17.8ºC

Máx - 27.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 40 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu muito nublado transitando ao longo do dia para céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2009 às 01:01)

Bonito por do sol *Mário*


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2009 às 01:33)

já é a segunda noite consecutiva de Nevoeiro


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2009 às 03:29)

Com 13,3ºC Almada é às 02h a cidade mais fria do país. 

PS: Excelente foto Mário.


----------



## Madragoa (11 Set 2009 às 05:39)

Bom dia , sigo por Lisboa

Temp Actual 18.2c,(e tanbem a minima até agora...)
Humidade 83%
Vento fraco de O/SO
Pressão está nos 1015 mb

Ve se algumas células a (rebentar ),no sat 24 a Este(encostado a fronteira )...,e curiosamente até tenho uma pequena célula aqui por cima de Lisboa em deslocação de E/O,mas está a dissipar se...,uma madrugada muito calma.
Vamos aguardar...


Cumprimentos...


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2009 às 08:15)

Alerta amarelo para Évora e Setúbal devido a umas células que estão a atravessar os distritos.

Aqui mínima de 16,0ºC e neblina.


----------



## cardu (11 Set 2009 às 08:20)

a ver se chega alguma coisa por lisboa e arredores tb


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2009 às 08:21)

HotSpot disse:


> Alerta amarelo para Évora e Setúbal devido a umas células que estão a atravessar os distritos.
> 
> Aqui mínima de 16,0ºC e neblina.



Mas achas que hoje vai haver festa aqui?


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2009 às 08:37)

andres disse:


> Mas achas que hoje vai haver festa aqui?



Esta célula não vai chegar cá. Está em Setúbal/Ria do Sado. Quanto muito Palmela...


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 08:44)

Boas
A trovoada está em cima de Setúbal ouvi agora um que tremeu tudo foi 2 segundos depois do raio...


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2009 às 08:48)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> A trovoada está em cima de Setúbal ouvi agora um que tremeu tudo foi 2 segundos depois do raio...



Parece que a célula está a estender-se para norte  Já oiço trovões mas não consigo ver a célula devido à neblina.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 08:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece que a célula está a estender-se para norte  Já oiço trovões mas não consigo ver a célula devido à neblina.



A olho posso dizer que ela está a ir para NW muito lentamente está quase parada


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2009 às 08:56)

O ponto vermelho, eu por baixo da neblina. O Ponto verde o Miguel, por baixo da Célula. Sortudo...

Aqui está ela:


----------



## psm (11 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Pois o Miguel está com a barriga cheia

Bom dia!

Aqui estão cumulos e altoestratos, e a norte pode-se ver o Barrão da serra de Sintra (pequeno), quanto ao vento ele é fraco ou inexistente.


----------



## Lousano (11 Set 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia.

a mínima hoje foi de 16,8º.

Neste momento 19,0º, vento fraco de NW e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2009 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

Por aqui 4º Minima tropical seguida 20.2ºC.
Por agora estão 21.6ºC e está nevoeiro mas que já se está a querer dissipar.

Miguel disfruta bem dessa célula


----------



## vitamos (11 Set 2009 às 09:07)

Setúbal continua a ser uma terra de grandes eventos 

Por aqui um amanhecer parecido com o de ontem: cirrus, alguns cumulus, neblina que em alguns locais é nevoeiro até com alguma densidade e também algum fumo.


----------



## meteo (11 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Onde haveria de passar a célula? Setubal,pois claro! 
Aqui céu pouco nublado,com vento praticamente inexistente.Ainda está bastante fresquinho


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 09:18)

Apenas consigo tirar fotos a nuvem nada de mais a trovoada já se esfumou pois já não consigo ouvir nada! e nem uma gota vi cair aqui  mas valeu pela quantidade de trovoes principalmente um deles que foi mesmo em cheio na cidade até o chão tremeu e só aquele som do rasgar do raio que coisa mais lindaaaaaa com o trovão sem se prolongar apenas um estoiro brutalll


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Set 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 18.5ºC, seguindo agora com 20.7ºC.
Dia enevoado, especialmente a sul.
A leste, o Sol vai rompendo o nevoeiro, e daqui a nada este vai ceder.
1017hpa, 81%HR, vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (11 Set 2009 às 09:55)

Bom dia

Dia de muita neblina em Santarém

Mínima em Abrantes de 17.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2009 às 10:00)

Algumas imagens do dia de ontém :

Da Parte da Manhã em direção a N/NW:













Da Parte da Tarde em direção a Este:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 11:58)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 21,8 ºC.

Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## F_R (11 Set 2009 às 12:10)

Boas fotos 

A neblina já abandonou Santarém, brilhando agora o sol


----------



## thunderboy (11 Set 2009 às 12:18)

Bom dia
Por aqui também o sol já brilha, mas a temperatura situa-se apenas nos 25.5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 12:36)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 16,8ºC. Neste momento estão 20,9ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 67%.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Set 2009 às 13:15)

HotSpot disse:


> O ponto vermelho, eu por baixo da neblina. O Ponto verde o Miguel, por baixo da Célula. Sortudo...
> 
> Aqui está ela:



Boas

E eu o ponto amarelo, mas estava a dormir e como passou um pouco ao lado nem dei por ela, coisa rara.

já levantou o nevoeiro, estou agora com sol, vento fraco.

Abraços


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Set 2009 às 13:20)

Por aqui, ainda alguma neblina, e apenas agora estou a começar a ver os contornos dos edifícios de Lisboa...
Temperatura nos 24.4ºC, 63%HR, 1016hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 13:29)

Fotos desta manha em Setúbal já com a trovoada no mar...














Agora céu limpo e 23,2ºC com humidade alta...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2009 às 14:21)

Sigo com 29,1º e 42% de Humidade.
Uma questão para todos os membros do Fórum: Quais são as probabilidades de trovoadas hoje á noite aqui??


----------



## thunderboy (11 Set 2009 às 14:23)

Por enquanto céu limpo e 30.1ºC. Apenas os "rastos" dos aviões marcam o céu...


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2009 às 14:29)

Em Oeiras 24ºC 

Veremos o que nos trás a tarde por aqui


----------



## Lightning (11 Set 2009 às 14:44)

andres disse:


> Sigo com 29,1º e 42% de Humidade.
> Uma questão para todos os membros do Fórum: Quais são as probabilidades de trovoadas hoje á noite aqui??



A probabilidade de trovoadas hoje à noite aí = condições convectivas durante a tarde - nortada + um pouco de sorte. 

Multiplicando pelas imagens de satélite, o resultado final é:

Logo veremos...  

Por agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco aqui.


----------



## Lousano (11 Set 2009 às 14:47)

Neste momento 33,2º, vento moderado de NW e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Set 2009 às 15:48)

Aqui sigo com 32.8ºC e já se avista o 1º cumulo do dia.


----------



## cardu (11 Set 2009 às 17:02)

mais uma célula a caminho de setubal


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 17:11)

cardu disse:


> mais uma célula a caminho de setubal



Acho que vai passar um pouco mais a Sul  de Setúbal mas já estou a ver uma grande torre a Este dessa célula


----------



## cardu (11 Set 2009 às 17:21)

miguel disse:


> Acho que vai passar um pouco mais a Sul  de Setúbal mas já estou a ver uma grande torre a Este dessa célula



ok... ainda bem que para vila franca não vem pk tenho de trovoadas....

qt ao tempo aqui em vfxira está muito quente.... abafado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2009 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está pouco nublado, de referir que para o interior estão grandes torres.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.4ºC

T.Minima: 20.2ºC


----------



## trepkos (11 Set 2009 às 17:36)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui neste momento estão 30.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está pouco nublado, de referir que para o interior estão grandes torres.
> 
> ...



Estão aqui nesta zona e ainda não fez nada, só fizeram para a zona raiana.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 17:44)

Tenho a web cam online  virada para Este

24,3ºc e vento fraco...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2009 às 17:46)

Mas acham que passa aqui?


----------



## thunderboy (11 Set 2009 às 17:47)

Para quem quer fotografar células ao longe este é o sitio ideal mas esse não é o meu objectivo
A pouca nebulosidade alta que se formou acabou por se dissipar.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Set 2009 às 18:43)

Céu praticamente limpo, com alguma nebulosidade distante a leste...
Temperatura nos 23.9ºC, 64%HR, 1014hpa.
Vento fraco.
Máxima de 26.3ºC


----------



## Teles (11 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Uma célula que foi crescendo a NE desculpem a má qualidade tive de fazer muito zoom.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2009 às 19:34)

Boas tardes, por aqui Céu pouco nublado apesar de conseguir vislumbrar alguma nebulosidade lá para os lados do Barreiro, 23,7ºC e Vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Madragoa (11 Set 2009 às 20:37)

Boa noite,,e desde já bom fim de semana 

Sigo por Lisboa ...

Temp Actual 20,4c
Céu limpo 
Vento fraco de O/SO
Humidade nos 66%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 mb

Bélas fotos amigo teles,(porque são de convecção...,se fosse de um incendio não tinha nada de bélo),...parece um incendio gigantesco,(ainda bem que não é cláro !!) principalmente a terceira foto

E fica tanbem o meu obrigado,e os parabens aos restantes amigos (users),que nestes dias de instabilidade,nos brindaram com bélas fotos e videos e reports,das variadas situações de ocorridas,parabens ao forum 

Aqui tirando a manha,passou se o dia com o céu praticamente pouco nublado/limpo


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 20:38)

Boa noite.

Como é habitual, à vinda para casa é inevitável reparar nos termómetros dos carros que passam, conseguindo-se avistar com facilidade do passeio.


Desta forma, há pouco vi, cerca das 20:20h:

22,0 num Astra
21 numa Renault Kangoo
23,0 num Corsa
21,5 noutro Corsa
21 num Clio
21,0 noutro Corsa
20,5 noutro Corsa


Imediatamente quando cheguei a casa, tinha 20,5 ºC na estação e 74 % de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2009 às 21:20)

esperanças para esta noite aqui há?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Extremos de hoje:

18,3 ºC / 29,1 ºC

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado e neblina matinal.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2009 às 23:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.9ºC

Máx - 26.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 45 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu muito nublado transitando ao longo do dia para céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Set 2009 às 23:53)

*boa noite...*

_De fim-de-semana por Coimbra!_

Esta tarde desde as 16h marcada por uma perseguição a uma célula em desenvolvimento a Nordeste, observada desde a zona de Santarém pela A1, levou-me a um desvio pela A23, pois esta parecia estar sobre a zona de Tomar.
Parecia ter algum potencial, mas à medida que me aproximava foi perdendo vigor, mas ao seu lado esquerdo surgiu outra mais poderosa que me chamou a atenção sobretudo pela sua beleza.
Agora mais próximo em Tomar, percebi que estaria possivelmente sobre Ferreira do Zêzere; paralelamente consegui segui-la pelo acesso que liga Tomar a Condeixa e só quando passei perto de Ansião (cerca das 18H30), é que começou a perder volume e a dissipar-se. 
Apesar do que aqui deixo não apresentar a qualidade que desejava, foi o que a webcam do portátil permitiu fazer!  

Próximo de Tomar





Já em fase de dissipação manteve o seu encanto...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Set 2009 às 00:28)

_(por Coimbra)
_
A iluminação nocturna não permite grande visibilidade mas o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens que aparentam ser Fractus. 
Sinto na pele a sensação de estarem talvez uns 18ºC  e vento quase nulo vindo de Oeste.


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 00:43)

Boa reportagem, amigo joseoliveira.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2009 às 01:27)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de ONO, com bastante humidade.

Agora 18,8 ºC e 83 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## cardu (12 Set 2009 às 02:05)

só tenho uma coisa a dizer..... quem está a trabalhar no instituto de meteorologia de portugal só pode ser pessoal com cunhas pk na verdade nao percebem patavina do assunto pois quem prevê trovoadas no centro e sul de Portugal continental e depois acontece o q toda a gente vê só pode ser incompetência de quem trabalha nesse mesmo local.....

felizmente que existe o weather.com e outros serviços similares


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 02:38)

cardu disse:


> só tenho uma coisa a dizer..... quem está a trabalhar no instituto de meteorologia de portugal só pode ser pessoal com cunhas pk na verdade nao percebem patavina do assunto pois quem prevê trovoadas no centro e sul de Portugal continental e depois acontece o q toda a gente vê só pode ser incompetência de quem trabalha nesse mesmo local.....
> 
> felizmente que existe o weather.com e outros serviços similares



O que lá estava escrito era: ..*com condições
favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial
durante a tarde...* Condições favoráveis,logo não quer dizer que haja.


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 03:28)

cardu disse:


> só tenho uma coisa a dizer..... quem está a trabalhar no instituto de meteorologia de portugal só pode ser pessoal com cunhas pk na verdade nao percebem patavina do assunto pois quem prevê trovoadas no centro e sul de Portugal continental e depois acontece o q toda a gente vê só pode ser incompetência de quem trabalha nesse mesmo local.....
> 
> felizmente que existe o weather.com e outros serviços similares



Fantástico!
Então expulse-se os profissionais, e vai para lá tu fazer previsões, para depois te insultarmos com todos os motivos ok? 

---------

Ao que realmente interessa..
Está confusa a situação no mar ao largo, mas vai-se formando qualquer coisa..
E parece que até com descargas.. Avança muito lentamente para ESE.. Parece! Está difícil entender.. 
Parece ir entrar por Coimbra, Leiria, ou talvez até mais a Sul..
Lisboa estará no limiar..
Mas nem dá bem para entender como chegará a terra toda aquela formação! 

Esperar para ver, ou melhor, esperar acordar com trovões!


----------



## Maeglin (12 Set 2009 às 03:29)

Boas , ainda não tinha tido tempo.
Uma colega da minha mulher enviou esta foto. Não sei quem é o autor , mas não deixa de ser uma boa foto, é do dia 9 claro


----------



## psm (12 Set 2009 às 06:45)

Quem não percebe nada de meteorologia, e critica é algo que é sem comentários, e estou com o Rozzo que vá para lá e faça as previsões, ou então faça um abaixo assinado à tutela do IM!


Situação devereras complexa esta que estamos a ter ao largo do litoral entre Aveiro e o Cabo da roca e ainda por cima em aguas frias(grande parte da energia vem das aguas mais quentes que estão mais a NO e a O, mas que de facto é complexo!


----------



## cardu (12 Set 2009 às 07:27)

peço desculpa pelo que disse ontem do IM

Não estava bem do juízo


----------



## Madragoa (12 Set 2009 às 07:51)

Bom dia...

Sigo pela baixa 

Temp actual 17.8c
Vento fraco de O/NO
Humidade nos 78%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 mb
O céu...apresenta se nublado,principalmente a NW/O por nuvens altas
E a noite esteve mais fresca,tenho o telhado todo molhado

Bom timelapse amigo joseoliveira,parabens muito fixe...



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2009 às 09:12)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 19.0ºC.
Por agora estão 20.1ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## Lightning (12 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Aproxima-se algo... O sol já foi dar uma volta, o céu está a escurecer... 

A mancha nebulosa que está no litoral Norte parece que está a vir para aqui. Vamos ver no que resulta. Isto está com ar de trovoada...


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia por aqui céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 18 graus e caiu uns bons aguaceiros


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 10:15)

Neste momento a festa faz-se no mar, ao largo do litoral centro. Esperemos que se aproxime da costa.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Set 2009 às 10:26)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, já tendo caído um ou outro pingo mais mal disposto, mas que nem dá para molhar a estrada, quanto mais ser registado no penico...
Mínima de 17.6ºC, temperatura actual de 20.6ºC, 79%HR, 1015hpa.
Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2009 às 11:05)

Bons dias pessoal, por aqui observo aquela famosa neblina própria que costuma anteceder as trovoadas e o Céu encontra-se com relativa nebulosidade.

Temp. - 20,6ºC 
1015 hpa
Vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Lightning (12 Set 2009 às 11:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Céu muito nublado, já tendo caído um ou outro pingo mais mal disposto, mas que nem dá para molhar a estrada, quanto mais ser registado no penico...



Exacto! Mal deu para molhar a estrada mas bastou para me molhar a mim...  



criz0r disse:


> Bons dias pessoal, por aqui observo aquela famosa neblina própria que costuma anteceder as trovoadas e o Céu encontra-se com relativa nebulosidade.



Porque dizes que essa neblina que estás a observar antecede as trovoadas? Eu aqui também a vejo mas...


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2009 às 11:36)

Disse isso porque regra geral sempre que ocorre trovoada antes vem sempre uma neblina ténue, já no interior sempre que lá vou passar férias e vejo esta neblina a trovoada quase nunca falha.
Claro está que também temos as habituais neblinas e nevoeiros matinais  .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2009 às 11:57)

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, estou para ver que ainda não é hoje.


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 11:59)

Bem, isto aqui está fraco, apenas alguma nebulosidade passageira que vai deixando alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Parece que a trovoada que havia sobre o mar não quer nada connosco, melhores oportunidades virão.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Set 2009 às 12:12)

*bom dia ou boa tarde!* 

_(por Coimbra)_

Aqui o céu apresenta-se com muitas nuvens porém com algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste. Devem estar talvez uns 25ºC. 

Observando o tipo de nuvens como Atocumulus floccus e Cumulus mediocris, noto que a tendência para a instabilidade é latente e tal como já verificado ao largo da região alguma coisa poderá surgir de interessante, assim o espero...


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Set 2009 às 12:38)

Por aqui o tempo segue abafado, muito nublado e mantém-se o nevoeiro para a outra banda... Ainda não vi Lisboa hoje...
Temperatura nos 24.7ºC, 63%HR.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 12:53)

Bom dia/tarde
Por aqui já se dissipa a nebulosidade deixando entrar bastante sol.
Sigo com 27.2ºC e alguma esperança...


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2009 às 13:02)

Começa a entrar bastante nebulosidade por Lisboa que já consigo avistar da minha casa, 24,2ºC, vento fraco e um tempo muito abafado.


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 13:06)

criz0r disse:


> Começa a entrar bastante nebulosidade por Lisboa que já consigo avistar da minha casa, 24,2ºC, vento fraco e um tempo muito abafado.



São nuvens de que tipo, cumulus?


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 13:39)

Curioso, o GFS colocava mesmo aquela mancha estática de chuva no mar, quase sem se mexer, e pela previsão que vi ontem, ficava ali parada até à madrugada de Domingo, para depois morrer, sem afectar de jeito terra..
Até agora confirma-se! 

É mesmo curioso, embora frustrante, o mecanismo que gera ali aquela zona de instabilidade estática, com células a nascer e morrer sempre na mesma área..

E pouco ou nada calha a terra..


Já o ECMWF por exemplo acaba por mais tarde colocá-la quase estática sobre Lisboa, o que seria fantástico, várias horas de animação!!
Mas... Para já parece estar errado, e estar o GFS a ganhar, pois o ECMWF não a coloca a esta hora onde está.. Mas mais a Sul..

O meu palpite é que morre mesmo ainda sobre o mar, ou dá ainda alguma animação pela zona de Leiria.. Coimbra.. Ou então mesmo aqui.. Ups, que não tinha visto a RUN das 06 do GFS! Bom.. Já não digo nada! 
Veremos!


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2009 às 14:18)

Eu penso que vai haver ainda trovoadas esta tarde a entrar um pouco a norte de Lisboa com direcção a SE  para a madrugada também promete alguma animação talvez mais para o final da madrugada 

Tive uma mínima de 18,1ºC e agora tenho céu encoberto e 22,5ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2009 às 14:19)

Rozzo parece que estás a relatar um jogo


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 14:23)

miguel disse:


> Eu penso que vai haver ainda trovoadas esta tarde a entrar um pouco a norte de Lisboa com direcção a SE  para a madrugada também promete alguma animação talvez mais para o final da madrugada
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 18,1ºC e agora tenho céu encoberto e 22,5ºC com vento fraco



Partilho da tua opinião, julgo que vai entrar um pouco a norte da capital, seguindo para sudeste, podendo ainda dar alguma coisa a Lisboa mas só lá mais para á tarde.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 14:32)

Se calhar o mais provável ainda é nem entrar e esfumar-se à frente dos nossos olhos...


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Parece-me que já está a entrar em Portugal Continental, na zona do distrito de Lisboa


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2009 às 14:44)

No cais do sodré já choveu, embora o pluvio não tenha registado nada. Portanto, menos de 1 mm.


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 14:47)

Já viram na animação satélite que parece mesmo um centro depressionário a entrar a Norte de LX? parece que roda, até há ali um "vazio" no meio, e está alinhado numa "espiral" que começa ali na zona de Tomar?
Muito curiosa a imagem!

Faz-me lembrar 29 Jan 2006 a imagem! 
Só a temperatura uns "ligeiros grauzinhos" acima!


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 14:58)

miguel disse:


> Eu penso que vai haver ainda trovoadas esta tarde a entrar um pouco a norte de Lisboa com direcção a SE  para a madrugada também promete alguma animação talvez mais para o final da madrugada
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 18,1ºC e agora tenho céu encoberto e 22,5ºC com vento fraco



Vou agora um pouco para Norte de Lisboa,perto de Mafra. Vamos ver se passa alguma coisa.


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 15:05)

Olhando para o Windguru que tem acertado até bastantes vezes nestes dias de possíveis trovoadas, coloca alguma precipitação para o fim da tarde em Carcavelos/Guincho.0,3 mm. ENquanto que para o outro lado do Tejo,por exemplo Barreiro apenas coloca precipitação na madrugada.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2009 às 15:15)

meteo disse:


> Olhando para o Windguru que tem acertado até bastantes vezes nestes dias de possíveis trovoadas, coloca alguma precipitação para o fim da tarde em Carcavelos/Guincho.0,3 mm. ENquanto que para o outro lado do Tejo,por exemplo Barreiro apenas coloca precipitação na madrugada.



As previsões que vês do Windguru, é GFS mas uma run atrasada. 

Podes ver aqui mais actualizadas e detalhadas:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/modelos-gfs-meteopt-com-beta-3398.html


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 15:18)

Modelos à parte, agora é olho, radar e satélite, Nowcasting! 

Os aguaceiros já estão em terra, e já vejo um mesmo a Norte daqui, deve é ser fraco, ainda por cima as nuvens têm base relativamente alta..


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 15:18)

Á alguns minutos atrás passou uma nuvem na Póvoa de Santa Iria, que julgo ter provocado algum aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 15:21)

HotSpot disse:


> As previsões que vês do Windguru, é GFS mas uma run atrasada.



Pois,já tinha reparado nisso.Mas sempre que vou lá,está sempre muito perto do que depois acontece.  Por exemplo naquele dia de trovoadas em Setubal e Lisboa,não viamos razões para tal acontecer nessa madrugada/ manha e lá tinha o Windguru precipitação para essas horas. Se calhar é sorte,mas até não tem tado mal de todo


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 15:23)

rozzo disse:


> Modelos à parte, agora é olho, radar e satélite, Nowcasting!
> 
> Os aguaceiros já estão em terra, e já vejo um mesmo a Norte daqui, deve é ser fraco, ainda por cima as nuvens têm base relativamente alta..



Vou agora para um sitio perto de Mafra,de nome Mata grande.. VOu levar a máquina.Nunca se sabe


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 15:26)

meteo disse:


> Vou agora para um sitio perto de Mafra,de nome Mata grande.. VOu levar a máquina.Nunca se sabe



Leva a máquina, não te esqueças dela, nem que seja só para fotografar as formações das nuvens.


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 15:32)

Obrigado HotSpot,não sabia dessa tabela 
Até logo


----------



## cardu (12 Set 2009 às 15:42)

o distrito de lisboa não devia de estar ja em alerta amarelo devido à chuva e trovoadas que aí vem???


----------



## ct5iul (12 Set 2009 às 15:44)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 26.8ºC 15:40
Pressão: 1015.4Hpa 15:40
Intensidade do Vento: 2.1 km/h 15:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 26.8ºC 15:40
Humidade Relativa:64% 15:40
Precipitação na Ultima Hora: 0.3 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 MODERADO 15:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento esta a choviscar

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 15:44)

cardu disse:


> o distrito de lisboa não devia de estar ja em alerta amarelo devido à chuva e trovoadas que aí vem???



O mais certo é nem vir nada, pelo menos até agora apenas têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros muito localizados e com fraca intensidade, penso que se for necessário o Instituto de meteorologia activa os alertas mas isso é algo que lhes compete a eles e não a nós aqui do fórum, por isso põe-lhes as eles a questão.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2009 às 15:45)

cardu disse:


> o distrito de lisboa não devia de estar ja em alerta amarelo devido à chuva e trovoadas que aí vem???



Nop, quanto muito uns aguaceiros fracos. Trovoada, vai ser difícil.


----------



## cardu (12 Set 2009 às 15:45)

aqui em vfxira as nuvens já começam a aparecer


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2009 às 15:46)

Chove novamente no Cais do Sodré.


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2009 às 15:47)

é impressão minha ou finalmente vou levar com as trovoadas em cima (zona Cartaxo/Santarém) ??
pelo que vejo no satélite elas vem mesmo para aqui.


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Pois, atenção que volto a lembrar que estas nuvens têm base pouco baixa, ou seja, boa parte da precipitação que delas sai acaba por se evaporar pelo caminho até cá abaixo..
Logo as imagens de radar vão exagerar a precipitação..
E será certamente mais do tipo "Muita parra e pouca uva"..
Para já está longe de mais do que uns meros aguaceiros fracos ou moderados e possibilidade de trovoadas muito dispersas.. Ou seja, nada que até ao momento justifique alertas..
Claro que pode mudar e durante a tarde pelo menos localmente haver algum desenvolvimento.. Mas até ver nada de mais..


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 15:51)

squidward disse:


> é impressão minha ou finalmente vou levar com as trovoadas em cima (zona Cartaxo/Santarém) ??
> pelo que vejo no satélite elas vem mesmo para aqui.



Não me parece que sejam trovoadas, visto já á um bocado que essas nuvens não estão a produzir descargas, quanto muito algum aguaceiro fraco/moderado. Isto na minha opinião.


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2009 às 15:54)

DRC disse:


> Não me parece que sejam trovoadas, visto já á um bocado que essas nuvens não estão a produzir descargas, quanto muito algum aguaceiro fraco/moderado. Isto na minha opinião.



mesmo que seja só um aguaceiro ja não é mau, visto que aqui já não "pinga" desde o dia 1 de Agosto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 17:06)

Vai entrar nos próximos minutos em força! Os felizardos são todos aqueles que se situarem entre o Norte de Lisboa e Sul de Aveiro!


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 17:10)

Ponho muitas dúvidas em relação a isso.
Só acredito no que vejo...
26.1ºC
Céu a limpar...


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2009 às 17:13)

Pode ser que cá chegue ao cantinho de Almada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 17:15)

thunderboy disse:


> Ponho muitas dúvidas em relação a isso.
> Só acredito no que vejo...
> 26.1ºC
> Céu a limpar...



Nestas situações a efemeridade é regra... Podes até nem ver nada e a poucos km´s de ti haver uma grande festa, para já e recorrendo ao nowcasting será essa a zona com maiores probabilidades de ver festa! Já o IM parece não achar pois os alertas lançados visam apenas o interior...

Quanto à linha de instabilidade a entrar a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro parece-me até bem organizada! Veremos se aguenta!






Imagem das 15 horas!!!?


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2009 às 17:16)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas que deu para molhar a estrada e os carros


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 17:21)

E continua com muito potencial, parece que se reactivou consistentemente!


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 17:22)

A linha sobre o mar em frente ao litoral Centro mal se mexeu..
Desde as 3h da madrugada, a zona onde estão as células activas, se tiver andado 150km para SE é muito!
É ver na imagem de radar onde estão os laranjas agora e onde estavam às 3h da manhã! Uma pasmaceira!
Está praticamente estática e assim deve continuar.. Estar mesmo sobre terra só daqui a umas horas, e se não morrer antes..
O que vai vindo para terra são para já apenas restos inofensivos..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 17:32)

A questão está mesmo aí... Veremos se aguenta a actividade até chegar a terra!
Actividade parece ter e parece-me que se intensificou um pouco.






Isto é o que dá termos a AA tão a Norte, está a bloquear o seu "deslocamento natural" para E!


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2009 às 18:06)

A norte de mim estão nuvens interessantes, mas o bolo grande vai todo entrar mais a norte


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 18:08)

Será que chega aqui alguma coisa?


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 18:10)

Realmente a coisa já começa a dar sinais de estar viva...




Let's wait to see...


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2009 às 18:12)

O vitamos reporta neblina e trovoada na Nazaré


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2009 às 18:15)

andres disse:


> Será que chega aqui alguma coisa?



As nuvens que passaram em sintra devem passar por aí, mas é pouco comparativamente ao que se passa mais a norte. 
Segue o satélite, percebes melhor do que estares a perguntar: http://sat24.com/sp


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 18:19)

Está a passar um aguaceiro a sudoeste da Póvoa de Santa Iria, conseguindo visualizar-se uma pequena "cortina" de chuva. A animação está a passar mais a norte, nos distritos de Leiria e Coimbra.

Acham que aqui o pessoal de Lisboa (e arredores) ainda vamos ter sorte?


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Set 2009 às 18:23)

_olá boa tarde_ 

Até há poucas horas atrás, o céu estava praticamente limpo até que, tal como indica a imagem de satélite anteriormente colocada, a mancha nebulosa vinda do Atlântico surge por terras conimbricenses.
Cirrostratus fibratus e Altocumulus floccus são as formas mais notadas; o vento apresenta-se vindo de Oeste e penso estarem cerca de uns 25ºC.

Se existe alguma possibilidade da actividade que aparenta (ainda no mar) chegar a terra, tudo pode acontecer mas pelo que observo até agora, tenho as minhas dúvidas!


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 18:25)

joseoliveira disse:


> _olá boa tarde_
> 
> Até há poucas horas atrás, o céu estava praticamente limpo até que, tal como indica a imagem de satélite anteriormente colocada, a mancha nebulosa vinda do Atlântico surge por terras conimbricenses.
> Cirrostratus fibratus e Altocumulus floccus são as formas mais notadas; o vento apresenta-se vindo de Oeste e penso estarem cerca de uns 25ºC.
> ...



Aparentemente já atingiu "terra firme", há até já registos de trovoada na Nazaré.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Set 2009 às 18:27)

De volta a Almada a viagem não trouxe surpresas de maior. Apenas bastante nebulosidade na zona entre Ourique e Grândola ao princípio da tarde.

Em Almada o céum está muito nublado para Norte e Oeste, e pouco nublado a sul. A temperatura agora é de 27ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 18:28)

Até os aviões a passar me levam à janela
24.8ºC e em quedo algo acentuada.


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 18:28)

Pessoal da margem sul, por acaso não chove por aí ( Montijo?, Moita do Ribatejo?) vejo um aguaceiro que aparenta deslocar-se para sul e se encontra agora (penso eu) sobre o rio Tejo.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 18:29)

DRC disse:


> Pessoal da margem sul, por acaso não chove por aí ( Montijo?, Moita do Ribatejo?) vejo um aguaceiro que aparenta deslocar-se para sul e se encontra agora (penso eu) sobre o rio Tejo.



Por enquanto nada


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2009 às 18:44)

Caíram uns pingos inofensivos...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 18:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Caíram uns pingos inofensivos...



Sim aqui tambem está a pingar


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 18:49)

Eu estou mais a norte e nem 1 pingo. Maldita serra... Bloqueia tudo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 19:23)

Tal como me parecia a actividade estava em aumento, pena que os dados de RADAR sejam tão desfazados!

E avaliar pelo satélite a mesma zona continua a borbulhar quase estática como o Rozzo referiu!


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 19:25)

O céu começa a ganhar aspecto ameaçador mas nem sinal de nada...


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 19:29)

É preciso ter mesmo azar, as células mesmo na direcção de Lisboa e agora vão para Leiria/Coimbra.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2009 às 19:32)

Ainda a festa não começou já vocês estão todos a chorar, tenham calma. Deixem a nortada acalmar que vão ver o que é bom 

Estou com 19.8ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Lightning (12 Set 2009 às 19:34)

DRC disse:


> Acham que aqui o pessoal de Lisboa (e arredores) ainda vamos ter sorte?



Sim, DRC. 

Segundo o GFS a mancha nebulosa cheia de actividade deve de atingir Lisboa e arredores (aqui também) em cheio, por volta das 2 da manhã. Vejam o GFS, e comparem a mancha de precipitação às 20 horas e às 02 horas (6 e 12 horas de modelo, respectivamente).

O CAPE/LI também se mostra favorável a essa hora. Agora é esperar...

E, já agora, para quê os alertas do IM para o Interior de Portugal se não se vai passar nada?...


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 19:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda a festa não começou já vocês estão todos a chorar, tenham calma. Deixem a nortada acalmar que vão ver o que é bom
> 
> Estou com 19.8ºC e vento moderado.



Oh Mário mas quase nem está Nortada, isto hoje não é o clássico do "escudo" matar células do interior..
São células formadas no mar, a terra é que as mata desta vez! 

Quanto à parte de estar já a chorar, sim dou-te razão, ainda é cedo, e aquilo ainda está ali para demorar a saír do sítio, e embora pareça entrar por Leiria, pode ser apenas ilusão..
Resta esperar e vigiar!


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Set 2009 às 19:45)

De facto a tarde não trouxe novidades na margem sul do Tejo. De manhã segundo uma vizinha, chuviscou, mas nada de especial.

Para já estão 21.6ºC e 47% de Humidade, segundo a estação de Almada.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 19:46)

O site espanhol preve chuva intensa para as zonas de lisboa setubal:


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 19:50)

Há que manter esperança
23.5ºC
Às vezes começo a achar que andam a passar aviões a mais...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2009 às 19:51)

rozzo disse:


> Oh Mário mas quase nem está Nortada, isto hoje não é o clássico do "escudo" matar células do interior..
> São células formadas no mar, a terra é que as mata desta vez!
> 
> Quanto à parte de estar já a chorar, sim dou-te razão, ainda é cedo, e aquilo ainda está ali para demorar a saír do sítio, e embora pareça entrar por Leiria, pode ser apenas ilusão..
> Resta esperar e vigiar!



Epá, aí pode não estar nortada, mas aqui está não te esqueças dos níveis altos da atmosfera (ao qual o meu telhado pertence) eu aqui já tive 47 km/h.

Hoje fui a Lisboa e à medida que vinha a chegar a Queluz as nuvens iam ficando cada vez mais "fracas" a temperatura mais baixa e o vento cada vez mais intenso. Estou com 19.8ºC, o vento está a querer já rodar para Este  a temperatura deverá começar a subir em breve


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 19:52)

Choveu agora na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Durante alguns minutos caíram algumas pingas grossa e levantou-se um forte vento de Norte que assim que acalmou a chuva também acalmou.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 19:54)

andres disse:


> O site espanhol preve chuva intensa para as zonas de lisboa setubal:



Lamento desapontar mas a mancha de maior precipitação corresponde à zona de Leiria.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 19:56)

thunderboy disse:


> Lamento desapontar mas a mancha de maior precipitação corresponde à zona de Leiria.



Sim mas tambem corresponde a de setubal certo?


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 20:00)

Sim mas provavelmente já só corresponde à faixa de azul menos claro ou o um pouco mais escuro.


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 20:01)

thunderboy disse:


> Lamento desapontar mas a mancha de maior precipitação corresponde à zona de Leiria.



Esses mapas são de que site?
Alguém pode dar o link?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2009 às 20:05)

DRC disse:


> Esses mapas são de que site?
> Alguém pode dar o link?



http://www.eltiempo.es/lluvia/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 20:06)

Onde borbulham até estala!


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Vamos então ver o que a noite nos reserva... Como vou trabalhar à noite, dá para seguir a evolução em Lisboa...
Por enquanto, nada de chuva, mas a NO, tudo bem carregado...
22ºC, 71%, após máxima de 27.4ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 20:10)

andres disse:


> Sim mas tambem corresponde a de setubal certo?



Foi feito um bocado à pressa mas acho que da para explicar  mais ou menos a situação.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 20:10)

O site da moite preve chuva para esta madrugada:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 20:12)

Tentativa de esclarecimento de dúvidas! 






Desculpem a falta de jeito!


----------



## trepkos (12 Set 2009 às 20:14)

thunderboy disse:


> Foi feito um bocado à pressa mas acho que da para explicar  mais ou menos a situação.



Isso bem visto ainda chega a Montemor e Évora, vamos esperar que tudo se mantenha assim ou que 'vire' mais para sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2009 às 20:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tentativa de esclarecimento de dúvidas!



O site o que afirma é que é entre as 2h e as 8h que irá chover em Lisboa em Setúbal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Mapas que não nos excluem!

Haja esperança para Lx by Foreca!

*4 da manhã:*







*7 da manhã:*






*10 da manhã:*


----------



## Lightning (12 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Vocês estão apenas concentrados naquela célula grande que está ainda no mar...

Não estão a considerar que podem nascer mais células ao lado daquela ou mesmo atrás daquela, que ainda pode acontecer muita coisa esta noite, tanto pode não haver nada, como podemos ter muita festa para quase todos. 

Ah, e quanto aos sites, não se orientem muito por eles, pois que eu saiba nem o GFS foi capaz de prever o que se passou na madrugada e manhã do dia 9...


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Na viagem até MataGrande,depois de Loures apanhei chuva moderada,e nuvens bastante escuras por volta das 4/4e30. Já na MataGrande,mais 5 minutos de chuva moderada.Apesar de o céu prometer,não trovejou. Á noite coloco aqui umas fotos.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 20:51)

Posso ter visto mal mas penso que avistei um flash...


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 20:54)

thunderboy disse:


> Posso ter visto mal mas penso que avistei um flash...



Em que direcção?


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 20:56)

NNO mais ou menos , mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Set 2009 às 21:10)

Céu pouco nublado em Almada. 21.1ºC e 48%


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2009 às 21:25)

por aqui já pingou um pouco (pingas grossas), mas a celula ainda está longe (está-se a guardar mais uma vez para horas indecentes )


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2009 às 21:49)

Chove intensamente em Sintra! Trovoada não se sente!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 21:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chove intensamente em Sintra! Trovoada não se sente!



Olha quando souberes mais novidades diz!
Mas olha como sabes?


----------



## DRC (12 Set 2009 às 21:56)

Formou-se uma pequena célula ao lado da maior.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2009 às 21:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chove intensamente em Sintra! Trovoada não se sente!



Está a começar também a chover em Linda-a-Velha, mas ainda muito fraco


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 21:59)

Por aqui chove ainda fraco.


----------



## bewild (12 Set 2009 às 22:01)

Muito boa noite!! 
Antes de mais peço desculpa pelo tempo que estive ausente mas já à muito tempo que não postava nada pelo forúm no entanto tenho sempre vindo aqui espreitar o que se passa neste canto. 



Aproveito desde já para colocar uma questão, o pessoal que tem andado mais atento às cartas pode me dizer quais as probabilidades de termos umas trovoadas no dia de hoje?

Abraços,
be WILD


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2009 às 22:01)

Ao pessoal mais "sabio" daqui do Forum, esclareçam-me uma dúvida que me persiste há algum tempo. 
No mapa das DEA no site do IM, aparece numa legenda mais detalhada da descarga em questão como por exemplo as coordenadas, mas aparece lá um valor que ainda não percebi o que é realmente...apenas suponho que talvez seja a "intensidade" da mesma.

aqui fica uma imagem de uma descarga positiva detectada com um valor de 55.1


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Set 2009 às 22:05)

Despeço-me para já, por enquanto ainda sem chuva...
Pode ser que venha a caminho...
21.2ºC, 74%HR.


----------



## trepkos (12 Set 2009 às 22:13)

Daqui a pouco vou mirar os lados de Lisboa, se houver 'festa' consigo ver as luzes daqui.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2009 às 22:16)

Apareceu uma pequena célula um pouco mais a sul do complexo


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2009 às 22:33)

Já vejo clarões para norte.

Estou com 19.1ºC e vento fraco vindo de noroeste.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Set 2009 às 22:35)

Em Almada não chove.

20.7ºC e a humidade subiu.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2009 às 22:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já vejo clarões para norte.
> 
> Estou com 19.1ºC e vento fraco vindo de noroeste.



Achas que isso chega cá?


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Desisto...
A serra é forte demais. Não vale a pena...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2009 às 22:40)

andres disse:


> Achas que isso chega cá?



É uma questão de sorte, na meteorologia nada é certo nem errado, é tudo uma questão probablidades 

Neste caso a problablidade do que eu estou a ver (ou originar-se novas células) chegar cá é elevada.


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2009 às 22:53)

avisto clarões a Oeste para os lados do Montejunto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2009 às 23:10)

Há minutos, na Ponte Vasco da Gama, avistei um clarão a NO.

Pelo caminho apanhei alguns chuviscos já perto do Montijo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2009 às 23:16)

Boa Noite 

Extremos de Hoje:

T.máxima: 29.7ºC

T.minima: 19.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2009 às 23:26)

Extremos de hoje:

17,9 ºC / 27,9 ºC

0,0 mm (apesar dos pingos)

---

Agora céu muito nublado e 20,4 ºC.

Muita humidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2009 às 23:28)

Espectáculo! já vejo clarões ao fundo a NW


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 23:33)

Aqui já há clarões também..


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2009 às 23:34)

há bocado fez um clarão que iluminou isto tudo  e o belo "rugido" que veio a seguir...que saudades 

já pinga e faz vento


----------



## Madragoa (12 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Boa noite ...,vamos ver!!

Sigo por Lisboa...

Temp actual 19,2c
Vento fraco de O/NO
Humidade 80%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1015 mb

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade,que prometeu...,prometeu....e deu umas borrifadelas...,que só deu para sujar os carros ,o vento sempre soprou fraco...

Quanto a esta noite vamos ver...,


Cumprimentos....


----------



## rbsmr (12 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Daqui de Sacavém já se vêem relâmpagos na direcção de Sta Iria/Vila Franca de Xira! Mas está longe a trovoada!
Pelo meu pai consegui apurar que do norte do concelho de Torres Vedras também são visíveis


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2009 às 23:46)

Estão a entrar forte na zona do Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## thunderboy (12 Set 2009 às 23:49)

Acabei de saber que perdi grande parte do espectáculo porque esta a olha na direcção contrária--'


----------



## homem do mar (12 Set 2009 às 23:56)

em alcobaça deve ter chovido pelo menos o IM tava 1 mm de chuva


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Aqui vi clarões a norte até a pouco! dava para os ver até muito bem! estou confiante que durante a madrugada as trovoadas vão vindo aos poucos mais para sul 

20,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2009 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.8ºC

Máx - 25.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 45 km/h

Precipitação - 0.2 mm

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros muito fracos transitando ao longo do dia para céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 00:10)

Neste momento nao vejo relampagos mas estou confiante para a madrugada...aqui...O que dizem?


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 00:13)

andres disse:


> Neste momento nao vejo relampagos mas estou confiante para a madrugada...aqui...O que dizem?


Aqui por Coimbra o tempo é do governo: promete mas nada acontece


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2009 às 00:14)

Vince disse:


> Estão a entrar forte na zona do Cabo Carvoeiro



A meteorologia tem destas coisas fascinantes:
Se há dois dias atrás , tivéssemos todos reunido
para decidir onde iríamos acampar no rectângulo Luso
este sábado ao final da noite,para ver  actividade convectiva,
algum de nós,  optasse pelo  Cabo Carvoeiro,
seguramente que a esmagadora maioria o olhava logo de soslaio.
Ou pior: - até rotulavam-no imediatamente de ignorante.
Haja  Surpresa e que disfrutem os contemplados.


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2009 às 00:18)

começa a pingar com alguma intensidade agora


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2009 às 00:21)

Boas , por aqui já se avistaram uns bons relâmpagos mas de momento parece que acalmou , pode ser que venha mais , neste momento 18.7


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Set 2009 às 00:21)

Ceu pouco nublado. Muito nublado a norte e oeste. Já tenho a janela aberta e o estore semi-fechado caso a noite prometa. 19c agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 00:25)

A noite vai prometer...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 00:31)

*olá boa noite!* 

(por Coimbra)

Desta vez parece que estou longe do local de uma provável actividade talvez interessante! 
Antes do anoitecer verifiquei que existia alguma probabilidade também por aqui, ainda que numa extremidade, de todo o campo de acção que entrou pelo litoral centro sobretudo pelo tom cinzento bem escuro da nebulosidade que se mostrava muito compacta. 
Pelos vistos todo o desenvolvimento decorre bem mais a sul...; apenas se verificou até agora e há instantes a queda de alguns pingos durante alguns minutos. Por agora tudo calmo... 

Sentem-se talvez uns *19*/*20ºC* com vento muito fraco de W/NW


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 00:34)

joseoliveira disse:


> *olá boa noite!*
> 
> (por Coimbra)
> 
> ...



Vai dar bem mais a sul onde? Aqui?


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 00:37)

Tudo calmo por Coimbra 1015mb


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 00:42)

E eis que voltou a chuver, agora com mais intensidade!

Não sei se um dos meus presentes de *HOJE* poderá ser o que pouco espero!

Bom, fica o desejo de que no Centro/Sul consigam grandes observações pois parece ser a região contemplada.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 00:51)

andres disse:


> Vai dar bem mais a sul onde? Aqui?



Não diria tanto ai mas a partir do norte do distrito de Lisboa, Santarém e Leiria. 
Pelo menos ainda não detectei daqui qualquer clarão ou trovão ainda que de longe, contudo não deixo de estar na expectativa de alguma surpresa!


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2009 às 01:07)

por aqui agr, tudo bem mais calmo...talvez haja mais alguma animação nesta madrugada.
Mas ja foi bom matar as saudades da trovoada.

Ps- já sei onde foi o clarão que vi, foi perto de vila nova de são pedro....sensivelmente a 7 kms daqui.


----------



## trepkos (13 Set 2009 às 01:12)

Pessoal aí da zona de Aires e Candeeiros, vi bastantes relampagos e bem intensos na vossa zona.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2009 às 01:26)

Boas noites, estava eu no meu habitual Cafézinho numa esplanada aqui na Cova da Piedade quando me deparei com alguns relâmpagos presumo eu na zona de Lisboa, entretanto acabaram por passar mas a nebulosidade para aqueles lados continua.

Por enquanto vou com 19,8ºC e Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## nunol (13 Set 2009 às 01:31)

Boas ppl!!
Depois d ter assistido na (Bancada central) de lisboa" Belem" ao espectaculo no 8 deste mês.....hj já vi uns quantos relampagos penso k estejam se a deslocar pelo mar "este" d norte para sul...mas ainda á pouco precenciar uns 2 ou 3 un deles bem pegadinho...

abraços

Nuno L.


----------



## cardu (13 Set 2009 às 01:32)

neste momento chove em vila franca de xira....


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2009 às 01:39)

Isso é relativamente perto de Lisboa..provavelmente é isto


----------



## cardu (13 Set 2009 às 01:43)

criz0r disse:


> Isso é relativamente perto de Lisboa..provavelmente é isto



está a chover bem ...... mas nada de trovodas


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 01:52)

Por vezes parece que a demasiada expectativa inibe ou altera o rumo das condições! 

Por aqui continua tudo calmo e desde há pouco sem precipitação.


----------



## Gongas (13 Set 2009 às 02:09)

pela zona de Coimbra, mais do mesmo...NADA


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 02:15)

Boas

Tenho uma trovoada a NE de mim


----------



## JAlves (13 Set 2009 às 02:17)

Aqui em Odivelas tambem acabei de ver um clarão!


----------



## rfll (13 Set 2009 às 02:18)

boa noite.
acabei de dar uma volta por Lisboa, com a maquina fotografica na espectativa de captar algumas imagens, por alges, belas, sacavem, aeroporto amadora, queluz, odivelas... e apenas se veem claroes muito pausados mas de varios pontos, alcochete, loures, oeiras...

como nao percebo muito de previsoes, quais sao as probabilidades de chegar a lisboa e mais ou menos a que horas?? (espero nao estar a pedir muito)


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 03:08)

rfll disse:


> boa noite.
> acabei de dar uma volta por Lisboa, com a maquina fotografica na espectativa de captar algumas imagens, por alges, belas, sacavem, aeroporto amadora, queluz, odivelas... e apenas se veem claroes muito pausados mas de varios pontos, alcochete, loures, oeiras...
> 
> como nao percebo muito de previsoes, quais sao as probabilidades de chegar a lisboa e mais ou menos a que horas?? (espero nao estar a pedir muito)



A probabilidade não é muito grande mas existe essa possibilidade durante toda a madrugada para não falar no dia de amanha também e próxima madrugada mas isso já lá iremos, agora para esta é esperar para ver e ouvir falar em horas é impossível!!se bem que estou inclinado que a fazer algo será mais no final da madrugada!


----------



## rfll (13 Set 2009 às 03:27)

pois obrigado.

bem vou esperar então para ver no que dá. espero que dê em alguma coisa...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 08:36)

Boas...
Deitei-me ás 2:00 da madrugada e apenas vi 3 claroes...
Reparem no que o GFS preve para logo á noite:


----------



## cardu (13 Set 2009 às 08:44)

vi no sat24.com que se existe uma bela célula a oeste de vila franca de xira


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 09:55)

Boas

Por esta zona acabou por ser uma madrugada calma! a mínima foi de 18,5ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado e 20,4ºc...hoje promete em especial no interior e até mesmo no litoral para a noite e próxima madrugada...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 09:58)

Mas Miguel já reparaste no GFS??
Preve bastante chuva para aqui logo á noite


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 10:03)

andres disse:


> Mas Miguel já reparaste no GFS??
> Preve bastante chuva para aqui logo á noite



Sim eu sei! e eu falei na próxima noite e madrugada como possivelmente activa no Litoral também


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Choveu fraco durante a noite, tendo acumulado 0,4 mm.

Agora céu encoberto e vento fraco de Leste, com 21,2 ºC.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 10:53)

Foi uma noite fraca, apenas pelas 5h30/6h00 é que se ouviram alguns trovões mas não deu para se verem os relâmpagos, mas presumo que tenham ocorrido na direcção de Vialonga ou Bucelas.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Set 2009 às 11:18)

5 minutos atrás grande bomba por aqui. 

No sat24 dá para ver a célula em desenvolvimento.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 11:21)

HotSpot disse:


> 5 minutos atrás grande bomba por aqui.
> 
> No sat24 dá para ver a célula em desenvolvimento.



Grande bomba tambem aqui...
Achas que vem aí festa?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 11:24)

Ouvem-se trovões a Norte, com céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Set 2009 às 11:25)

andres disse:


> Grande bomba tambem aqui...
> Achas que vem aí festa?



Cada post que fazes é sempre a mesma pergunta...

Não sei...não sou Deus...mas podes ter uma visão parecida com a Dele no Sat24.

Festa, festa, há na Moita...com ou sem trovoada


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 11:26)

Boas

Já ouvi 4 trovoes fortes em Setúbal  está a passar a este da cidade mas dá para ouvir muito bem


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 11:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Cada post que fazes é sempre a mesma pergunta...
> 
> Não sei...não sou Deus...mas podes ter uma visão parecida com a Dele na Sat24.
> 
> Festa, festa, há na Moita...com ou sem trovoada



Pois, tu tens trovoada de qualquer maneira, se não fôr mesmo trovoada são os foguetes.
Por aqui o céu está a ficar mais claro, temperatura nos 23ºC e pressão atmosférica a siubir.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 11:30)

A trovoada está cada vez mais perto


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 11:33)

miguel disse:


> A trovoada está cada vez mais perto



Aqui tambem...


----------



## Madragoa (13 Set 2009 às 11:33)

Bom dia  

Já se escutam aqui pela baixa...,céu muito nublado a N/NE,pelo horizonte que tenho

Sigo com 23,2c,vento fraco de S/ 


Sigo por Lisboa,cumprimentos...e vamos ver


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 11:38)

miguel disse:


> A trovoada está cada vez mais perto



Estranho, por aqui o céu está a clarear e não se vêm nuvens escuras e muito menos se ouvem trovôes.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 11:39)

Está a passar a este mas consigo ver belos raios


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 11:40)

AS trovoadas estão a ficar  moderadas e esta a começar a chover


----------



## HotSpot (13 Set 2009 às 11:43)

É perceptível pelo sat24 que o padrão mudou. A deslocação NO está a mudar para O-SO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 11:46)

HotSpot disse:


> É perceptível pelo sat24 que o padrão mudou. A deslocação NO está a mudar para O-SO.



Há ali alguma convergência entre os fluxos de ONO que atravessam o distrito de Lisboa e os de SO que entram pela Margem Sul, concentrando-se tudo pertinho do estuário.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia.
Temperatura 25.8ºC
Céu parcialmente nublado.
Já vi que Lisboa fica sempre com toda a animação mesmo que a previsão seja de trovoada para o Porto...


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2009 às 11:53)

Bons dias, por aqui não chove nem deixa chover.. Céu muito nublado 23,5ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2009 às 12:04)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada vi malguns relâmpagos, mas foi pena é que foi a sul do couço, cá ainda choveu fraco, enfim melhores dias virão.
A Minima foi de 19.7ºC, neste momento estão 24.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 12:04)

bom dia! 

_(por Coimbra)_

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens como Altocumulus e Cumulus mediocris, mas por enquanto com boas abertas.
A temperatura deve rondar os *24ºC* com vento quase nulo de S/SW.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2009 às 12:14)

Hoje sim o céu está com ar um pouco mais "explosivo", aliás daí o crescimento rápido dessas células na margem sul..

Está uma embrulhada de fluxos, no satélite e radar essas células claramente avançam de W para E, mas eu aqui olho para o céu e vejo nuvens a vir de SE para NW, muito lentamente..

Portanto tudo se mexe muito devagar e pode explodir sobre terra a qualquer momento.. A direcção sim fará toda a diferença, se for do mar locais aqui como Oeiras estão condenados quase a vê-las crescer num ápice sobre terra a poucos km's apenas..

Mas está meio confuso!
Vamos ver o que reserva a tarde!


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 12:15)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado agora aqui...


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 12:18)

Está a fazer outra trovoada


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2009 às 12:19)

por aqui madrugada de alguns aguaceiros
trovoada...apenas clarões ao fundo e alguns trovoes, mas nada de especial.
Por agora ceu Nublado, mais escuro a SE e bastantes nuvens a Sul e Oeste.
24.4ºC


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2009 às 12:20)

miguel disse:


> Está a fazer outra trovoada


Pois, parece que com fluxo maioritariamente de W, e com as condições que estão, está tipo "nascente" de células a poucos km's da costa W..


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 12:22)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, parece que com fluxo maioritariamente de W, e com as condições que estão, está tipo "nascente" de células a poucos km's da costa W..



Sim estão a fazer a este de mim um pouco mais em terra mas consigo ouvir perfeitamente  nascem e morrem em pouco tempo


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Set 2009 às 12:27)

Boa tarde!
Isto promete, promete, mas não cumpre... Parece que a campanha eleitoral chegou ao clima...
Céu muito nublado, bem carregado para Norte e NO.
Chuva não há nem houve, trovoada muito distante, mas audível de vez em quando.
Temperatura nos 24.6ºC, 66%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento fraco.
Mínima de 19ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Set 2009 às 12:28)

Devido à trovoada já tive uma quebra de energia. Nova célula a bombar a SE de mim.


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2009 às 12:31)

Pois, com o fluxo de Oeste, diria que a Arrábida está a servir de "gatilho" para essas células constantemente a nascer aí no mesmo sítio!


----------



## HotSpot (13 Set 2009 às 12:36)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, com o fluxo de Oeste, diria que a Arrábida está a servir de "gatilho" para essas células constantemente a nascer aí no mesmo sítio!



Ora nem mais. São células pequenas mas sempre animam o dia.


----------



## Madragoa (13 Set 2009 às 12:37)

Eu estou a ouvir trovoada,agóra com mais frequencia...,e daquelas potentes,mas percebe se que está longe.
Só ainda não percebi é aonde...,eu pelo horizonte que tenho não vejo nada de especial...até o Sól espreita.
Séra das células que se estão a formar a E, de Setúbal ???

Cumprimentos...


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2009 às 12:45)

Parece que é como que uma "onda" a propagar e expandir onde há a convergência, se virem com atenção a animação de satélite..
Aqui só pus 2 frames..





Se for como aparenta, então apesar as nuvens virem de W, a zona de instabilidade até poderá estar a avançar lentamente ao contrário!
Grande confusão!


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 12:46)

_(por Coimbra)_

Segundo o meu campo de observação (bem longe de ser tão bom como em minha casa), apenas alguns cumulus sob alguns cirrus a SO surgem no horizonte porque em outras direcções existe um céu pouco nublado ou limpo...

Enfim, a monotonia instalou-se! 
Pode ser que receba o meu grande presente  mais logo ao regresso!


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2009 às 12:47)

Bem aqui rebentou outra trovoada a este mas muito perto ouvi 4 trovoes que fez estremecer tudo e deitou abaixo a luz...


----------



## HotSpot (13 Set 2009 às 12:48)

Madragoa disse:


> Séra das células que se estão a formar a E, de Setúbal ???



Parece que sim...para tu ouvires aí...imagina os estrondos aqui 

Segundo info recolhida, a sul do Poceirão chove forte com trovoada. Tem sido o local onde as células atingem o pico.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 13:16)

Começam a aparecer aqui uns cumulus muito interessantes ....
28.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 13:34)

Um dia fresco e muito agradável por Moscavide, sem o habitual suor dos dias de Verão.

Apenas 22,9 ºC e 69 % de humidade relativa, céu ainda muito nublado.

Confesso que já tinha saudades de uns dias mais frescos.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2009 às 14:03)

Por aqui não aquece nem arrefece, Céu nublado com algumas abertas de vez em quando, 23,8ºC e Vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 14:08)

Isto hoje só está a dar na margem sul, aqui apenas algumas nuvesns, mas nada de jeito.
Temperatura actual: 26,2ºC


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2009 às 14:27)

Ontem á noite vi um clarão para Norte,por volta das 23..E hoje ao meio-dia,perto do estádio Nacional ouvi um trovão,mas pareceu ser bastante longe. Á noite, venham elas a sério.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 14:37)

Qual é a probabilidade de ela voltar hoje?


----------



## rozzo (13 Set 2009 às 14:38)

Já vi isto melhor! 
Quando parecia que se estava a pôr.. Agora esmoreceu tudo..

Pode ser que depois seja ao contrário, quando parecer que está morto anime! 
(deve ser...)


----------



## tdda (13 Set 2009 às 15:28)

Por aqui está tudo calmo, céu nublado mas sem grandes perspectivas, pelo menos para já.

Durante a noite ainda choveu qualquer coisa (7,8mm).

Actualmente:

27,8ºC a subir
55%hr
1015,4hpa a descer
Vento práticamente nulo.  

Min: 18,2ºc
Max até ao momento: 27,9ºC


----------



## cardu (13 Set 2009 às 15:39)

acabou-se o festival das trovoadas por estas bandas.....

agora formam-se celulas no na beira alta e beira interior


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 16:06)

Por aqui céu nublado mas pouco indicativo d q vai chover . Pressão 1014 mb


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 16:10)

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado ..
Penso que esta madrugada....Vai haver festa:


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 16:36)

Por aqui o céu pouco nublado e com sol, acabei d receber indicação q está a trovejar na serra da Lousa (Alt. 1204 mt e dist 27km d Coimbra) Pressão 1014 mb


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 16:50)

andres disse:


> Agora sigo com céu muito nublado ..
> Penso que esta madrugada....Vai haver festa:



O que te leva a pensar isso?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 16:56)

DRC disse:


> O que te leva a pensar isso?



Variados sites:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2009 às 17:51)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, e trovoadas que é bom nadinha de nada.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.máxima: 29.8ºC

T.minima: 19.7ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 17:53)

Pela Golegã o céu está pouco nublado, apenas se vê uma grande celula no horizonte, penso que será a que segundo me contaram está ou esteve a "dar festa" onde moro, tive eu de me ausentar para acontecer algo.  Quando sai de casa já dava sinais.


----------



## Lousano (13 Set 2009 às 17:54)

Boa tarde.

De regresso à Lousã verifico céu muito nublado derivado à dissipação de uma célula que afectou os locais habituais.

Neste momento 27,2º.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 17:55)

As células monstruosas andam aqui ao largo mas sem sinal de aproximação...

PS:ambiente explosivo . Um cumulo em 5 minutos consegui-se desenvolver até quase um congestus.


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2009 às 18:01)

thunderboy disse:


> As células monstruosas andam aqui ao largo mas sem sinal de aproximação...
> 
> PS:ambiente explosivo . Um cumulo em 5 minutos consegui-se desenvolver até quase um congestus.



Provavelmente até ao por do sol haverá energia suficiente para alimentar alguns aguaceiros... eles estão por aí...


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 18:11)

Bem a celula ou conjunto de celulas que avisto aqui da Golegã está-se a desenvolver duma maneira e já não está longe. Será que veio ter comigo.


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2009 às 18:32)

Importantes reflectividades do radar de Coruche. Devem estar a cair "dilúvios" monumentais em alguns pontos do interior


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 18:38)

Aquele cumulo que mencionei à pouco já provoca trovoada.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 18:39)

Minho disse:


> Importantes reflectividades do radar de Coruche. Devem estar a cair "dilúvios" monumentais em alguns pontos do interior



è verdade caro amigo..

E eu presenceei um deles(um pouco abaixo de Viseu9 nunca tinha visto tal!!!!!!!!!!(ver tópico Interior Norte e CEntro meu últimos post)


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 18:54)

UUUAAAAUUU!!!
Um pouco de "pum!pum!" e dissipa-se

Evolução


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Set 2009 às 18:55)

Por aqui o céu vai limpando, e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade...
Máxima de 24.9ºC, temperatura actual nos 21.6ºC, 71%HR, 1014hpa.
Isto hoje não promete muito, mas vamos ver...


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2009 às 18:59)

Boas deixo aqui um cheirinho do que se está a formar a NE


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2009 às 19:01)

thunderboy se reparares verás que a célula que fotografei é a mesma que a tua mas bem mais longe e posso te afirmar que ela está a crescer a olhos vistos e não a desaparecer


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 19:07)

Aqui parece dissipar-se...


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 19:07)

teles disse:


> Boas deixo aqui um cheirinho do que se está a formar a NE



Bem, regalem os olhos com essas células, pois não tarda dissipam-se.
Mais uma noite fraca aqui pela zona da capital.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 19:08)

Pela Golegã vai pingando e trovejando. É com cada pinga.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 19:14)

DRC disse:


> Bem, regalem os olhos com essas células, pois não tarda dissipam-se.
> Mais uma noite fraca aqui pela zona da capital.



Não sejas pessimista
Os modelos preveem chuva para esta madrugada


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2009 às 19:17)

Esta célula dissipa-se da esquerda mas novos cúmulos crescem a direita:


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 19:17)

andres disse:


> Não sejas pessimista
> Os modelos preveem chuva para esta madrugada



Eu não queria ser pessimista mas o céu está limpo e sopra vento de norte, por isso penso que não vamos ter nada.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 19:19)

teles disse:


> Esta célula dissipa-se da esquerda mas novos cúmulos crescem a direita:



Tenho reparado que isso tem acontecido. Acontece a qualquer célula aqui nesta zona.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 19:20)

DRC disse:


> Eu não queria ser pessimista mas o céu está limpo e sopra vento de norte, por isso penso que não vamos ter nada.



Pois tambem tou a ver o céu a limpar mas nao viste a madrugada de dia 9?
Foi de repente!
Os modelos e tudo preveem chuva, e nao é fraca


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 19:24)

andres disse:


> Pois tambem tou a ver o céu a limpar mas nao viste a madrugada de dia 9?
> Foi de repente!
> Os modelos e tudo preveem chuva, e nao é fraca



Pois, Deus te oiça  vamos ver pode ser que se forme alguma célula aqui na zona de Lisboa e margem sul.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2009 às 20:06)

Minho disse:


> Importantes reflectividades do radar de Coruche. Devem estar a cair "dilúvios" monumentais em alguns pontos do interior



 Olá, boa tarde... 

Acredito perfeitamente! 
Esta tarde em viagem de regresso a Loures, vindo de Coimbra, pouco passavam das 16h que ao sair da cidade, reparei numa enorme célula posicionada (penso que) sobre a zona da Lousã, Miranda do Corvo entre outras localidades por ali e a menos que se deslocasse para Sul, notei que a mesma se estendia até aos arredores de Leiria.

Vindo pela A8, desde a Nazaré (18h) até Loures, os Fractus tomaram conta do cenário, arrastados por um vento fraco vindo de Oeste.

Por aqui (Loures) os valores andam pelos 20.7ºC e 69% hr.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 20:18)

O GFS da moita preve para as 03 da madrugada chuva...
Os modelos tambem...
Vamos ver....


----------



## thunderboy (13 Set 2009 às 20:25)

Ainda acreditam no euromilhões meteorológico...
21.8ºC
Duvido muito que isso vá acontecer.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2009 às 20:26)

Extremos de anteontem:
16,2ºC/24,7ºC.
Extremos de ontem:
16,1ºC/23,3ºC.
Extremos de hoje (até agora):
13,7ºC/25,2ºC.
Registei ainda 3,6mm ontem e a minha mãe disse-me que houve trovoada, mas eu não tenho dados pois estive em Lisboa. Nessa viagem à capital, observei que o céu esteve quase sempre muito nublado, tendo ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fracos ontem. Hoje não choveu.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 20:31)

thunderboy disse:


> Ainda acreditam no euromilhões meteorológico...
> 21.8ºC
> Duvido muito que isso vá acontecer.



Pois é, não vai haver nada, as nuvens já se dissiparam, o céu aqui está limpo e dúvido muito que se formem células durante a noite, pois se durante o dia com a fraca nortada não se formou nada duvido ainda mais que haja alguma coisa durante a noite/madrugada.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Por Tomar hoje :

31.6 ºC (15:50)
14.6 ºC (03:42)

Ainda não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2009 às 20:33)

Porque o modelo preve chuva para esta noite?


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2009 às 20:49)

andres disse:


> Porque o modelo preve chuva para esta noite?



Estes modelos sao fiáveis? Alguem ja se deu ao trabalho d confirmar se os dados apresentados sao minimamente aproximados?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 21:14)

andres disse:


> Os modelos e tudo preveem chuva, e nao é fraca





andres disse:


> Porque o modelo preve chuva para esta noite?



Afirmas que os modelos prevêem precipitação e logo depois perguntas se o modelo prevê precipitação ? 

Não entendo a lógica nem a sequência de mensagens, mas de qualquer forma isto são questões para apresentar no tópico das previsões e não no seguimento, pois daqui a pouco haverá muitas mensagens aqui a ter de ser movidas pelos moderadores.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Set 2009 às 21:15)

20.5ºC, 74%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

19ºC
24.9ºC (finalmente refrescou um pouco).

Precipitação: ZERO!


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Por aqui céu com poucas nuvens,e vento muito fraco( mais uma vez ). A temperatura já há 3 dias que não é alta.Dias muito amenos.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2009 às 21:39)

Neste momento 18,9ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 70%.


----------



## luis elvas (13 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Boa noite neste momento estamos com o céu um pouco nublado
Location:
SEIXAL, PORTUGAL [PORTUGAl53]
Time Recorded:
2009-09-13 22:07:00
 **
Temperature:
21.1° F

Humidity:
74%
Pressure:
1016.1
Wind:
WSW @4.8, Gust @6.4
Wind Chill:
n/a
Heat Index:
N/A
Precipitation:
0.0
Visibility:
10.0 kilometers
Clouds:
Dew Point:
16.2° F


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 22:16)

luis elvas disse:


> Temperature:
> 21.1° F



21,1 ºF é de facto muito frio. Sim, percebemos que são ºC. 

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT e boas participações.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2009 às 22:36)

Despeço-me com 18,2ºC, vento fraco e humidade a 73%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:

18,9 ºC / 25,8 ºC

0,4 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 17.8ºC

Máx - 23.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 43 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## luis elvas (14 Set 2009 às 00:16)

Por hoje registo

Max.-19.ºC

Min.-16.ºC

Hum.-76%

Vent.-19.34 km/h

Até mais logo.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2009 às 01:05)

olá Boa noite!

O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens e o vento sopra fraco de W/NW.
Considera-se portanto uma noite calma!

Quanto a valores, gostaria de ser mais exacto, mas estou de serviço e o meu sensor Thermo/Hygro ficou no meu RS em casa, e assim permanecerá,  por isso limito-me a afirmar que deverão estar talvez uns 19ºC.


----------



## under (14 Set 2009 às 02:01)

ja tenho saudades do cheiro a terra molhada...acho que vou regar uma das minhas plantas para sentir o cheiro


----------



## bisnaga33 (14 Set 2009 às 02:37)

boas noites ao forum tive a dar uma vista de olhos pelas imagens de satelite e nao me parece que tenhamos grande actividade esta noite


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2009 às 08:17)

Boas...
O distritos de setubal, santarem, castelo branco, portalegre. evora,beja e faro estao em alerta amrelo até as 21:00 de logo...
Tudo pode  acontecer


----------



## Madragoa (14 Set 2009 às 08:22)

Bom dia.e desde já boa semana para todos...

Sigo por Lisboa com...

Temp actual 18,3c
Humidade nos 75%
Vento fraco de N/NO
Pressão atmosférica 1013 mb
Céu pouco nublado,por algumas nuvens altas a NW.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Set 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia!
O IM colocou todo o distrito de Setúbal em alerta amarelo, mas, até ver, não se justifica, pelo menos por aqui, mais no interior, quem sabe...
Mínima de 18.8ºC, seguindo agora com 20.2ºC, 78%HR, 1014hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 17.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.4ºC e está nevoeiro


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado e algum nevoeiro junto ao rio.

Sábado na Nazaré tarde e noite de trovoada quase sem interrupções, por vezes mais longe, por vezes mesmo perto! O Curioso é que nem um raio vi... Uma miscelânea de nuvens baixas aliadas a uma espécie de "neblina persistente" levavam a intensos clarões, mas nada mais.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Set 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia
Já vi que o IM ainda nos dá uma réstia de esperança...
24.3ºC


----------



## Madragoa (14 Set 2009 às 11:34)

Oi...por Lisboa,com uma manha muito amena 

Temp actual 25.4c
Humidade 40%
Vento fraco de N/NE
Pressão atmosférica nos 1013 mb

A minima desta madrugada foi de 17,9c

Ve se alguma convecção a Este de Lisboa e Setúbal...circulando de E para O, ,vamos ver se não se dissipa até cá chegar.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2009 às 11:42)

Manhã de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, que parecem manter-se.

Acumulados 0,2 mm esta madrugada.

Agora 25,2 ºC e 53 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2009 às 12:01)

Olá

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2009 às 12:39)

Como é que o IM meteu alerta amarelo para o distrito de Santarém que eu não vejo que vá acontecer grande coisa


----------



## lsalvador (14 Set 2009 às 12:41)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Como é que o IM meteu alerta amarelo para o distrito de Santarém que eu não vejo que vá acontecer grande coisa



Concordo contigo. Tenho no site os alertas amarelos de chuva e trovoada mas....

A ver vamos no que dá.


----------



## Lightning (14 Set 2009 às 12:45)

Depois de um dia ausente, já vi que muita coisa se passou por aqui... 

Venho-vos também dizer que fiquei espantado com os alertas do IM, mas que por outro lado são muito bom sinal, há já algum tempo que não via alerta para setúbal por causa de trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

Vamos ver no que dá, por aqui por enquanto céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, quase nulo.

Pode ser que o IM tenha lançado os alertas por causa das eventuais trovoadas que poderão formar-se de tarde, já que o alerta é válido até às 9 da noite.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2009 às 12:56)

Tarde solarenga de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.

Agora 26,7 ºC e 50 %, pressão a descer para os 1013,0 hPa.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2009 às 13:01)

Por aqui também esta sol e estão 25ºC em Oeiras 

O IM surpreendeu-me um pouco com os alertas, mas eles devem saber o que fazem, para já olhando a imagem de satélite não se vê nada de mais


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2009 às 13:03)

Boas

Depois de um fim de semana com muito calor durante o dia e chuva e trovoada à noite.
Hoje o céu está completamente limpo.
Mas com os avisos do IM pode ser que ainda venha algo


----------



## luis elvas (14 Set 2009 às 13:42)

Boa tarde sigo com:

MAX.-26ºC 

MIN.-18ºC 

HUM.-53%

Céu limpo e vento NW 25km/h


----------



## homem do mar (14 Set 2009 às 13:42)

duvido muito que haja trovoadas esta tarde o seu esta limpo sebem que ainda é muito cedo talvez ainda tenha surpresas era bom era


----------



## thunderboy (14 Set 2009 às 13:49)

Começam a aparecer uns cumulus a E, muito mais cedo que nos outro dias...
Será?
28.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2009 às 13:54)

De momento em Moscavide, 27,2 ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Set 2009 às 13:56)

Visto que tou de volta a Sintra, apenas conto o que se passou por Beja, dias muito quentes e de forte convectividade, acordar grande parte dos dias pelas 5/8h da manha com o som maravilhoso dos trovoes, visto que acordei com um granda estrondo, algo mesmo FORTE às 8h da manha no Domingo, mas que estrondo, ainda apanhei depois uma grande trovoada que desenvolveu pelas 16h ate as 21h, a tanto tempo que não ouvia algo assim, chuva forte e com pingas grossas, raios atras de raios, lindo.
Por aqui 24ºC e céu limpo


----------



## under (14 Set 2009 às 14:38)

A pressao continua a descer aqui em coimbra ( 1011 hpa) mas o ceu esta limpo...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Set 2009 às 14:40)

Começam-se agora a avistar nuvens altas vindas de N.
Vento moderado, 28.5ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2009 às 14:59)

under disse:


> A pressao continua a descer aqui em coimbra ( 1011 hpa) mas o ceu esta limpo...



É natural a pressão descer pela sinóptica geral do dia, mas a subida ou descida da pressão nada tem a ver com o facto do céu estar limpo ou não 

De resto confirma-se céu limpo por aqui... No entanto na faixa interior sul já há convectividade... e os alertas do IM que já por aqui foram sendo criticados até parece que começarão a ter sentido pelas zonas onde os primeiros desenvolvimentos se verificam...


----------



## lsalvador (14 Set 2009 às 15:14)

Por Tomar a pressão também esta a descer.

1013 hPa (00:00)
1008 hPa (14:14)

29.8 ºC (14:51)
14.1 ºC (04:56)


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2009 às 15:14)

Vê-se nuvens a formar-se p lá da serra da Lousã (E), d resto céu limpo com 28.6C e 1011mb.


----------



## cardu (14 Set 2009 às 15:19)

a norte ou nordeste de vila franca xira parece estar q querer formar-se qq coisa se acordo com sat24.com.... mas ainda é muito ténue


----------



## DRC (14 Set 2009 às 15:38)

cardu disse:


> a norte ou nordeste de vila franca xira parece estar q querer formar-se qq coisa se acordo com sat24.com.... mas ainda é muito ténue



Se nos distritos para onde estão lançados os alertas não há nada, então aqui ainda é menos provável haver alguma coisa.
Neste momento na Póvoa de Santa Iria:
vento fraco
temperatura de 30,9ºC
céu limpo (para variar )


----------



## cardu (14 Set 2009 às 15:43)

DRC disse:


> Se nos distritos para onde estão lançados os alertas não há nada, então aqui ainda é menos provável haver alguma coisa.
> Neste momento na Póvoa de Santa Iria:
> vento fraco
> temperatura de 30,9ºC
> céu limpo (para variar )




por isso estou dizendo que é muito ténue..... mas até a noite logo se vê


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2009 às 16:12)

Aproximam-se nuvens carregadas vindas da serra da Lousã (E), pode ser q ao contrario d ontem q tamb ameaçou, hoje caia qq coisa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2009 às 16:28)

Por aqui o céu ainda se mantém pouco nublado, e olhando para o sat24 não vejo nada de especial que possa vir para cá


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Por aqui o dia vai seguindo em tons de Verão...
Temperatura nos 26ºC, 48%HR.
Céu com alguma nebulosidade a norte, mas nada de importante...
Máxima até ao momento, de 26.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2009 às 17:06)

Média de vento nos últimos 10 minutos - 45 km/h

Rajada máxima até agora - 56 km/h

Hoje o escudo tá no máximo dos máximos catano, estou com 20.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2009 às 17:27)

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.1ºC, o vento sopra por vezes modeardo de NW e o céu está com alguns cumulos mas que não passam disso.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.6ºC

T.minima: 17.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2009 às 17:32)

Por que é que as nuvens altas tinham que vir


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2009 às 17:33)

Céu praticamente encoberto, mas nada de desenvolvimentos que permitam esperar algo mais...

Traços gerais vão-se somando os dias de instabilidade no nosso território... É certo que não pode chegar a todo o lado mas, caramba! Que Setembro tem sido este


----------



## meteo (14 Set 2009 às 17:37)

Por aqui céu limpo.Ai está nortada moderada,finalmente a aparecer.Há bastantes dias que não mostrava a sua presença por aqui.Em Agosto e Setembro a nortada não tem sido a regra,mas sim a excepção.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2009 às 17:52)

Sim está encoberto mas nada d especial, ontem o cenário foi diferente, céu carregado vindo da Lousã ouvi um trovao, (ñ dei conta d outros mas no local onde estava era muito complicado ouvir por causa do barulho) e tive algumas pingas no pára-brisas mas ñ passou disso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2009 às 18:11)

Isto é demais tantos dias de instabilidade que têm ocorrido cá em Portugal e cá não houve nenhum dia que veio uma trovoada, era tão bom que viesse para ai uma cut-off como aquelas do verão de 2007 essas sim é que eram trovoadas, e mais ou menos era em todo o lado, não como agora que só faz trovoada nos sitios do costume, desculpem lá este desabafo.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2009 às 18:28)

Extremos de hoje:
11,9ºC/24,8ºC.
Neste momento 20,2ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 77%.


----------



## luis elvas (14 Set 2009 às 19:14)

Bem como sou novo nestas andanças gostaria que alguem mais experiente me pode-se "confirmar" se o que acabei a pouco de ouvir na radio sera verdade que poderá haver para esta noite queda de granizo na zona de lisboa e vale do tejo!!

neste momento estao 26ºc

Max -  28ºc
Min  - 16ºc


----------



## thunderboy (14 Set 2009 às 19:21)

luis elvas disse:


> Bem como sou novo nestas andanças gostaria que alguem mais experiente me pode-se "confirmar" se o que acabei a pouco de ouvir na radio sera verdade que poderá haver para esta noite queda de granizo na zona de lisboa e vale do tejo!!
> 
> neste momento estao 26ºc
> 
> ...



O quê??!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Set 2009 às 19:30)

luis elvas disse:


> Bem como sou novo nestas andanças gostaria que alguem mais experiente me pode-se "confirmar" se o que acabei a pouco de ouvir na radio sera verdade que poderá haver para esta noite queda de granizo na zona de lisboa e vale do tejo!!
> 
> neste momento estao 26ºc
> 
> ...



Eu quero saber melhor como é que vai ser isso


----------



## luis elvas (14 Set 2009 às 19:31)

Sim foi o que ouvi no radio clube portugues!!!

bem o céu esta a ficar um pouco nublado mas para cair granizo devia estar bem mais  ou nao???


----------



## DRC (14 Set 2009 às 19:33)

Não me parece que vá haver sequer alguma nebulosidade de jeito, quanto mais chuva ou granizo.
Na Póvoa de Santa Iria:
Vento: moderado/forte
Pressão atmosférica a descer
Temperatura actual: 22ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Set 2009 às 19:33)

luis elvas disse:


> Sim foi o que ouvi no radio clube portugues!!!
> 
> bem o céu esta a ficar um pouco nublado mas para cair granizo devia estar bem mais  ou nao???



Não, o granizo não depende da temperatura em niveis baixos, mas sim a niveis altos, como os das nuvens, pode estar 25ºC e cair uma granizada, devido ao gelo formado nas nuvens.
Para saberes melhor vê: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granizo


----------



## Lightning (14 Set 2009 às 20:22)

luis elvas disse:


> Sim foi o que ouvi no radio clube portugues!!!



De certeza que se basearam nos alertas do IM para referir tal barbaridade...  

Quem me dera estar enganado, mas não me parece...


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2009 às 20:28)

Boas

Aqui de Setúbal vejo clarões das células do interior sul


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2009 às 20:29)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui de Setúbal vejo clarões das células do interior sul



Em vendas novas ja trovoadas há, ouvi na radio que esta noite ia cair aqui granizo, por isso acredito que chegue cá!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2009 às 20:33)

andres disse:


> Em vendas novas ja trovoadas há, ouvi na radio que esta noite ia cair aqui granizo, por isso acredito que chegue cá!



Sinceramente se fosse a ti não teria muitas esperanças, mas a esperança é a última a perder


----------



## luis elvas (14 Set 2009 às 20:42)

Bem ja estava a pensar que tinha sido o unico a ouvir tal coisa!!!

neste momento estao 20ºc
Vento a 23.5 km/h NW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2009 às 20:44)

luis elvas disse:


> Bem ja estava a pensar que tinha sido o unico a ouvir tal coisa!!!
> 
> neste momento estao 20ºc
> Vento a 23.5 km/h NW



Se a tua estação mostrar a temperatura em décimas, podes e deves sempre apresentá-la com as mesmas. 

---

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de ONO, com destaque para a queda da pressão para os actuais 1010,9 hPa.


----------



## belem (14 Set 2009 às 21:06)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui de Setúbal vejo clarões das células do interior sul



Ontem durante a noite ( seriam umas 22h) vi relâmpagos e ouvi trovoadas bem no cima da Serra da Arrábida.
A nebulosidade que existia estava lá concentrada, mas depois dispersou.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2009 às 21:15)

MAS O DISTRITO DE SETUBAL TA EM ALERTA AMERELO !!!


----------



## DRC (14 Set 2009 às 21:18)

andres disse:


> MAS O DISTRITO DE SETUBAL TA EM ALERTA AMERELO !!!



Tem o alerta, mas se vires no site do instituto de meteorologia já não está em vigor era até ás 20h59, podes esquecer, hoje não vai haver nada.
Vento fraco
20,1ºC
Pressão atmosférica a subir


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2009 às 22:34)

boas noites
sigo com 19.1º, vento fraco de NW e ceu limpo.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Set 2009 às 22:44)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:27.3ºC 13:48
TEMP MIN: 17.0ºC 07:33 

Temp actual 17.5ºC 22:40 
Pressão: 1011.4Hpa 22:40 
Intensidade do Vento: 1.0 km/h 22:40 
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 17.5ºC 22:40 
Humidade Relativa:78% 22:40 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 22:40 
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2009 às 23:43)

Afinal nada de trovoadas

Estão 17.0ºC

Mínima de 15.8ºC
Máxima de 30.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2009 às 23:48)

Extremos de hoje:

17,9 ºC / 27,4 ºC

0,2 mm

50 km/h (NO)


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Set 2009 às 23:55)

Céu praticamente limpo, com uns frescos 18.6ºC, 78%HR, 1010hpa.
Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia:

18.6ºC
26.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.8ºC

Máx - 23.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 60 km/h (tocou que eu visse 5 vezes em tal valor)

Precipitação - 0.4 mm

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Set 2009 às 23:56)

Bastante fresco a esta hora já com 17.3ºC


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2009 às 00:05)

estagnou nos 18.7, ceu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2009 às 00:21)

Aqui 18,1 ºC e 77 % e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2009 às 01:08)

Nos últimos 8 dias, a amplitude da temperatura variou entre os 16,5ºC e os 33,5ºC.

Acumulei nesses dias 5,2mm. (5mm no dia 8 e 0,2mm no dia 14).

Agora estão 16,7ºC.


----------



## under (15 Set 2009 às 01:35)

Evora e beja estao em alerta laranja... 

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryPT.asp?areaname=&AT=&area=&lang=PT&Country=PT&ShowDate=today


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2009 às 01:41)

Boa noite.

O dia 14SET09 foi uma dia ameno com max de 29,2º e min de 13,1º, aliado a vento moderado de NW e uma céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.

Neste momento 13,9º, vento nulo e céu estrelado.


----------



## under (15 Set 2009 às 07:03)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo em Coimbra, 1009 hpa a subir, 17ºc mas muito vento,ja me levou as ceroulas todas do estendal  A ver se consigo chegar vivo ao trabalho


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia

Neste momento estão 16.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2009 às 07:58)

Bom dia.

Inicio o ano lectivo com uma temperatura mínima de *16,3ºC*.

Neste momento permaneço ainda com 16,4ºC. Humidade a 78% e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.

Pressão a 1011 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Set 2009 às 08:52)

bom dia!  

Ao início da manhã, ao chegar a casa, alguma nebulosidade por Fractus marcava presença, no entanto agora está um sol radioso com o céu praticamente limpo e o vento a soprar muito fraco sem direcção definida.

Os valores neste momento andam pelos 19.9ºC e 74% hr.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Set 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, vento nulo e 17.3ºC. 
Mínima de 13.1ºC.


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2009 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Noite de muito, mas mesmo muito vento. A manhã trouxe o céu limpo com vento moderado.


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia  , por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura de 17.0


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Set 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia manha com alguma humidade. Mar preve.se mais um dia quente. Quanto a nuvens nada de novo. Instabilidade so mesmo para o interior


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Set 2009 às 10:20)

Bom dia!
Manhã mais fresca, com mínima de 17.5ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, vento moderado de E, 19.8ºC, 55%HR, 1011hpa.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2009 às 11:03)

sigo com 20.1º, ceu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
a minima desta noite foi de 17.0º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2009 às 11:13)

Céu limpo e alguma neblina na direcção do rio.

A manhã segue fresca, com 21,2 ºC e 55 % de humidade relativa, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2009 às 13:59)

Por aqui a mínima foi fresca com 16,4ºC...

Agora vai aparecendo algumas nuvens no interior mas ainda nada de mais, temperaturas de 27,1ºC e vento fraco por vezes nulo de NE


----------



## lsalvador (15 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Por Tomar

29.0 ºC (13:44)
11.3 ºC (07:28)


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Set 2009 às 14:34)

Segue ameno o dia, com 25.1ºC, 36%HR e vento fraco...
Céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.6ºC e céu limpo, há pouco quando vinha de Coruche para o Couço, olhei para o lado esquerdo e vi um Dust Devil, mas este já era grande.

T.Minima de hoje 15.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2009 às 17:16)

Boas tardes, por aqui Céu pouco nublado, 27,1ºC , Vento fraco de Norte e pressão nos 1007hpa.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2009 às 18:20)

maxima de 26.2º e actualmente 23.5, ceu limpo e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Por aqui amanheceu ventoso e ventoso ficou até por volta do meio-dia, nunca vi tanto ar em movimento como hoje . Ñ tenho dados da vel do vento, mas posso dizer q tinha 1 regador d 12 lt cheio d agua a segurar um portao p ñ fechar, e mesmo assim o portao arrastava-o uns cm cada vez q havia uma rajada + forte.
Outro facto curioso foi ver no meu barografo e no dum Suunto, a pressao ter descido 5 mb nas 12h q antecederam esta ventosa


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2009 às 19:03)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui um dia sem história, com céu limpo, vento moderado e temp. max de 28,9º e min de 12,8º.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2009 às 19:05)

Aqui por Oeiras também não há muito a dizer sobre o dia de hoje apenas, sol e céu limpo


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Set 2009 às 19:13)

Máxima de 26.4ºC, seguindo agora com 23ºC, e uns baixos 38%HR. Provavelmente, ar seco soprado pelo vento de leste que hoje predominou.
Céu limpo, vento moderado.


----------



## luis elvas (15 Set 2009 às 19:16)

Boa tarde a todos bem aqui aqui tambem nao se passa nada!!!

bem vamos ver se amanha se passa alguma coisa para estas bandas

agora:
Max.-25ºc

Extremos de hoje:
Max.-27ºc
Min.-16ºc
Hum.-44%


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2009 às 19:21)

Céu limpo e 25.6ºC


----------



## under (15 Set 2009 às 19:34)

Boa tarde...
Céu limpo, 21.7 ºC, 1010 hpa a subir e 35% HR...alguem sabe a dança da chuva?...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2009 às 19:40)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura Máxima de *26,2ºC* nesta tarde de céu pouco nublado por Altocumulus.

Actualmente sigo com 19,8ºC, e céu limpo.

Humidade a 46% e vento fraco a moderado de NNO (338º).

Pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Set 2009 às 20:01)

*Olá boa tarde...* 

Dia com poucas nuvens em geral que ao início da tarde se marcou com a presença de alguns Cirrus do tipo Vertebratus. O vento, esse aumentou de intensidade passando de fraco a moderado predominando de N/NW.

Por aqui a temperatura Máxima chegou aos 28.1ºC e agora anda nos 21.2ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Extremos de hoje:
12,8ºC/27ºC.
Actualmente 19,1ºC, céu limpo, vento moderado a forte e humidade a 62%.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Set 2009 às 21:05)

Olá

Sigo com 19.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Céu limpo e 18,5ºC.

Vento fraco e humidade nos 65%.

Uma noite agradável!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Boas,
Neste momento 17,8ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 63%.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2009 às 22:07)

Boas

Mínima de 16,4ºC e máxima de 28,9ºC 

Agora vento fraco e 20,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.máxima: 28.7ºC

T.minima: 15.5ºC

PS: a partir de amanhã só posso vir aqui postar a partir das 19:00H, por motivos profissionais, mas isto das segundas ás sextas


----------



## belem (15 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Hoje aqui caiu uma grande «granizada» de sol, fartou-se de «chover» calor e  o céu esteve «carregado» de azul.
Sapos alguém quer?


----------



## Brunomc (15 Set 2009 às 22:22)

> Hoje aqui caiu uma grande «granizada» de sol, fartou-se de «chover» calor e o céu esteve «carregado» de azul.
> Sapos alguém quer?



quero um..


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 22:23)

belem disse:


> Hoje aqui caiu uma grande «granizada» de sol, fartou-se de «chover» calor e  o céu esteve «carregado» de azul.
> Sapos alguém quer?



Por aqui também...


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2009 às 22:25)

belem disse:


> Hoje aqui caiu uma grande «granizada» de sol, fartou-se de «chover» calor e  o céu esteve «carregado» de azul.
> Sapos alguém quer?



Esqueceste-te dos grandes raios que cairam... raios de sol

Veremos o que nos trás o dia de amanha


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2009 às 22:41)

Extremos de hoje
Mínima:14.3ºC
Máxima:28.6ºC

Agora 21.4ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Set 2009 às 23:15)

Por aqui céu limpo, 17,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Despeço-me com 20.7ºC, 51%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

17.5ºC
26.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

17,3 ºC / 28,4 ºC

47 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2009 às 23:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.5ºC

Máx - 25.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 50 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2009 às 00:07)

*boa noite!* 

O céu está limpo e o vento moderou a sua intensidade soprando fraco de NW.

*Extremos de 15-Set:*

*Máximos:* 28.1ºC / 84% hr

*mínimos:* 17.4ºC / 22% hr

Actuais: 19.1ºC / 54% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2009 às 00:13)

belem disse:


> Hoje aqui caiu uma grande «granizada» de sol, fartou-se de «chover» calor e  o céu esteve «carregado» de azul.
> Sapos alguém quer?



_"Os meus caros colegas deste fórum, não param de surpreender!
Sempre bem humorados!"_


----------



## belem (16 Set 2009 às 01:03)

joseoliveira disse:


> _"Os meus caros colegas deste fórum, não param de surpreender!
> Sempre bem humorados!"_



Esse meu post irónico foi uma resposta  exactamente a esses posts.
Humor com humor se paga!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2009 às 01:42)

O céu continua limpo e uma leve brisa sem direcção definida marca uma certa monotonia nesta noite!

Despeço-me por agora e também porque desde o início da noite a rede encontra-se com demasiados cortes para o meu gosto, o que não é habitual! 

Valores actuais: 18.8ºC e 52% hr (valor percentual com ligeira descida desde há pouco sendo também curioso aquando do cair da noite ter registado valores aparentemente muito baixos face ao habitual neste período do dia!).


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 01:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *26,2ºC*

---

Actualmente sigo com 16,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Set 2009 às 08:37)

Bom dia, mais uma manha com alta humidade mas está céu limpo  com algum vento mas fraco. Vamos esperar pelo resto do dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Set 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 17ºC esta noite, com um pormenor curioso... Segundo os gráficos da minha estação, até cerca das 04h45 a temperatura estava muito estável e a humidade bastante baixa para o normal, na casa dos 50%. Após essa hora e até ao amanhecer, uma brusca descida da temperatura e um aumento forte da humidade... Alguma massa de ar fresca e húmida que entrou a essa hora...
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo, 20.3ºC, 63&HR, 1009hpa.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Set 2009 às 09:50)

Por Tomar uma manhã já para  fresco, com 7.6 ºC (06:58).


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2009 às 10:19)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado. Neste momento o sol já vai aquecendo bem!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE, com 22,6 ºC.

A pressão volta a subir e está agora nos 1010,5 hPa.


----------



## Kispo (16 Set 2009 às 11:22)

nova mínima de Setembro: 15.5ºC

actualmente sigo com 20.3ºC, 63%hr e 1010mb. Céu limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Set 2009 às 11:24)

Bons dias , actualmente estou com 18,6ºC, vento fraco, e pequenos e poucos farrapos de cumulos pelo céu...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 11:28)

Ora bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de hoje, já mais fresca, com *15,3ºC*.

Neste momento levo 21,1ºC, e humidade nos 49%.

Vento fraco do quadrante Norte e Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2009 às 11:58)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 11,8º.

Neste momento 22,0º, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## criz0r (16 Set 2009 às 12:00)

Bons dias, por aqui Céu Limpo, 22,5ºC e Vento nulo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Set 2009 às 12:49)

Boa taqde numa altura em que começam a aparecer cumulos por cima de lisboa. Em Almada porem continua céu limpo. Até mais logo!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 12:58)

22,3ºC, o céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra moderado, a 17,6 km/h de O (270º).

Humidade a 45% e pressão a 1012 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2009 às 13:17)

Boa tarde...

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, avistam-se alguns Cumulus Mediocris talvez com alguma tendência para Congestus, penso que sobre Odivelas e afins.
O vento fraco que se faz sentir desloca-se de NE.

Registo no momento 26.2ºC e 31% hr


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Set 2009 às 13:19)

Agora também começam a formar.se na margem sul. Na margem norte estao a desenvolver que e uma coisa parva. Resta ver se virá chuva vento nu trovoada associada, embora nao me pareça.


----------



## criz0r (16 Set 2009 às 13:23)

É curioso, estava eu a sair do Almada Fórum há sensivelmente 15 minutos apenas observava meros cumulus espalhados e neste pequeno espaço de tempo desenvolveu-se de uma forma impressionante.. estão todas por trás da minha casa neste momento.


----------



## Madragoa (16 Set 2009 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,e de repente surgiram Cumulus,do nada...,tenho um bem grande e escuro aqui por cima da minha zona,desloca se de N para Sul,ainda há um bocado tinha estado a ver o sat 24 e nada...



Temp actual 24.6c
Pressão 1009 mb
Vento fraco de E/SE
Neste momento céu muito nublado a Norte,do Rio para Sul não há nuvens   



Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Set 2009 às 13:32)

Madragoa disse:


> Boa tarde,e de repente surgiram Cumulus,do nada...,tenho um bem grande e escuro aqui por cima da minha zona,desloca se de N para Sul,ainda há um bocado tinha estado a ver o sat 24 e nada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exacto, formaram-se do nada, há pouco nem sinal deles...
25.3ºC, 40%HR, 1009hpa, UV4.


----------



## luis elvas (16 Set 2009 às 13:45)

boa tarde a todos aqui na amora esta a ficar interessante ceu muito nublado
agora registo: 

Max.-25ºc
Min.-16ºc
Hum.-33%

façam a dança da chuva para matar-mos saudades

ate logo


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2009 às 14:07)

aqui o céu estava limpo, mas agora apareceram muitos cúmulos, principalmente a Este e alguns por cima também.

26.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2009 às 14:15)

De facto o céu começa a ficar coberto de cumulos, mas surgem de forma estranha, provenientes de NE e mais concentrados nos vales.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2009 às 14:23)

O aquecimento continua, mesmo com o crescimento sucessivo dos cumulus humilis.

Aqui por terras mais baixas, concentram-se mais cumulus, precisamente por cima do Tejo.

Brisa de NNO e 26,8 ºC, pressão a descer para os 1009,3 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (16 Set 2009 às 14:44)

O Céu aqui por volta das 14h


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2009 às 14:46)

Os Cumulus que ainda se observam parecem ter perdido um pouco do seu vigor inicial; passaram a humilis! Lá se vai o entusiasmo... 

O vento rodou entretanto e desloca-se de NO.

Valores actuais: 25.7ºC e 28% hr.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2009 às 15:13)

A mínima foi de 9,5ºC. Actualmente céu limpo, 21,5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2009 às 16:17)

Por aqui céu a ficar nublado, temp: 23,7C e pressão a 1008


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2009 às 16:35)

hoje minima de 16.7º e as 8.13h estavam 16.9º.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2009 às 17:00)

A acção da nortadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2009 às 17:57)

A máxima foi de 22,3ºC. Actualmente 18,9ºC, céu nublado e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2009 às 19:12)

Boas , algumas nuvens por aqui :


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2009 às 19:21)

Algumas nuvens por cá e 21.0ºC

A mínima foi de 14.4ºC
A máxima de 27.2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2009 às 19:22)

Aqui e agora 17,4ºC, céu limpo, vento moderado a forte e humidade a 67%.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 19:23)

Regresso a casa com 18,3ºC de temperatura, e humidade nos 69%.

Vento a 23,4 km/h de NNO (338º), e pressão nos 1011 hPa.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2009 às 19:31)

Bom fim de tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.minima: 13.1ºC

T.Máxima: 28.6ºC

Neste momento estão 21.6ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## luis elvas (16 Set 2009 às 19:31)

bem aqui por volta das 14:00 estava assim


----------



## ct5iul (16 Set 2009 às 19:46)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:27.8ºC 13:09
TEMP MIN: 15.7ºC 06:53 

Temp actual 18.3ºC 19:40 
Pressão: 1009.3Hpa 19:40 
Intensidade do Vento: 22.3 km/h 19:40 
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 13.2ºC  19:40 
Humidade Relativa:67% 19:40  
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm  
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:20
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento Vento moderado a Forte de Norte rajada maxima 35.6km/h ás 18:59

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2009 às 20:13)

sigo com 18.6, vento moderado com rajadas de norte e ceu pouco nublado por cirrus e cirroestratus.
maxima de 26.2º


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*16,7ºC*

Máxima:*27,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *46,4km/h NW*

Agora céu limpo o vento continua moderado e a temperatura é de 18,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2009 às 20:55)

A máxima hoje não foi além dos 25,8º.

Neste momento já uns bem frescos 15,5º, com céu estrelado e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2009 às 21:04)

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado com rajadas frequentes a rondar os 40 km/h.

Agora 18,6 ºC e 68 %, com a pressão de volta aos 1010,1 hPa.


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2009 às 21:12)

18.1...algum fresco devido ao vento moderado


----------



## thunderboy (16 Set 2009 às 21:16)

Boa noite
Por aqui já se sente o frio. 16.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 22:01)

Actuais 16,3ºC, numa fresca noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.

Humidade nos 77% e vento moderado do quadrante Norte, com uma rajada máxima de *39,6 km/h*, até ao momento.


----------



## under (16 Set 2009 às 22:54)

Eu sei que é offtopic mas a bocado ao ver a meteorologia na tv lembrei-me que quando tive geografia a professora ter-nos dito que quando chovia numa das ilhas ia chover no continente.Nao me lembro se era Açores ou Madeira.Como ja la vao quase 20 anos queria saber se é verdade ou nao...e qual das ilhas é.Ceu limpo, 16ºC, 1010 hpa...


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2009 às 23:42)

Esse falso mito é que se dizia que quando chovia nos Açores aqui chovia passado dois dias mas lá chove quase todos os dias


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2009 às 23:48)

Está fresquinho esta noite com 15.3ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima 14.4ºC
Máxima 27.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Set 2009 às 23:50)

Por aqui o habitual céu limpo, com a temperatura ligeiramente mais fresca...
Sigo com 17.8ºC, 71%HR, 1010hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17ºC
25.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 23:52)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *24,0ºC*

Vento Máximo: *39,6 km/h* de N (360º)

---

Actuais 16,1ºC, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2009 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

16,8 ºC / 27,0 ºC

---

Dia agradável de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado. 

Começa a notar-se um arrefecimento gradual desde há alguns dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 15.2ºC

Máx - 23.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 61 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Set 2009 às 00:07)

boa noite... 

A nortada moderada que por aqui se faz sentir, sobretudo pela sensação de maior frescura, parece querer mostrar que já não pertence ao "último Verão deste ano" 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por alguns Fractus e alguns Cirrus dispersos.

*Extremos de 16-Set* (antes de saír para o serviço):

*Máximos:* 27.3ºC / 80% hr

*mínimos:* 15.8ºC / 27% hr

Por agora, talvez uns 17ºC


----------



## luis elvas (17 Set 2009 às 00:21)

boas sigo com 16.4ºc Hum.-82%

ate logo.


----------



## Madragoa (17 Set 2009 às 00:35)

Bom dia 

Sigo por Lisboa,

Temp actual 16,4c
Céu pouco nublado
Vento moderado de NO
Pressão atmosférica 1009mb

Noite fresca...,pelo menos vento há com fartura...




Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2009 às 00:53)

Noite fresca por Setúbal sigo com 16,6ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2009 às 01:04)

Por aqui temperatura a subir, neste momento 14,1º, depois de já ter estado nos 13,0º, derivado ao céu ter ficado nublado.

O vento é fraco/nulo como habitual.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2009 às 02:29)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO, com 16,9 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2009 às 07:04)

Bom dia!

Fresca manhã de céu pouco nublado, com temperatura actual de *14,5ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento!

Humidade nos 80% e vento a 14,0 km/h de NO (315º).

Pressão nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2009 às 07:22)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado apenas com algumas nuvens a Este , temperatura actual de 13.2


----------



## F_R (17 Set 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia

Estão 14.3ºC

A mínima foi de 14.0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2009 às 08:37)

Bom dia mais uma manhã fresca e com alguma humidade e uma noite cujo destaque foi o vento moderado. Vamos ver o dia de hoje.


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado com vento nulo. Hoje era visível uma enorme camada de orvalho em cima dos carros... Em alguns parecia quase gelo.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Set 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 16.2ºC, a mais baixa do mês.
De momento, 18.9ºC, 64%HR, 1009hpa.
Céu limpo, embora para a outra banda (Lx) exista alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Kispo (17 Set 2009 às 10:47)

nova mínima do mês: 15.1ºC

Neste momento estão 18.7ºC, 69%hr, 1011mb e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2009 às 11:24)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.

Manhã mais fresca que as anteriores, mas agora 23,2 ºC e 45 % de humidade relativa.

A pressão recupera para os 1011,5 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2009 às 12:27)

Ainda com 19,3ºC, o céu mantém-se muito nublado, por um _mix_ de núvens baixas e médias.

Humidade nos 49% e vento moderado, a soprar a 24,1 km/h de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1012 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Set 2009 às 13:19)

O céu vai estando pintalgado por algumas nuvens, mas nada que antecipe festa... Essa é só mais logo no Estádio da Luz!
Entretanto, sigo com 22.5ºC, 48%HR, 1009hpa.
Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2009 às 14:07)

Por aqui céu já praticamente encoberto por nuvens altas e médias. Começa-se a preparar o cenário para a noite que se espera pelo menos "um pouquito animada".


----------



## criz0r (17 Set 2009 às 14:14)

Boas tardes, por aqui á hora do almoço o Céu ainda se apresentava nublado por alguns cumulus mas mais uma vez eles cortaram relações com Almada e foram-se embora deixando agora o Céu pouco nublado.

Temp - 23,6ºC
Vento fraco a moderado de Norte
1010hpa


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2009 às 14:49)

aagora no campo grande vento moderado de norte e ceu parcialmente nublado por cumulus, a este alguns cumulus congestus.
na encarnaçao a minima foi de 15.6º e as 8.07 estavam 15.7º
de realçar que desde finais de junho a temperatura minima nao era inferior a 16.0º
fiquem bem


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Set 2009 às 15:13)

*boa tarde...* 

Esses lindos cumulus bem como alguns Cirrus, também se observam por aqui, a Este e Sudeste.
De qualquer forma o sol está bem presente aqui pelo litoral com o vento a deslocar-se fraco a moderado de W/NW.

Valores actuais: 24.2ºC e 31% hr.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2009 às 16:03)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 9,9º, batendo as mínimas deste Verão registadas em Julho.

Depois de uma manhã de céu pouco nublado, agora muitas nuvens e vento moderado de NW.

Temp. actual 25,2º.


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2009 às 17:20)

temperaturas já com "cheirinho" a Outono, hoje tive a mínima mais baixa desde Junho, ou seja, abaixo dos 15ºC, precisamente ------ *14.4ºC*

neste momento 25.7ºC


----------



## under (17 Set 2009 às 17:39)

Alguem me pode explicar que nuvem é aquela que vem a descer desde o norte de portugal,pela costa...vi no SAT24.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2009 às 17:54)

under disse:


> Alguem me pode explicar que nuvem é aquela que vem a descer desde o norte de portugal,pela costa...vi no SAT24.



É a crista de uma frente que está a ser puxada pelo centro da depressão que está por cima de Espanha.


----------



## under (17 Set 2009 às 18:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> É a crista de uma frente que está a ser puxada pelo centro da depressão que está por cima de Espanha.



Amigo Mario e isso vai-se traduzir em que?Frio ou chuva?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2009 às 18:06)

under disse:


> Amigo Mario e isso vai-se traduzir em que?Frio ou chuva?



Nada só "tapa" o céu.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2009 às 18:08)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal tive uma mínima de 15,4ºC e uma máxima de 24,4ºC...a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 34,7km/h  W

Agora céu pouco nublado e 21,2ºc...para esta madrugada e manha de amanha não espero nada de mais por aqui talvez alguns pingos ou no máximo aguaceiros moderados mas que nem devem dar para registar 1mm...espero me enganar!!


----------



## under (17 Set 2009 às 18:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nada só "tapa" o céu.



Ja me arrependi de ter perguntado...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2009 às 18:10)

Temperatura máxima de apenas *21,2ºC*!

Actualmente sigo já com 18,3ºC, e a humidade está nos 66%.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de O (270º) e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2009 às 18:48)

Olá boa tarde

Temperatura a descer bem por agora: 19.9ºC

Humidade nos 58% e o vento é moderado com 19 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2009 às 18:59)

Extremos de hoje:
7,6ºC/20,9ºC.
Agora céu nublado e 18,2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2009 às 19:09)

O sol já regressou aqui e a temperatura está a subir, depois de ter atingido os 17,9º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2009 às 19:23)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima; 27.1ºC

T.minima: 14.4ºC


----------



## ct5iul (17 Set 2009 às 19:32)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:24.8ºC 15:13
TEMP MIN: 15.ºC 07:44 

Temp actual 17.8ºC 19:30 
Pressão: 1012.8Hpa 19:30 
Intensidade do Vento: 15.4 km/h 19:30 
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 14.9ºC 19:30 
Humidade Relativa:71% 19:30 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento Vento moderado rajada maxima 33.1km/h ás 17:36

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2009 às 19:59)

Parece-me que amanhã teremos boas hipoteses aqui, vejam:


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2009 às 20:14)

ensemble das 12z para lisboa:


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2009 às 20:41)

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus, 16,8ºC e 79% de humidade.

Vento a 5,8 km/h de O (270º) e pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2009 às 20:55)

o que eu vejo é os espanhóis a levarem com tudo e nós aqui a "chuchar no dedo". Esperemos por amanhã...


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2009 às 20:59)

sigo com 18.1, vento moderado de NW e ceu limpo.


----------



## Madragoa (17 Set 2009 às 21:03)

Boa noite,sigo por Lisboa 

Temp actual 16.8c,baixa a bom ritmo... 
Humidade nos 72%
Céu pouco nublado
Pressão nos 1012 mb
Vento fraco a moderado de O/NO


Cumprimentos...


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2009 às 21:15)

Bem e neste momento estão agora 17.9ºC por aqui. Atenção à humidade que está a subir, 75% e a pressão nos 1013.4. O vento é de Oeste com 10.8 kmh


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2009 às 21:20)

Por aqui , a temperatura estagnou nos 17.0 e céu muito nublado


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2009 às 21:55)

Neste momento 15,8ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 69%.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Set 2009 às 22:35)

SIGO COM 17.2ºC 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2009 às 22:40)

Boas,
A temperatura neste momento é de 15,3ºC e a humidade de 70%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2009 às 23:19)

Extremos de hoje:

16,0 ºC / 25,0 ºC

---

Dia agradável de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## F_R (17 Set 2009 às 23:28)

Neste momento 16.4ºC

Mínima:14.0ºC
Máxima:25.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 14.5ºC

Máx - 20.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 50 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Set 2009 às 23:38)

*olá boa noite!* 

Pela tarde, a existência de Cumulus até com tendência a Congestus parecia animar esta tarde para consolação da anterior, mas quanto às duas, tudo não passou de fogo de palha!

Por agora o céu apresenta-se nublado e muito pouco vento face à noite anterior,no entanto o mesmo parece deslocar-se de Oeste.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 24.2ºC / 79% hr

*mínimos:* 15.1ºC / 31% hr

Actualmente (local de trabalho) talvez 19ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2009 às 23:52)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,2ºC*

Vento Máximo: *35,2 km/h* de NO (315º).

---

Actualmente sigo com 16,3ºC, estagnados, e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2009 às 00:00)

Dia mais fresco que os anteriores, com a máxima a ser relativamente baixa.

De momento, céu com bastante nebulisidade, 18.4ºC, 77%HR, 1013hpa (em subida), e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

16.2ºC
23.1ºC

Amplitude térmica baixa...


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2009 às 00:10)

Bom , por aqui a temperatura sobe e desce agora na casa dos 16.9 e o radar já mostra precipitação ao largo de Peniche


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2009 às 00:13)

Por aqui sigo a esta hora com 17,4ºC e vento fraco...o céu já vai aumentando de nebulosidade


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Set 2009 às 00:48)

_Termos muito pouco técnicos que fazem esboçar um sorriso!_ 

Já antes quase sempre acertava (neste caso durante a noite) quando observava um céu nublado em que as nuvens mais elevadas se apresentavam com uma tonalidade mais escura e outras sob estas por vezes isoladas mas em deslocação mais rápida e de tons mais claros, encarava este cenário como indicação de chuva eminente. 

De momento, a avaliar pela humidade, vento de Oeste e temperatura amena que se fazem sentir, penso que os ingredientes estão perfeitamente reunidos para que tal aconteça. Veremos!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2009 às 01:36)

Poucas alterações desde o meu último post.

Ainda 16,1ºC e mantenho o céu muito nublado.

Vento a 8,6 km/h.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (18 Set 2009 às 02:33)

Por aqui em Olho Marinho (Óbidos) esta a chover moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Set 2009 às 02:57)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Por aqui em Olho Marinho (Óbidos) esta a chover moderado.



Por aqui a morrinha instalou-se!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Set 2009 às 03:32)

A intensidade da precipitação desde há pouco aumentou consideravelmente.


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2009 às 07:25)

Boas ,  por aqui céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 16.2 e precipitação acumulada até ao momento 5,5mm


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2009 às 07:40)

Bom dia

Dia de chuva com 15.8ºC, que é a mínima até ao momento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2009 às 08:20)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca, com 17,3 ºC e céu muito nublado e 86 % de humidade relativa.

Acumulados 3,6 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2009 às 08:28)

Ora mais uma vez começou a chover por aqui


----------



## Madragoa (18 Set 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia....

Temp actual 18.8c(...ontem a temperatura desceu até as 8/9 da noite,e depois foi sempre a subir...)
Pressão atmosférica 1015 mb
Humidade 80%
Vento fraco de O/SO
Céu muito nublado a encoberto,amanheceu fresquinho.  

Pelo que vi hoje de manha,pela minha zona não ...nada



Cumprimentos...


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia! 

Aqui caíram 2,6mm esta noite.

Para já muitas nuvens, vento fraco de 17,0ºC.


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Vai chovendo constantemente e moderadamente por aqui. A espaços a chuva vem mesmo forte! Um dia invernal!


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia!
Invejo os relatos de todos os contemplados pelo elemento líquido, mas o Tejo serve de tampão e aqui não caiu nada... 
Pelo menos o penico nada marca e as ruas estão todas secas...
Céu nublado com abertas, é como segue aqui o dia.
Mínima de 17.5ºC.
Presentemente, 19.9ºC, 76%HR, 1016hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2009 às 10:30)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Vai chovendo constantemente e moderadamente por aqui. A espaços a chuva vem mesmo forte! Um dia invernal!



Das estações amadoras do wunderground, a da Carvoeira, Penacova, é aquela e mais precipitação acumulou até ao momento: 10,9mm. Nada mau! 

Aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro rápido e moderado.
Vou com 3,3mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também choveu, o que levou a uma acumulação excepcional de 0,0mm.

A temperatura mínima foi de 15,7ºC, e actualmente sigo com 19,5ºC.

O vento sopra moderado de NO (315º) e a pressão encontra-se nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,1º.

Neste momento ainda 15,2º e neste momento chove fraco.

Está a ser um belo dia de  (Adeus incêndios )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2009 às 12:06)

Início de tarde bem agradável, com 21,8 ºC e vento fraco de NO.

Acumulados 3,8 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2009 às 12:25)

Ainda com 19,4ºC, o céu mantém-se muito nublado por belos Cumulus!

Humidade nos 62%, vento a 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º) e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2009 às 12:38)

Por aqui mantém-se o céu nublado com bastantes abertas... Por enquanto vai brilhando o Sol...
Temperatura nos 21.7ºC, 61%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## vitamos (18 Set 2009 às 12:47)

Já não chove por aqui e o sol vai espreitando, mas o céu continua ameaçador!


----------



## criz0r (18 Set 2009 às 13:37)

Boas tardes, por aqui ontem á noite deu a entender que até poderia cair qualquer coisa mas não passou disso mesmo e neste momento 23,4ºC, Céu nublado com abertas, Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste e pressão nos 1017hpa.


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2009 às 14:26)

sigo com 21.7º
de manha houve alguma precipitaçao e ás 8.10 estavam 17.0º


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2009 às 15:15)

Mínima de 15,1ºC. Tenho acumulados 7,1mm.
Por enquanto o céu está muito nublado mas não chove. A temperatura é de 19,1ºC e o vento é fraco a moderado.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2009 às 15:46)

Por aqui pressão a 1015, temp 21C e parou d chover embora bastante nublado


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Por Tomar, chuva nem vela e sempre com uma temperatura constante.

21.4 ºC (15:49)
16.0 ºC (01:02)

Só agora é que começou a subir.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (18 Set 2009 às 15:53)

Por aqui em Olho Marinho (Óbidos) passou mais um aguaceiro o que vem acontecer desde manha.

A mínima 16.4ºC, máxima 20.5ºC.

Sigo com *18.6ºC*


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2009 às 16:26)

Boas

Por Santarém o céu ameaça muito mas so cai uns pingps de vez em quando.
Disseram me foi que em Abrantes choveu bem.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2009 às 16:52)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui!
Já não chovia desde de manhã.

19,0ºC e vento moderado de ONO.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2009 às 16:55)

Boa tarde

Em Linda-a-Velha o céu esta muito nublado, mas ainda não caiu uma pinga de chuva


----------



## Lightning (18 Set 2009 às 17:18)

Por aqui escureceu bastante, e está a pingar. 

Vento moderado com rajadas frequentes. Já tinha saudades deste misto de vento/algumas pingas.


----------



## thunderboy (18 Set 2009 às 17:20)

Boa tarde
Começa por aqui também a e escurecer e o vento a soprar mais forte.
19.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2009 às 17:36)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui escureceu bastante, e está a pingar.
> 
> Vento moderado com rajadas frequentes. Já tinha saudades deste misto de vento/algumas pingas.



Exacto, por aqui o céu está ameaçador, embora ainda não tenha chovido...
Mas parece que se encaminha para isso.
20ºC, 69%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2009 às 17:39)

Boas

Mínima de 17,4ºC e máxima de 22,3ºC...

De manha caiu um aguaceiro mas que não durou mais de 1minuto as pingas eram bem gordas parecia granizo 


Agora céu a ficar muito escuro pois a linha de instabilidade está a chegar a esta zona vinda de norte para sul e vai largar uns pingos mas nada de mais...

21,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2009 às 17:43)

Vejo as cortinas de chuva mesmo aqui ao lado, mas está a falhar aqui... Apenas umas leves pingas... bah!


----------



## Lightning (18 Set 2009 às 17:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> Vejo as cortinas de chuva mesmo aqui ao lado, mas está a falhar aqui... Apenas umas leves pingas... bah!



Acabou de chover aqui (e ainda está a chover um pouco). O chão ficou bem molhado, apesar de não ter feito poças.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2009 às 17:46)

Sigo com chuviscos e céu muito escuro...
Já á 35 minutos que os chuviscos caem! 
Muito vento e 19º 
Espero esta noite os chuviscos continuem a cair... e o frio...


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2009 às 17:46)

Chuva na margem sul, zona de Palmela


----------



## criz0r (18 Set 2009 às 17:58)

E por aqui vão caindo umas pingas que quase nem dá para molhar o chão acompanhadas de vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste. A temperatura está nos 20ºC e pressão em 1017hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2009 às 17:58)

Sigo com chuva


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2009 às 18:00)

Por aqui começou agora a chover de forma fraca 

20,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2009 às 18:05)

E agora cai com alguma força já é moderada a continuar assim poderia registar 1mm 

20,2ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Set 2009 às 18:10)

Olá

Sigo com 19.1ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2009 às 18:18)

Já parou e não deu nem para 1mm, já esperava...enfim durante 5minutos caiu de forma moderada já não foi mau... 

19,6ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Set 2009 às 18:42)

Boas tardes, caiu a pouco um aguaceiro moderado, e o céu continua a apresentar-se muito nublado, 18ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Henrique (18 Set 2009 às 19:10)

Pensei que não fosse chover, mas afinal sempre cairam umas pingas. Penso que não irá muito para além disto. Algum vento à mistura e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2009 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde

No local onde trabalho que é em coruche, hoje por volta das 12:00H caiu um aguaceiro que já deu para molhar bem a estrada, cheguei a casa á pouco e a minha mãe diz-me que cá só pingou mas nem deu para molhar a estrada, emfim o couço é assim mesmo.

Por agora estão 20.4ºC e o céu está nublado.
A Minima de hoje foi de 17.7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2009 às 19:49)

Sigo com céu muito nublado com nuvens bastantes escuras e continuam os chuviscos...
No meu quintal já fizeram pequenas poças 
A temperatura está a ficar muito fria com 17º 
De acordo com o GFS espero a continuação dos chuviscos... 
Eu até gosto deste tempo assim: Chuva, vento... Tá bom 
O que acham? Também gostam?


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2009 às 21:09)

andres disse:


> Sigo com céu muito nublado com nuvens bastantes escuras e continuam os chuviscos...
> No meu quintal já fizeram pequenas poças
> A temperatura está a ficar muito fria com 17º
> De acordo com o GFS espero a continuação dos chuviscos...
> ...


Tamb gosto sim, entao se estiver na cama melhor . O GFS p Coimbra preve chuva até ás 6h da manha q é a hora a q entro ao serviço


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Mais um dia político, ou seja, muita promessa e pouca ou nenhuma obra...
Caíram uns pinguinhos, mas nem a estrada molhou...
De momento, o céu está pouco nublado, e está fresquinho lá fora.
Sigo com 18.5ºC, 75%HR, 1020hpa (grande subida - ontem ou anteontem andou pelos 1007,1008).

Extremos do dia:

17.5ºC
21.9ºC

Mais um dia de baixa amplitude térmica...


----------



## belem (18 Set 2009 às 22:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mais um dia político, ou seja, muita promessa e pouca ou nenhuma obra...
> Caíram uns pinguinhos, mas nem a estrada molhou...
> De momento, o céu está pouco nublado, e está fresquinho lá fora.
> Sigo com 18.5ºC, 75%HR, 1020hpa (grande subida - ontem ou anteontem andou pelos 1007,1008).
> ...



A estação de Gago Coutinho espelhou isso mesmo!
O fiasco da politiquice através da estonteante quantidade de chuva deixada no pluviómetro: 1,4mm!
Aqui mais abaixo, senão foi o mesmo, foi ainda menos.
A terra continua gretada e poeirenta.
Terá que ser um aguaceiro na altura certa, lá mais para Outubro, a resolver isto.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Registei mais chuva, tendo agora 7,6mm acumulados.
Actualmente a temperatura é de 16,7ºC, o céu está muito nublado mas não chove, o vento é fraco e a humidade é de 77%.


----------



## under (18 Set 2009 às 23:23)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mais um dia político, ou seja, muita promessa e pouca ou nenhuma obra...
> Caíram uns pinguinhos, mas nem a estrada molhou...
> De momento, o céu está pouco nublado, e está fresquinho lá fora.
> Sigo com 18.5ºC, 75%HR, 1020hpa (grande subida - ontem ou anteontem andou pelos 1007,1008).
> ...



Subiu e de que maneira!
ps:nao sei como se colocam imagens aqui,por isso aqui vai o link.

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7281/dgt0451.jpg


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2009 às 23:23)

Boas , até ao momento o total de precipitação foi de 7,5mm , neste momento temperatura de 16.1 Cº


----------



## tdda (18 Set 2009 às 23:28)

Hoje choveu qualquer coisa registei 2.4mm.
A temperatura minima de hoje acabei de a atingir 15,8ºC. Pelo menos até agora.

Min. 15,8ºC
Max: 21,3ºC

O dados de hoje

 Average temperature     = 18.3°C
 Average humidity        = 80%
 Average dewpoint        = 14.8°C
 Average barometer       = 1017.2 hPa
 Average windspeed       = 7.8 km/h
 Average gustspeed       = 13.1 km/h
 Average direction       = 344° (NNW)
 Rainfall for day        = 2.4 mm
 Maximum rain per minute = 0.9 mm on day 18 at time 05:47
 Maximum temperature     = 21.3°C on day 18 at time 14:46
 Minimum temperature     = 15.8°C on day 18 at time 23:26
 Maximum humidity        = 90% on day 18 at time 10:16
 Minimum humidity        = 61% on day 18 at time 14:46
 Maximum pressure        = 1022.3 hPa on day 18 at time 23:11
 Minimum pressure        = 1014.7 hPa on day 18 at time 03:16
 Maximum windspeed       = 18.5 km/h on day 18 at time 15:46
 Maximum gust speed      = 33.3 km/h  from 315°( NW) on day 18 at time 14:46
 Maximum heat index      = 24.3°C on day 18 at time 14:46


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

16,9 ºC / 22,9 ºC

3,8 mm

---

Um dia muito agradável de chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2009 às 00:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.1ºC

Máx - 20.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Precipitação - 0.2 mm

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado/muito nublado, vento moderado e alguns aguaceiros muito fracos.


----------



## meteo (19 Set 2009 às 01:04)

Por aqui um dia de alguma parra,e nenhuma uva! Céu muito nublado,bastante negro á tarde e nem uma gota! Com vento fraco a moderado.
Na próxima semana vem ai a lestada,com calor e nortada praticamente inexistente!


----------



## Lousano (19 Set 2009 às 01:15)

Por aqui vai chovendo 

Temp. 15,1º e vento nulo.

Depois destes meses sem umas gotas, em 24 horas vem um dia quase de Inverno.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2009 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.1ºC.
Por agora estão 17.7ºC e o céu está com algums nuvens altas.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2009 às 09:20)

Boas...
Tive uma minima de 12º 
O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas e estão 16º
Ontem das 17:00 ás 19:30 cairam chuviscos que chegaram a fazer poça na minha rua 

*PS: Para hoje não espero nada por aqui... Só se formar algo durante o dia... Estaremos cá para ver!*


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2009 às 12:10)

Bom dia!!

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,6ºC...

Agora céu nublado mas com boas abertas mas está fresco a sombra estão 19,6ºC com vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2009 às 12:17)

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2009 às 12:23)

A mínima foi de 11,8ºC. Actualmente 20,8ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 79%.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Set 2009 às 14:17)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 16.1ºC, a mais baixa do mês...
Sigo com 23.1ºC, 48%HR, 1023hpa, céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Boas,
Aqui e agora 21,1ºC, céu pouco nublado, humidade a 71% e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Set 2009 às 18:46)

Máxima de 23.3ºC, seguindo agora com 21.9ºC.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2009 às 19:03)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas em especial por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.6ºC

T.Minima: 14.1ºC


----------



## squidward (19 Set 2009 às 19:38)

dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e alguma nebulosidade media/baixa.

pelo que vejo pelo satélite é possível termos alguma animação durante esta noite/madrugada?


----------



## under (19 Set 2009 às 20:32)

squidward disse:


> dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e alguma nebulosidade media/baixa.
> 
> pelo que vejo pelo satélite é possível termos alguma animação durante esta noite/madrugada?



Estou a ver umas nuvens esquisitas que se aproximam do norte de Africa do lado do mar...alguem pode "traduzir"?


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Set 2009 às 21:55)

Sigo com 18.8ºC, 69%HR, 1024hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

16.1ºC
23.3ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (19 Set 2009 às 21:56)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Minima: 16.3ºC (7:58)
T. Maxima: 21.9ºC (18:16)

Sigo com céu nublado

18ºC

59%Hr

1024hpa

Vento fraco N


----------



## tdda (19 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Neste momento:

17,2ºC -0.6h
79%rh
1025.4hpa estável
Vento fraco de Noroeste

Dados de hoje:
 Average temperature     = 18.6°C
 Average humidity        = 71%
 Average dewpoint        = 12.8°C
 Average barometer       = 1024.3 hPa
 Average windspeed       = 5.1 km/h
 Average gustspeed       = 9.3 km/h
 Average direction       = 353° ( N )
 Maximum temperature     = 23.5°C on day 19 at time 16:03
 Minimum temperature     = 14.8°C on day 19 at time 07:33
 Maximum humidity        = 89% on day 19 at time 07:33
 Minimum humidity        = 45% on day 19 at time 16:03
 Maximum pressure        = 1026.0 hPa on day 19 at time 22:27
 Minimum pressure        = 1022.1 hPa on day 19 at time 00:03
 Maximum windspeed       = 16.6 km/h on day 19 at time 16:33
 Maximum gust speed      = 24.1 km/h  from 045°( NE) on day 19 at time 19:03
 Maximum heat index      = 25.2°C on day 19 at time 15:03


----------



## Lightning (19 Set 2009 às 23:07)

squidward disse:


> dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e alguma nebulosidade media/baixa.
> 
> pelo que vejo pelo satélite é possível termos alguma animação durante esta noite/madrugada?



Existem algumas manchas de precipitação no Sul, e parece que a convecção está a deslocar-se toda aqui para o centro, veremos no que dá. 

Já agora, faço a mesma pergunta. É possível haver alguma animação mesmo que pouca, esta noite? 

A convecção tem bom aspecto...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2009 às 02:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 15.6ºC

Máx - 21.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 45 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado/muito nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2009 às 03:16)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.

Agora 17,1 ºC e 74 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (20 Set 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 8,8º, que demonstra que o Verão já era.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 14,4º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2009 às 12:04)

Olá

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.7ºC.
Por agora estão 25.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 13:19)

Extremos de ontem:
11,8ºC/21,7ºC.
A mínima de hoje foi de 8,1ºC.
Actualmente 21,4ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 75%.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Set 2009 às 16:20)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 16.8C, e máxima, até ao momento, de 24.1ºC.
Sigo com 23.7ºC, 45%HR, 1021hpa, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2009 às 17:32)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.1ºC, o vento sopra moderado de N e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.1ºC

T.minima: 13.7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 19:46)

A máxima foi de 22,4ºC. A temperatura actual é de 17,8ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 21:08)

Aqui e agora céu limpo, vento nulo, humidade a 78% e temperatura de 16,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2009 às 21:54)

Mais um dia agradável, com uma tarde na casa dos 26 ºC.

Agora 18,4 ºC e vento moderado de NO.

A pressão já se encontra nos 1024,3 hPa.


----------



## Teles (20 Set 2009 às 21:58)

Boas por aqui céu limpo vento por vezes fraco a moderado e uma temperatura actual de 17.2


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Set 2009 às 22:16)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, 18.9ºC, 73%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.8ºC
24.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2009 às 22:26)

Actualmente a temperatura é de 15,6ºC e a humidade de 79%.


----------



## belem (20 Set 2009 às 23:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui neste momento estão 26.1ºC, o vento sopra moderado de N e o céu está pouco nublado.
> 
> ...



Eu hope passei pelo Couço vindo de Ponte de Sôr e da Barragem de Montargil.
A temperatura andou a roçar ou atingiu mesmo os 30ºc,  no vale de Montargil.
A temperatura da água estava óptima, quente, bem quente mesmo ( como de costume, até fora do verão já apanhei lá água morna).
Pelo menos uns 27-29ºc, isto porque estou familiarizado com as temperaturas de piscina.
As águas desceram muito... Mais um bocado, chegavam à situação de 1992, em que quase se podia nadar de um lado ou outro.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2009 às 23:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 15.5ºC

Máx - 21.5ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 53 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu pouco nublado vento moderado.


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2009 às 23:43)

sigo com 18.1º, ceu limpo e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,9ºC e a máxima de 27,0ºC...

Agora céu limpo com vento fraco e 17,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

De regresso à base, relato céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Temperatura nos 16,6ºC.

---

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *44,2 km/h* de NO (315º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2009 às 00:57)

Noite um pouco ventosa, com o vento a soprar moderado de NO e constante.

Agora 18,0 ºC e 77 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão nos 1024,0 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Set 2009 às 01:06)

olá boa noite  

O que é bom cedo termina e ao regresso sou recebido por uma noite relativamente calma sobretudo pelo vento que se faz sentir fraco a moderado vindo de Norte.
O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens dispersas do tipo Fractus que se observam mais compactas junto à faixa costeira a norte de Sintra.

Valores actuais: 17.3ºC com 78% hr.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2009 às 09:29)

bons dias
sigo com 20.0, ceu limpo e vento fraco de NW


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia

Dia de sol com o céu completamente limpo

A mínima em Abrantes foi de 13.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

O dia começou com nevoeiro. neste momento o sol brilha num céu pouco nublado. O vento é fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Actuais 19,2ºC, nesta fresca manhã de céu limpo.

Humidade nos 54% e vento a soprar moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## under (21 Set 2009 às 11:01)

Preve-se mais um dia solarengo aqui por coimbra...
Temp:14º C e 1024 hpa


----------



## ct5iul (21 Set 2009 às 13:02)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 24.6ºC 13:00
Pressão: 1022.1Hpa 13:00
Intensidade do Vento: 13.6 km/h 13:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 23.0ºC 13:00
Humidade Relativa:43% 13:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 13:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 ALTO 13:00 
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2009 às 13:50)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 16,5ºC...

Agora reina o sol num céu limpo e tempo bastante ameno com 26,6ºC e vento fraco quase nulo...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Set 2009 às 15:09)

Mínima de *11,7ºC*

Agora sigo com 29,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2009 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 17.5ºC, seguindo agora com 25.2ºC.
Céu praticamente limpo, com vento fraco.
Máxima, até ao momento, de 25.5ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Set 2009 às 18:44)

Extremos de hoje:

*29.3 °C (16:19)*
*11.7 °C (06:54)*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2009 às 19:48)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura máxima de *22,6ºC* pelas 13:54.

Actualmente sigo já com 18,1ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2009 às 19:51)

Boas

Por aqui estão 23.7ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.8ºC

T.Minima: 14.8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Set 2009 às 20:20)

Olá, boa noite... 

Por aqui (work), a tarde termina com céu pouco nublado composto por Cirrus mas dispersos. O vento desloca-se de NW fraco a moderado.

De momento sem dados próprios, deduzo que estejam uns 19/20ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2009 às 21:57)

Sigo com 19.5ºC, 64%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

17.5ºC
25.5ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2009 às 22:05)

boas noites
esta tarde fui visitar os meus avos em arruda.
desde dia 12 os extremos foram 12.5º e 25.0º e ás 21.20 estavam 16.2º, vento fraco a moderado de norte e ceu limpo.
aqui na encarnação sigo com 18.6º, vento fraco de noroeste e ceu limpo.
desde dia 12 os extremos foram 15.6º e 26.2º.


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2009 às 22:10)

Boa noite.
A mín. hoje foi 12,6º e max. de 26,2º.

Neste momento vento fraco/nulo, céu pouco nublado e 16,9º.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2009 às 22:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*16,5ºC*

Máxima:*29,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *33,8km/h N*

Agora sigo com 19,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2009 às 22:30)

A noite vai fresca, 15,5ºC actualmente!

Humidade a 80% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Vento a 14,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## meteo (21 Set 2009 às 22:37)

Vem ai tempo de verdadeiro Verão 3 dias,e depois talvez trovoadas  Este sim é tempo que vale a pena no Verão,calor e bom tempo,e posteriormente chuva com trovoadas. Qual nortada que não interessa para nada,nem chuvisquinhos. OU é grande tempo com sol,ou trovoadas e chuva a sério 
Belo Verão tivemos este ano!! Nortada,bastante fraquinha este ano 

Por aqui céu limpo,e vento fraco a moderado.Noite algo fresca,comparativamente com o dia que vamos ter amanhã


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Boas! Extremos do dia 

Max:27.4 °C 	Min: 16.8 °C

Amanhã espera-se mais um dia quente na grande Lisboa.

Agora mesmo:

ºC 23.6 °C
Orvalho 12.2 °C
Humidade 49%
Vento 7.4km/h /
Rajada 11.4km/h /
Direcção OES-NOROESTE
Pressão 1019.9hPa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *22,6ºC*

Vento Máximo: *35,9 km/h* de NO (315º).

---

Actuais 15,1ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2009 às 00:17)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 15.6ºC

Máx - 22.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 50 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo e vento moderado ao final da tarde.

Lenços brancos ao Verão adeus não voltes, só em 2035


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 01:21)

olá de novo! 

O céu por aqui apresenta-se limpo com o vento muito fraco vindo de NW.
Uma noite mais agradável face à anterior que denuncia um dia com fortes possibilidades de ser mais quente!

_*Extremos de 21-Set:*_

*Máximos*: 25.5ºC / 79% hr

*mínimos*: 15.8ºC / 26% hr

Valores actuais: 18.4ºC / 55% (ainda há pouco nos 62%!)


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 03:01)

As diferenças por aqui seriam insignificantes não fosse a curiosa descida no valor percentual da humidade! 

Despeço-me com 18.4ºC e 50% hr (desde as 00H30 uma descida de 12 valores!)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2009 às 07:08)

Bom dia!

Eis que acordo com 20,0ºC de temperatura e vento moderado de E (90º)!

A temperatura mínima foi de *15,0ºC*, pouco depois das 00h.

Neste momento, humidade nos 39%, e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2009 às 07:30)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte, agora 17,6 ºC.


----------



## Teles (22 Set 2009 às 07:38)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo vento nulo e uma temperatura de 12.4Cº


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2009 às 07:40)

Bom dia

Neste momento 16.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (22 Set 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,7º.

Neste momento 19,1º, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Está a aquecer bem.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 11:53)

*_bom dia_* 

Está um dia bastante soalheiro, sem nuvens e que ultrapassa a esta hora um pouco o limite das normais para a época.
O vento apresenta-se fraco e muito seco predominando de Este. 

Valores actuais: 27.8ºC / 29% hr.


----------



## under (22 Set 2009 às 12:32)

joseoliveira disse:


> *_bom dia_*
> 
> Está um dia bastante soalheiro, sem nuvens e que ultrapassa a esta hora um pouco o limite das normais para a época.
> O vento apresenta-se fraco e muito seco predominando de Este.
> ...



Pelo que vejo no SAT24 ta tudo com céu limpo...nunca mais chega o inverno


----------



## ct5iul (22 Set 2009 às 12:41)

Boa Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 26.8ºC 12:35
Pressão: 1020.0Hpa  12:35
Intensidade do Vento: 6.1 km/h  12:35
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: E
Temperatura do vento: 26.6ºC  12:35
Humidade Relativa:42%  12:35
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm  12:35
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 ALTO 12:35 
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2009 às 12:55)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura actual de 27,9ºC, num início de tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco do quadrante Este.

Humidade nos 29% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Set 2009 às 13:15)

Por Tomar e até ao momento,

31.1 ºC (13:04) 
8.9 ºC (06:53)


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2009 às 13:59)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,8ºC...

Agora céu limpo mas com alguns nuvens soltas para este, a temperatura é de 30,0ºC e o vento praticamente não se sente...


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 14:26)

boas tardes
ás 8.15 18.0, ceu limpo e vento fraco variavel.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2009 às 15:55)

Boa tarde!
Mínima fresca esta noite, com 16.6ºC.
Só para chatear, o Outono começa quente, com 28.1ºC, 30%HR, 1018hpa, céu praticamente limpo, e vento fraco...


----------



## Lousano (22 Set 2009 às 16:07)

Neste momento a temp está nos 30,4º (a máxima até o momento), o céu pouco nublado e o vento continua desaparecido.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Set 2009 às 16:50)

Extremos de hoje:

*33.1 °C (15:21)*
*11.9 °C (07:40)*

De volta aos 30ºC. A última tinha sido em 11 de Setembro.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2009 às 17:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*16,8ºC*

Máxima:*32,8ºC* 

Agora sigo com 29,6ºC e vento sempre fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2009 às 17:41)

Dia quente por aqui. Já se atingiram os 32,4 ºC mas mais logo confirmo a máxima.

Agora 30,4 ºC e vento fraco de Oeste, céu limpo.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Set 2009 às 19:02)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 16.5ºC

Sigo com 23.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Temperatura Máxima de *30,5ºC*.

Neste momento, 23,8ºC e alguns Cirrus.

Humidade nos 32% e vento de SO (225º), a 12,2 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2009 às 19:23)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.3ºC

T.Minima: 14.1ºC


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 20:20)

boas noites
maxima de 28.8º e actualmente 24.5º


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2009 às 20:24)

Extremos de ontem:
9,7ºC/23,4ºC.
Extremos de hoje:
8,4ºC/30,1ºC (amplitude térmica de 21,7ºC).
A temperatura actual é de 22,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2009 às 20:27)

Ainda 21,9ºC, com vento fraco/nulo.

Humidade nos 36% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2009 às 20:29)

Ainda bastante quente para esta hora e para esta altura do ano...
24.3ºC, 34%HR (muito baixa a HR), 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 20:38)

*olá boa noite...* 

 Início de Outono apenas na versão oficial!!! 

Foi um dia de céu quase limpo com alguns Cirrus a marcarem presença e calor qb.
O vento, de momento sopra fraco a moderado de N/NW mas as superfícies ainda quentes retardam um pouco o arrefecimento do ar cuja temperatura rondará ainda os cerca de 25ºC.


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 20:53)

sigo com 24.0º, ceu limpo e vento fraco variavel


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 20:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 9,7ºC/23,4ºC.
> Extremos de hoje:
> 8,4ºC/30,1ºC (amplitude térmica de 21,7ºC).
> A temperatura actual é de 22,8ºC.



aljezur foi 7min 30max....incrivel


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2009 às 21:59)

Está difícil de descer a temperatura...
Hoje não vai ficar longe de ser uma noite tropical...
23.1ºC, 41%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2009 às 22:09)

stormy disse:


> aljezur foi 7min 30max....incrivel



Alcobaça foi mín. de 8 e max. de 31.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2009 às 22:10)

A temp. actual é de 19,4ºC e a humidade de 64%.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Actualmente 18,9ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 63%.


----------



## tdda (22 Set 2009 às 22:28)

Dia quente e noite muito agradável, praticamente sem vento, céu limpo e com uma temperatura actual de:

21.7ºC
49%RH
1021.4hpa 

Dados de hoje:
Average temperature     = 23.6°C
 Average humidity        = 47%
 Average dewpoint        = 10.8°C
 Average barometer       = 1021.2 hPa
 Average windspeed       = 3.8 km/h
 Average gustspeed       = 7.2 km/h
 Average direction       = 334° (NNW)
 Rainfall for day        = 0.0 mm
 Maximum temperature     = 32.2°C on day 22 at time 17:28
 Minimum temperature     = 16.4°C on day 22 at time 04:58
 Maximum humidity        = 70% on day 22 at time 01:28
 Minimum humidity        = 25% on day 22 at time 17:58
 Maximum pressure        = 1022.6 hPa on day 22 at time 11:28
 Minimum pressure        = 1019.2 hPa on day 22 at time 18:28
 Maximum windspeed       = 14.8 km/h on day 22 at time 19:28
 Maximum gust speed      = 24.1 km/h  from 00°( N ) on day 22 at time 19:28
 Maximum heat index      = 30.6°C on day 22 at time 17:28


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 22:46)

23.3 actualmente


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Estão 21.1ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:15.3ºC
Máxima28.2ºC


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2009 às 23:31)

*22-9-2009

Maxima:  32.1ºC
Minima:  15.8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2009 às 23:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.6ºC

Máx - 29.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 42 km/h

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (23 Set 2009 às 00:09)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp MAX:31.3ºC 
Temp MIN:15.8ºC 

Temp actual 23.6ºC 00.00
Pressão: 1019.8Hpa 00.00
Intensidade do Vento: 14.4 km/h 00.00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 21.9ºC 00.00
Humidade Relativa:44% 00.00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00.00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 ALTO 00.00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 00:56)

olá de novo! 

A noite relativamente seca continua agradável com céu limpo e o vento diminuiu de intensidade para muito fraco vindo de N/NW.

*Extremos de 22-Set:*

*Máximos:* 29.8ºC / 62% hr

*mínimos:* 17.8ºC / 20% hr

*Valores actuais:* 21.4ºC / 32% hr


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2009 às 01:46)

Boa noite.

Ontem a máx ficou pelos 30,4º.

Neste momento uns agradáveis 15,4º, céu limpo e o vento continua nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 02:32)

Sem alterações significativas desde há pouco:

 
Despeço-me com: 20.8ºC / 35% hr.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2009 às 02:38)

Boas madrugadas, por aqui noite tranquila com Céu limpo, 18,6ºC e Vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2009 às 07:25)

Boas por aqui céu limpo , vento fraco e uma temperatura de 13.4Cº


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2009 às 07:42)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,5º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento nulo e 13,3º.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Set 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia...


Temp actual 22,9c
Vento fraco  E/SE
Humidade 45%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1019mb
Céu limpo

´
Cumprimentos...


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco: O cenário de uma manhã que está já "morninha"...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 09:33)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *18,6ºC*.

Actualmente tenho 24,0ºC, humidade a 31% e pressão 1021 hPa.

O céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia!
Mínima "sub-tropical", com 18.6ºC
Para já, vai-se adivinhando mais um dia quente...
Sigo com 20.7ºC, 53%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## under (23 Set 2009 às 10:21)

Mais um dia aborrecido de Sol e calor com as miudas todas fresquinhas e decotadinhas....


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2009 às 11:09)

Depois da semana passada ter oficializado a morte do meu Verão, eis que o calor regressou ontem.  27°C por agora.

MeteoOeiras:






http://www.meteooeiras.com/graficos-historicos


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 11:28)

Já com 27,3ºC, o dia de hoje promete ser quente.

Humidade nos 28% e vento fraco a moderado, nos 10,1 km/h, de ESE (112º).


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2009 às 12:38)

Vai aquecendo lenta mas decididamente, seguindo com 24.7ºC, 40%HR, 1019hpa, UV5.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de leste...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 12:54)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento, e temperatura actual de *28,9ºC*.

Humidade a 25% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2009 às 12:54)

boas tardes
ás 8.17 tinha ceu limpo vento fraco e 19.5º


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2009 às 13:05)

Vince disse:


> Depois da semana passada ter oficializado a morte do meu Verão, eis que o calor regressou ontem.  27°C por agora.
> 
> MeteoOeiras:
> 
> ...



30,4 agora. Dia muito quente com vento praticamente inexistente.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2009 às 13:33)

Continua a subir a bom ritmo a temperatura... 27.5ºC, 34%HR.


----------



## under (23 Set 2009 às 13:46)

O SAT24 mostra que estao a aproximar-se umas nuvens de ESTE...


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,9ºC...

Agora céu com algumas nuvens a Este e calor, temperatura de 31,7ºC e vento muito fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2009 às 14:18)

Está um dia de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Julho por aqui.

Estou com 29.6ºC e 25% de humidade 

E uns cúmulos tímidos lá vão crescendo a norte e este de mim, cúmulos esses que não irão durar mais 3 horas.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2009 às 14:49)

Boas tardes, daqui já se avistam 2 bonitas torres a Este, a temperatura está nos 30,4ºC, vento nulo e pressão em 1017hpa.


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2009 às 15:03)

Boas , por aqui o céu está a ficar cheio de cúmulos , muito bonito no céu azul mas nada de mais


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2009 às 15:07)

teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui o céu está a ficar cheio de cúmulos



Sim por aqui tambem mas nada de mais


----------



## vitamos (23 Set 2009 às 15:08)

teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui o céu está a ficar cheio de cúmulos



Que hoje não irão dar em nada... desenvolvimentos médios sem "pujança" para mais.

Por aqui céu nublado por cumulus, calor e vento nulo.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2009 às 15:16)

Os cumulos parecem inofensivos..

Já cheguei hoje aos 34,1ºC


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2009 às 15:19)

o céu encheu-se de cúmulos.


----------



## Lightning (23 Set 2009 às 16:32)

squidward disse:


> o céu encheu-se de cúmulos.



Por aqui aconteceu o mesmo. Mas não vai passar disso.

Dados actuais:

31,1ºC
21% HR 
1015 mb
UV 1

Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 17:08)

olá boa tarde! 

Só por observar o belo cenário de um céu composto por Cumulus mediocris, alguns Cumulus congestus e os jogos de luz que provocam, já valeu a pena sair de casa para vir trabalhar!


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2009 às 17:21)

Por aqui o céu está assim:


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2009 às 17:58)

Por aqui, calor, e alguns cumulus, que, de tão dispersos, não vai dar em nada...
Temperatura nos 28.9ºC, após máxima de 30.9ºC.
HR nos 29%.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2009 às 18:17)

Boas
Aqui por Setúbal tarde de muito calor e céu com nuvens muito escuras!Agora já está menos nublado...

Mínima:*16,9ºC* 

Máxima:*34,1ºC* 

Rajada máxima:22,7km/h 

Agora céu pouco nublado o vento é fraco e a temperatura ainda é de 30,2ºC


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2009 às 18:54)

boas tardes
na encarnação sigo com 28.1º, ceu pouco nublado por cumulus humilis e vento nulo.
a NE observam-se cumulus congestus, estrato-cumulus e altocumulus
a maxima de hoje foi de 30.6º


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2009 às 19:01)

Informaçao do montijo: Acabei de ouvir um trovão... 
Um escuro enorme abate-se aqui em cima..


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 19:05)

Temperatura máxima de *31,8ºC*!

Neste momento, 25,7ºC e apenas 30% de humidade.

Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNO (338º).

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## fsl (23 Set 2009 às 19:12)

*Hoje em OEIRAS, bastante calor:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-09-09  18:58)
Temperatura:	27.5°C 
Humidade:	36%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	11.1°C 
Vento:	17.7 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1017.3 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.8 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 253.0mm
Wind chill:	 26.7°C 
Indíce THW:	 26.0°C 
Indíce Calor:	 26.8°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 16.8°C às   6:02	 32.3°C às 16:28
Humidade:	 27%  às  16:12	 76%  às   8:16
Ponto de Orvalho:	 10.0°C às   0:00	 13.9°C às   8:25
Pressão:	 1017.1mb  às  16:18	 1020.0mb  às  10:55
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 33.8 km/hr  às  18:49
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 16.7°C às   5:23	
Maior Indíce Calor		 31.7°C às  13:49/B]*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2009 às 19:15)

Por aqui estão 27.8ºC e o céu está comlaguns cumulos.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31,4ºC

T.Minima: 14.4ºC

O quê andres? acabaste de um ouvir um trovão


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2009 às 19:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui estão 27.8ºC e o céu está comlaguns cumulos.
> 
> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> ...



Sim ouvi um pequeno
Abate-se um enorme escuro aqui


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2009 às 19:32)

Muita nebulosidade a Sul e a Sudeste.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2009 às 19:35)

Aqui está assim:














Mas não vai passar disto mesmo 

27,8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 19:38)

Extremos de hoje:
9,5ºC/33,1ºC (amplitude térmica: 23,6ºC!!!!!!!!!)
Actualmente 24,1ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 43%.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 20:01)

*boa noite!* 

Uma nebulosidade mais compacta, composta por Altocumulus ondulatus, situada mais a Este, ainda há pouco possuía uma aparência escura; poderá daí surgir alguma coisa, talvez alguns pingos? Veremos…

A deslocação do ar pelo vento fraco, ainda que de Oeste, nota-se bem quente podendo a temperatura estar acima dos *25ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2009 às 20:04)

Por aqui o Céu começa a tornar-se nublado e muito escuro a Sul , temperatura nos 26,8ºC e Vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Ainda com 24,1ºC, a neblusidade vai aumentando, progredindo de Este para Oeste, embora o vento sopra de N (360º), a 14,0 km/h.

Humidade nos 33% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2009 às 20:16)

27.0º, vento nulo e ceu muito nublado por estrato-cumulus e altocumulus


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2009 às 20:20)

Ainda muito quente: 27.3ºC... e seco...30%HR.

Céu muito carregado, principalmente para leste.


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2009 às 21:07)

Boas ,  por aqui vento fraco e temperatura actual de25.6 Cº


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2009 às 21:12)

Aqui sigo a esta hora com 26,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2009 às 21:57)

Ainda 25.6ºC, e 33%HR.

Extremos do dia:

18.6ºC
30.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:05)

A temperatura actual é de 20,4ºC e a humidade de 52%.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Boas,
Aqui e agora 20,1ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 57%.


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2009 às 22:18)

Boa noite.

Depois de ser um "queixinhas" que o Verão já tinha tomado o seu rumo, hoje a máxima foi de 33,3º.

Neste momento céu estrelado, vento nulo e 21,0º.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2009 às 22:35)

Boas, que dia o de hoje, de verão autêntico. Neste momento tenho na Piedade:

Temperatura:  	 26.1 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	9.2 °C 	
Humidade: 	35% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	5.3km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	40.2km/h 
Vento: 	NORTE 	
Pressão: 	1018.2hPa

A temperatura máxima foi de 33.8ºC ás 16 horas. A mínima não sei que o computador desligou-se na tarde de ontem e só hoje de manhã dei conta


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Neste momento o céu está limpo, o vento é nulo, a temperatura é de 19,6ºC e a humidade de 59%.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 22:48)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







De realçar a humidade máxima, que não passou dos *46%*!

_Rarissíssimo_ nesta região...

---

Neste momento ainda 23,2ºC e humidade nos 32%.

Será a noite tropical? Já estamos no Outono, não deixaria de ser interessante!


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Gilmet disse:


> *Extremos de Hoje:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tiveste quantas noites tropicais este ano?


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2009 às 22:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Já tiveste quantas noites tropicais este ano?



Não sei precisar, até porque tenho tido alguns problemas com a estação no que toca às mínimas. Mas, até ao momento, não foram mais de 6.

De referir que no ano passado não registei nenhuma mínima tropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2009 às 23:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 20.4ºC

Máx - 30.5ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 47 km/h

Humidade mínima de 25% e máxima 48%  

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento fraco, soprando moderado ao final da tarde.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2009 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2009*

Bom, despeço-me com os seguintes valores actuais. O extremo máximo foi deixado há pouco.

Temperatura:	 23.9 °C
Ponto orvalho:	12.2 °C
Humidade:	48%
Velocidade do vento:	0.0km/h 
Rajada de vento:	3.9km/h 
Vento:	ES-NORDESTE
Pressão:	1018.2hPa


----------



## Gato Preto (23 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Hoje foi um dia quente por aqui:
- Min. 19,1 ºC;
- Máx. 33,7 ºC.

Neste momento (23:40) ainda estou com 25 ºC. 

Será mais uma noite tropical?


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui foi mais um dia de verão! 

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 18,8ºC
Tmáx: 32,1ºC

Por agora, ainda 24,7ºC.

Ontem a máxima foi de 30,2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Set 2009 às 00:15)

Gato Preto disse:


> Hoje foi um dia quente por aqui:
> - Min. 19,1 ºC;
> - Máx. 33,7 ºC.
> 
> ...



Caro vizinho, hoje tivemos uma diferença significativa nas máximas. A minha não foi além dos 30.9ºC...


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2009 às 00:54)

Boas noites, por aqui noite bem quentinha com 23,4ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 01:01)

Hoje nem o Cabo Raso escapa à noite quente! 





Aqui ainda 24,5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 01:10)

*Olá boa noite...* 

Noite tropical? Fará algum sentido a aplicação do termo diante de tão baixos níveis de humidade? Gostava de entender isso!

O céu apresenta-se limpo com uma suave brisa vinda de N/NE.

*Extremos de 23-Set:*

*Máximos:* 31.4ºC / 37% hr

*mínimos:* 19.1ºC / 18% hr


Valores actuais: 23.5ºC / 24% hr.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2009 às 01:12)

Aqui sigo ainda com 23,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 02:48)

O vento quase nulo teve uma rotação muito ligeira, de momento sopra de E/NE conferindo ao ar um elevado nível de secura para esta hora!
O céu agora apresenta uma faixa nebulosa, sobretudo a Este, composta pelo que parecem ser Altocumulus. 

Despeço-me com os valores do momento:

23.1ºC / 25% hr


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2009 às 06:36)

É impressionante como a temperatura ainda não desceu abaixo dos *22,6ºC*. Para já, é a mínima de hoje!

Actuais 40% de humidade, a vento fraco de NE (45º).

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2009 às 06:54)

Uma noite quente.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NNE, ainda 22,6 ºC e 51 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Madragoa (24 Set 2009 às 07:45)

Bom dia 

Temp actual 21,4c
Vento fraco
Humidade nos 45%
Pressão atmosférica 1017 mb

Madrugada (morna),por volta das 5 da madrugada a Este estava nublado,ainda pensei que pinga se...mas não deu em nada 


Cumprimentos...


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Set 2009 às 08:20)

Bom dia que início de dia mais ameno. Logo agora estão já 24c e o céu sem qualquer nuvem. Hoje também não está prevista chuva, mas as nuvens podem ser maiores.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Set 2009 às 09:23)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima tropical de 21.1ºC

Sigo com 22.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Manhã amena com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Set 2009 às 09:47)

E ja tenho a minima da noite. 21.6c como de verão se tratasse. 24.2c neste momento.


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2009 às 10:04)

bons dias
ás 8.19 estavam 22.3º, ceu limpo e vento fraco de este.


----------



## Kispo (24 Set 2009 às 11:55)

bom dia!

Seguem 24.9ºC por aqui, com a humidade estável nos 45% e a pressão atmosférica nos 1020mb. O céu está limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 11:57)

Ainda bom dia! 

De momento o céu apresenta-se limpo e mais uma vez com vento a deslocar-se de E/NE (claro) de intensidade fraca.
Os níveis de secura, apesar de um pouco menos elevados face ao dia de ontem por esta hora, ainda se consideram elevados, o que também se nota pela deslocação do ar (*Máxima desta madrugada: 41%*).
Veremos se pelo menos a nebulosidade prevista sobretudo para a tarde não só nos traga belos cenários tal como ontem e se possível algumas sombras!  

*Valores actuais:* 28.2ºC / 30% hr


----------



## under (24 Set 2009 às 12:13)

Aqui só dao alerta amarelo para Leiria... 

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryPT.asp?areaname=&AT=&area=&lang=PT&Country=PT&ShowDate=today


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Set 2009 às 12:21)

Bom dia!
Mínima tropical, e bem tropical: 21.5ºC
De momento, 25.6ºC, 46%HR, 1019hpa, UV5.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2009 às 12:26)

Céu limpo e 27,6ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 34%, pressão a 1021 hPa e vento moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## ferreirinha47 (24 Set 2009 às 12:29)

Por Leiria céu limpo 29,7º, Humidade 29% vento médio 14Km hora, e pelos vistos e segundo o IM vai ser das cidades mais quentes do País.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Set 2009 às 12:32)

Boa tarde, bem agradável, nem parece que é Outono. Senão vejamos, na Piedade agora:

Temperatura: 28.9 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 14.7 °C   
Humidade: 42% 
Velocidade do vento: 8.8km/h  
Rajada de vento: 14.6km/h   
Vento: NOR-NORDESTE 
Pressão: 1019.5hPa  

Mais um dia a chegar aos 30. Quanto ao céu, limpo para já...


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2009 às 12:33)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a subir, 29ºC Céu limpo e Vento fraco de Este com a pressão nos 1018hpa.

Não tarda vou dar uma surfada até á praia .


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2009 às 12:36)

under disse:


> Aqui só dao alerta amarelo para Leiria...
> 
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryPT.asp?areaname=&AT=&area=&lang=PT&Country=PT&ShowDate=today



Sim e está correcto segundo os critérios de emissão estabelecidos pelo IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml

Os critérios são os mesmos que dão origem aos avisos no meteoalarm para Portugal, uma vez que este é uma rede de avisos lançados pelos institutos de meteorologia dos diversos países Europeus.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2009 às 13:25)

Boas
Tive uma mínima tropical de 20,7ºC...

Mas o dia não está até ao momento tão quente como ontem! registo agora 27,4ºC a humidade está mais alta que ontem e o vento vem de S/SW... amanha espero o dia mais quente


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a mínima também foi interessante: *22,2ºC*!

Para já, dia muito idêntico ao de ontem.
Céu limpo, e temperatura quase nos 30ºC.


----------



## Teles (24 Set 2009 às 13:57)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura mínima foi de 18.5 , neste momento céu a ficar com muitos cúmulos


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Set 2009 às 14:15)

O céu começa a ficar com bastantes cumulus vindos um pouco de todo o lado, excepto do mar...
Temperatura nos 28.8ºC, HR a 35%.


----------



## squidward (24 Set 2009 às 14:59)

o Céu encheu-se de cúmulos mais uma vez. 
de vez em quando lá se fica sem sol.


----------



## Lousano (24 Set 2009 às 16:25)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,2º e a máxima deverá ter sido de 34,6º.

Neste momento 33,8º, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Set 2009 às 16:46)

Por Tomar

33.8 ºC (16:42) 
11.4 ºC (07:38)


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2009 às 17:04)

A mínima foi de 11,2ºC e a temperatura actual é de 29,6ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Set 2009 às 17:12)

Boa tarde, amena diga-se, a temperatura máxima foi de 32.2ºC às 14h55.

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 28.2 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	13.3 °C 	
Humidade: 	40% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	9.7km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	17.9km/h 
Vento: 	SUL 
Pressão: 	1017.8hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 17:16)

Olá boa tarde... 
Um cenário algo interessante é o que observo daqui:

Cumulus humilis, mediocris e até congestus, enfim, o esperado; de qualquer forma com a temperatura (pelo que se sente) não tão elevada!
O vento, esse desloca-se de forma geral fraco de E/NE.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2009 às 17:20)

Extremos de hoje:

*33.4 °C (15:58)*
*16.4 °C (07:31)*

Vento quase sempre de Este. Quando virou para Oeste a temperatura desceu estando agora nos 29,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2009 às 17:24)

Actualmente 28,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2009 às 17:49)

Por aqui a máxima é até agora de 32,9ºC. Neste momento a temperatura é de 28,2ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (24 Set 2009 às 18:09)

Boa tarde 

Temp actual 28,6c (coisa rara ...tenho a mesma temp do nosso amigo N Fig pela Figueira da Foz )
Céu muito nublado,principalmente a E/NE
O vento vai fraco...de Oeste
Pressão atmosférica nos 1016mb
Humidade nos 33%

Manha de Céu limpo...a seguir há hora de almoço começou a invasão de Cumulus,para todos os gostos ,dia quente ,como o de ontem



Cumprimentos


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Madragoa disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Temp actual 28,6c (coisa rara ...tenho a mesma temp do nosso amigo N Fig pela Figueira da Foz )
> Céu muito nublado,principalmente a E/NE
> ...



Coisa realmente muito rara. Na maioria das vezes eu tenho por exemplo uma temperatura de 21ºC e a temperatura em Lisboa é de 28ºC, 29ºC. Sinto-me diferente por aqui...
Já agora a temperatura actual é de 27,7ºC.


----------



## fsl (24 Set 2009 às 18:48)

A MÍNIMA em Oeiras foi 23,1ºs  !...


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 24-09-09  18:43)
Temperatura:	26.1°C 
Humidade:	46%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	13.6°C 
Vento:	6.4 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1018.0 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.8 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 253.0mm
Wind chill:	 26.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 26.0°C 
Indíce Calor:	 26.0°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 23.1°C às   7:52	 30.1°C às 12:56
Humidade:	 38%  às   0:00	 55%  às  11:18
Ponto de Orvalho:	 8.9°C às   2:50	 16.7°C às  12:43
Pressão:	 1017.7mb  às   3:28	 1019.9mb  às  11:24
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 29.0 km/hr  às  17:20
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 22.8°C às   7:43	
Maior Indíce Calor		 30.6°C às  13:3


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2009 às 18:51)

fsl disse:


> A MÍNIMA em Oeiras foi 23,1ºs  !...



Foi surpreendente. Sabe se foi uma das mais altas do ano ? Talvez a 2ª ou 3ª mais alta não ?


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2009 às 18:54)

Extremos de hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*20,7ºC*

Máxima:*33,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *27,0km/h W*

Agora sigo com 26,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Set 2009 às 19:01)

Á máxima hoje foi de 29.2ºC...
De momento, 26.3ºC, 41%HR, 1017hpa.
O céu apresenta-se agora pouco nublado. Vento fraco de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Set 2009 às 19:04)

Extremos de hoje na Amadora:

Temperatura mín: 21.1ºC

Temperatura máx: 28.6ºC

Temperatura actual: 24.2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2009 às 19:04)

Boas,
A temperatura actual é de 15,8ºC, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2009 às 19:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.6ºC

T.Minima: 17.2ºC


----------



## fsl (24 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Vince disse:


> Foi surpreendente. Sabe se foi uma das mais altas do ano ? Talvez a 2ª ou 3ª mais alta não ?



Vou ver e depois digo.
FSL


----------



## Lousano (24 Set 2009 às 19:23)

A temperatura vai descendo bem.

Actual 26,6º, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## fsl (24 Set 2009 às 19:47)

Vince disse:


> Foi surpreendente. Sabe se foi uma das mais altas do ano ? Talvez a 2ª ou 3ª mais alta não ?




*Efectivamente 0 valor de 23.1º para a TEMP MIN * é o mais alto registado na minha Estaçao este ano e em 2008.
Os valores imediatamente inferiores foram registados:
22.0º em 18 de JUN deste ano e
21.4º em 12 de JUN de 2008.
FSL


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 20:23)

*boa noite!* 

Por agora o céu apresenta-se quase limpo tendo o vento rodado para W/NW desde o final da tarde mas cujo efeito por enquanto ainda não se reflecte de forma significativa numa descida da temperatura, visto que na deslocação do ar ainda se notam os efeitos do calor das últimas horas.

Calculo que possam estar cerca de uns *24*/*25ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Set 2009 às 20:25)

o instituto de meteorologia preve para santarem um minima de 20 ora durante o verao nao  houve um dia com a minima a 20 nem parece que estamos em setembro , quem me dera ter essa minima de 23 que esteve ai em oeiras


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 20:42)

O último valor mínimo verificado após as 00H00 de hoje (se considerado credível) da minha estação, pelas 02H48 também não desceu além dos *23.1ºC*. 

Só mais logo poderei verificar se houve alguma evolução significativa no mesmo após essa hora!


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 20:43)

No Cabo Raso, as últimas horas têm sido de uma vrdadeira indefinição ao nível da temperatura. Varia conforme a direcção do vento. 

Gráfico horário das últimas 24 horas:


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2009 às 20:43)

O que acham de criarmos um topico sobre a actividade que poderá vir a partir do dia 25 á noite?


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2009 às 20:55)

Boas 

Dia de céu praticamente limpo

Agora 25.5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2009 às 21:01)

AnDré disse:


> No Cabo Raso, as últimas horas têm sido de uma vrdadeira indefinição ao nível da temperatura. Varia conforme a direcção do vento.
> 
> Gráfico horário das últimas 24 horas:



Se possível a existência de um paralelo:

Estou curioso sobre quais os valores que o meu sensor eventualmente possa ter captado entre sensivelmente as 03H00 e as 05H00 de hoje, isto se a deslocação do vento permanecesse inalterada desde a última verificação.


----------



## meteo (24 Set 2009 às 21:08)

23,1 de minima,surpreendente!!Faz lembras as noites algarvias  O Verão está ai... 3 dia consecutivo de Verão! Fim de Agosto já se fazia contas ao fim do Verão,mas se clhar só lá para finais de Outubro...Está muito calor! 25,1 graus neste momento.


----------



## Teles (24 Set 2009 às 21:09)

Por , aqui céu limpo vento nulo e temperatura actual de 25.2


----------



## Zapiao (24 Set 2009 às 21:23)

andres disse:


> O que acham de criarmos um topico sobre a actividade que poderá vir a partir do dia 25 á noite?


O q achas q se vai passar a partir desse dia?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2009 às 21:30)

Zapiao disse:


> O q se vai passar nesse dia?



Actividade no Centro, Sul e interior!
O que acham?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2009 às 21:35)

Temperatura máxima de *30,8ºC*, numa tarde de céu muito nublado por Cumulus Humilis.

Neste momento tenho 21,9ºC, próximo de bater a temperatura mínima do dia, que até ao momento é de *21,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 46%, vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º) e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Não andarão a sonhar um bocadinho alto


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2009 às 21:48)

Mas penso que chegar aqui alguma coisa..


----------



## ct5iul (24 Set 2009 às 22:06)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:31.2ºC 14:56
TEMP MIN: 21.1ºC 06:19 

Temp actual 24.8ºC 22:00 
Pressão: 1018.2Hpa 22:00   
Intensidade do Vento: 23.6 km/h  22:00 
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 22.2ºC 22:00  
Humidade Relativa:48% 20:20 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm  22:00 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 22:00 
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento vento Moderado rajada Maxima 27.3km/h ás 21:56

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Set 2009 às 22:29)

Mais um dia de Verão por aqui, embora não tão quente e seco como ontem...

Extremos do dia:

21.5ºC
29.2ºC

De momento, 24.6ºC, e 44%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (24 Set 2009 às 22:31)

Hoje a máxima aqui foi de 31.1 , por agora segue com 24.7


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2009 às 23:32)

Noite muito quente

23.0ºC ainda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2009 às 23:50)

Ante-ontem, máxima no fim da casa dos 32 ºC.

Ontem, máxima de 32,8 ºC.

Hoje 31,6 ºC de máxima.

Mais uma noite que se segue a um dia quente, com 24,6 ºC no momento e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 22.3ºC (mínima mais alta de sempre na minha estação )

Máx - 30.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 30% e máxima 54%  

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento fraco, soprando moderado ao final da tarde.


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 23:57)

Segue-se mais uma noite de verão por aqui. 
Ainda 24,5ºC. Temperatura completamente estagnada.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 22,2ºC
Tmáx: 31,5ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2009 às 23:59)

Aqui vou com 24,1ºc agora e vento fraco


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Set 2009 às 00:24)

Boa noite,

Os extremos de ontem (24/9) foram:
- min. 22,1 ºC;
- máx. 32.7 ºC.

Foi um excelente dia de verão. E eu a trabalhar...


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Set 2009 às 00:35)

Sigo neste momento com 22,9 ºC

Peço desculpa aos amantes da chuva e do frio, mas se eu mandasse era sempre verão


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 00:56)

olá boa noite_

De acordo com o gráfico anteriormente colocado pelo AnDré:



joseoliveira disse:


> Se possível a existência de um paralelo:
> 
> Estou curioso sobre quais os valores que o meu sensor eventualmente possa ter captado entre sensivelmente as 03H00 e as 05H00 de hoje, isto se a deslocação do vento permanecesse inalterada desde a última verificação.



Efectivamente nada de significativo quanto à evolução da temperatura, possivelmente ocorreu uma estagnação da mesma.

*Extremos de 24-Set:*

*Máximos:* 31.2ºC / 41% hr

*mínimos:* *23.0ºC* / 22% hr

Valores actuais: 23.3ºC / 31% hr (às 00H15 com 34%)

De momento com céu limpo e vento quase inexistente sem direcção definida.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Set 2009 às 01:05)

Boa noite

Por aqui, Lisboa,  temos noite de verão.

Temp= 24,3 ºC
HR= 41%
PA= 1020 hPa


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2009 às 01:17)

Gato Preto disse:


> Peço desculpa aos amantes da chuva e do frio, mas se eu mandasse era sempre verão



Seria agradável viver o dia a dia com temperaturas amenas, um verão ameno, sim senhor, também aprovo, mas ao contrário dos beachboys urbanos que só pensam em praia, um "meteolouco" digno desse título sabe e compreende que por detrás de uma coisa como a seca por falta de chuva há bastantes implicações. 

Implicações que para a generalidade das pessoas (como maioritariamente acontece nos grandes centros urbanos) poderá ser indiferente, se não compram umas alfaces ou tomates vindas de Portugal chegam de imediato outras de outro lado qualquer, nem que seja da Indochina. Mas por detrás disso há milhares de microdramas, população empobrecida porque perdeu a colheita de trigo, de batatas, o vinho não saiu bem ou o azeite ficou uma porcaria.

Aqui no fórum a maioria das pessoas já aprendeu a distinguir que aquela coisa a que chamam de "mau tempo" nos media não significa necessariamente "mau tempo", antes pelo contrário   E um Verão eterno como defendes não é "bom tempo", significa na verdade  "mau tempo".


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 01:27)

Vince disse:


> Seria agradável viver o dia a dia com temperaturas amenas, um verão ameno, sim senhor, também aprovo, mas ao contrário dos beachboys urbanos que só pensam em praia, um "meteolouco" digno desse título sabe e compreende que por detrás de uma coisa como a seca por falta de chuva há bastantes implicações.
> 
> Implicações que para a generalidade das pessoas (como maioritariamente acontece nos grandes centros urbanos) poderá ser indiferente, se não compram umas alfaces ou tomates vindas de Portugal chegam de imediato outras de outro lado qualquer, nem que seja da Indochina. Mas por detrás disso há milhares de microdramas, população empobrecida porque perdeu a colheita de trigo, de batatas, o vinho não saiu bem ou o azeite ficou uma porcaria.
> 
> Aqui no fórum a maioria das pessoas já aprendeu a distinguir que aquela coisa a que chamam de "mau tempo" nos media não significa necessariamente "mau tempo", antes pelo contrário   E um Verão eterno como defendes não é "bom tempo", significa na verdade  "mau tempo".



Nem mais, Vince! Eu pessoalmente sinto bastante na pele as implicações do 'mau tempo' ou seja, o verão... Torna-se complicado aqui no 'deserto' as pessoas não conseguem produzir, não chove, está demasiado calor, os rios e ribeiros secam, os animais deixam ter que comer, mas o Alentejo sempre foi seco e cada vez vai piorar mais, só temos de nos habituar a viver como no Sahara.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 02:06)

Vince disse:


> Seria agradável viver o dia a dia com temperaturas amenas, um verão ameno, sim senhor, também aprovo, mas ao contrário dos beachboys urbanos que só pensam em praia, um "meteolouco" digno desse título sabe e compreende que por detrás de uma coisa como a seca por falta de chuva há bastantes implicações.



Resido numa área rural às portas de Lisboa no entanto não tenho nenhuma "horta nas costas", mas sei um pouco do que vai na cabeça de vários vizinhos agricultores que todos os dias se deslocam ao M.A.R.L. (Mercado Abastecedor da Região de Lisboa, perto de Loures) para escoarem o fruto do seu suor e do qual dependem para viver.

Dizem que: se não houvesse uma estação como o Inverno com temperaturas baixas, geadas, chuva suficiente, etc, os solos já de si cultivados intensivamente com o recurso aos inevitáveis fertilizantes com vista a um aumento de produção bem como da qualidade à vista do consumidor, certamente as suas terras seriam abandonadas devido às muitas pragas que sem os efeitos do Inverno não teriam resistência pela frente o que para tais seria um banquete em detrimento do infortúnio dos produtores.

Se podermos usufruir dos nossos produtos horticulas na sua maioria de grande qualidade, contribuindo desta forma para um menor endividamento externo, tanto melhor! 

Ainda bem que as condições do tempo não dependem da nossas vontades ou caprichos!


----------



## under (25 Set 2009 às 03:19)

Vince disse:


> Seria agradável viver o dia a dia com temperaturas amenas, um verão ameno, sim senhor, também aprovo, mas ao contrário dos beachboys urbanos que só pensam em praia, um "meteolouco" digno desse título sabe e compreende que por detrás de uma coisa como a seca por falta de chuva há bastantes implicações.
> 
> Implicações que para a generalidade das pessoas (como maioritariamente acontece nos grandes centros urbanos) poderá ser indiferente, se não compram umas alfaces ou tomates vindas de Portugal chegam de imediato outras de outro lado qualquer, nem que seja da Indochina. Mas por detrás disso há milhares de microdramas, população empobrecida porque perdeu a colheita de trigo, de batatas, o vinho não saiu bem ou o azeite ficou uma porcaria.
> 
> Aqui no fórum a maioria das pessoas já aprendeu a distinguir que aquela coisa a que chamam de "mau tempo" nos media não significa necessariamente "mau tempo", antes pelo contrário   E um Verão eterno como defendes não é "bom tempo", significa na verdade  "mau tempo".



Vince...o que escreveste foi a coisa mais bonita que ja li num forum de meteorologia


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2009 às 07:34)

Bom dia

Estão 16.8ºC

A mínima foi de 16.6ºC


----------



## Madragoa (25 Set 2009 às 08:04)

Bom dia 

Mais uma madrugada (morna),e sem vento.

Temp actual 19,2c
Humidade nos 59%
Vento fraco de N/NO
Pressão atmosférica 1017 mb
Ceu limpo


Cumprimentos...


----------



## ct5iul (25 Set 2009 às 08:27)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 20.1ºC 08:20
Pressão: 1018.5Hpa 08:20 
Intensidade do Vento: 2.2 km/h  08:20
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: E
Temperatura do vento: 20.1ºC 08:20 
Humidade Relativa:59% 08:20 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 08:20 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco 08:20
Altitude: 110Metros

Estação Meteorologica La CrosseWS2357 esta a venda no OLX  http://vilanovadegaia.olx.pt/estacao-meteorologica-la-crossews2357-nova-iid-47328828


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2009 às 09:00)

Boas...
Sigo com 22,3º e 54% de Humidade... 
Para hoje nao espero grande coisa, mas ao fim da tarde pode ser que chegue cá alguma coisa 

*PS: Esta mensaguem é para todos os membros do fórum, eu gostava de reunir todos os MSN do membros, por isso, mandem-me uma mensagem com o MSN *


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia!

Miníma mais fresca hoje. Ainda assim a rasar a tropicalidade: 19,6ºC.

Por agora 20,2ºC.

Céu limpo.
Vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2009 às 09:29)

Sigo com 22,7º e 56% de Humidade... 

*[B]
PS: Esta mensaguem é para todos os membros do fórum, eu gostava de reunir todos os MSN do membros, por isso, mandem-me uma mensagem com o MSN*[/


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,8º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento nulo e 19.2º.


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2009 às 09:37)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A mínima hoje foi de 13,8º.
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo, vento nulo e 19.2º.



É verdade... aqui pela cidade mesmo cenário com céu limpo e um dia que promete ser quente... Pelo menos a manhã não convida de todo ao uso de casaco.


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2009 às 09:44)

vitamos disse:


> É verdade... aqui pela cidade mesmo cenário com céu limpo e um dia que promete ser quente... Pelo menos a manhã não convida de todo ao uso de casaco.



Depois de um Julho tão fresco, nunca pensei que se seguissem dois meses tão quentes.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Set 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 19.5ºC nesta noite...
De momento, 20.7ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco...
Enfim, mais do mesmo, já enjoa e muito...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 10:39)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Hoje, temperatura mínima não-tropical, com *18,3ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 25,2ºC, humidade a 38% e vento fraco de ENE (68º).

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2009 às 10:54)

Céu completamente limpo em Santarém

Segundo o IM estavam 20.6ºC às 9.00 horas
A mínima foi de cerca de 17.0ºC

Alguem sabe se existe alguma estação online de Santarém?


----------



## Teles (25 Set 2009 às 11:41)

Boas , por aqui  céu limpo vento nulo e temperatura actual de 25.4


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 12:25)

Actuais 26,3ºC de temperatura, com uma máxima de *27,9ºC* até ao momento.

Humidade nos 37% e vento a 11,5 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 13:29)

Começam agora os cumulus a atacar... 

Já os vejo ao longe, a formarem-se, e pelo sat vão chegar aqui ao litoral.

Mesmo que não dê em nada (é o mais certo de acontecer...), vou esperar pelo fim da tarde a ver se tiro fotos a umas boas formações. 

É melhor do que nada...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Set 2009 às 13:52)

Continua um dia quente, com uma máxima, até ver, de 26.8ºC.
26.6ºC, 43%HR, 1017hpa, UV4, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 13:52)

*Olá...*

Os famosos e previsíveis Cúmulus ainda não são visíveis por aqui mas acho que não tardam!
Dá a sensação que o tempo parou!  
O vento quase inexistente acentua o efeito de calor que se faz sentir estando os níveis da humidade já muito baixos!

Valores actuais: 29.6ºC / 30% hr


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 14:12)

Lousano disse:


> Depois de um Julho tão fresco, nunca pensei que se seguissem dois meses tão quentes.



Julho em termos gerais nem foi assim tão fresco e antes dele tivemos Maio e Junho que foram quentes.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 14:20)

A mínima foi de 10,6ºC. A temperatura actual é de 30,9ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco.


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2009 às 15:21)

Algumas nuvens no céu.
Pode ser que queiram significar alguma mudança de padrão para o fim de semana

32.4ºC às 14.00 horas


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2009 às 15:52)

belem disse:


> Julho em termos gerais nem foi assim tão fresco e antes dele tivemos Maio e Junho que foram quentes.



Referi ao Vitamos em relação à nossa zona, em que Julho foi bem fresco, e claro, não em relação a todo o país.

Por aqui Maio e Junho não tiveram uma discrepância relevante.



N_Fig disse:


> A mínima foi de 10,6ºC. A temperatura actual é de 30,9ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco.



É uma mínima estranha aí junto ao mar, que nestes últimos dias até aqui as mínimas têm rondado os 14º


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Por aqui está assim:


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2009 às 16:59)

Vem uma célula direitinha à minha estação. A ver se chega com "vida".


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2009 às 17:03)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado a oeste, e muito nublado a este.

A noroestada já apareceu e está a matar as nuvens todas como já normal 

Estou com 25.9ºC, humidade nos 49% e rajada máxima até agora de 31 km/h.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2009 às 17:16)

A célula está a passar a norte daqui, vai direitinha a Lisboa. 

A ver se resiste à travessia do Tejo.


----------



## cardu (25 Set 2009 às 17:17)

e em vila franca de xira já vi um flash...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2009 às 17:17)

HotSpot disse:


> A célula está a passar a norte daqui, vai direitinha a Lisboa.
> 
> A ver se resiste à travessia do Tejo.



Irá ser complicado mas quem sabe


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 17:22)

Aqui está tudo negro... A ver se ainda levo com uma ponta dela, de raspão.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2009 às 17:22)

Aí vai ela...a passar a norte daqui a caminho de Lisboa...


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 17:24)

Lousano disse:


> Referi ao Vitamos em relação à nossa zona, em que Julho foi bem fresco, e claro, não em relação a todo o país.
> 
> Por aqui Maio e Junho não tiveram uma discrepância relevante.



Como disse, em termos gerais e em relação a Maio/Junho houve uma anomalia positiva em praticamente todo o Portugal continental.
Vagas de calor já as temos desde Março.


----------



## DRC (25 Set 2009 às 17:26)

Esta célula formou-se e inicialmente seguia nesta direcção tendo então "decidido" mesmo já ás portas da Póvoa de Santa Iria virar mais para Oeste. Bem, é a sorte que tenho


----------



## squidward (25 Set 2009 às 17:27)

cúmulos bem desenvolvidos a Este e SE, ou seja, nos sítios do costume.


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 17:28)

O Sol já era. 

Nota-se bastante desenvolvimento atrás desta célula. Vêem-se grandes cumulus debaixo dela.

Pode ser que deite alguma coisa ou não, de qualquer maneira já deu para tirar umas boas fotos.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Set 2009 às 17:34)

Olá

Sigo com 25.4ºC e com o céu a ficar encoberto vamos lá ver se dá alguma coisa.

Pressão nos 1015.8 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2009 às 17:41)

Já descargas bem próximas da capital:

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Interessante...


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2009 às 17:48)

Fotos tiradas a Este


----------



## meteo (25 Set 2009 às 17:54)

DIa muito abafado por aqui,com céu muito nublado para o interior.São as nuvens anti-oceano,que quando se aproximam do monstro atlantico desaparecem... 
Espero falhar redondamente na impressão que tenho que estes dias vão ser todos assim,nuvens para o interior,ve-se daqui,mas aqui apenas sol


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Set 2009 às 17:56)

Já caíram umas pingas grossas no vidro do carro, mas não passou disso, nem o limpa para-brisas disparou.
Sigo com 25.8ºC, 1015hpa, 48%HR.
Céu congestionado com cumulus e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
Máxima de 26.8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 17:57)

*Boa tarde!*

É já a 3ª tentativa para concluir este post... 

Cumulus mediocris e congestus, já começa a ser repetitivo; o pior é que no momento em que nos parece que irá suceder algo de especial cai tudo por terra; que concretamente, neste caso não cai nada! 

O vento à "superfície" vindo de W/NW parece deslizar apenas sob as camadas inferiores destes cumulus que se deslocam para W que agora se encontram mais dispersos. Pois claro...!

Registo no momento 27.4ºC / 34% hr


----------



## meteo (25 Set 2009 às 18:00)

Vince disse:


> Seria agradável viver o dia a dia com temperaturas amenas, um verão ameno, sim senhor, também aprovo, mas ao contrário dos beachboys urbanos que só pensam em praia, um "meteolouco" digno desse título sabe e compreende que por detrás de uma coisa como a seca por falta de chuva há bastantes implicações.
> 
> Implicações que para a generalidade das pessoas (como maioritariamente acontece nos grandes centros urbanos) poderá ser indiferente, se não compram umas alfaces ou tomates vindas de Portugal chegam de imediato outras de outro lado qualquer, nem que seja da Indochina. Mas por detrás disso há milhares de microdramas, população empobrecida porque perdeu a colheita de trigo, de batatas, o vinho não saiu bem ou o azeite ficou uma porcaria.
> 
> Aqui no fórum a maioria das pessoas já aprendeu a distinguir que aquela coisa a que chamam de "mau tempo" nos media não significa necessariamente "mau tempo", antes pelo contrário   E um Verão eterno como defendes não é "bom tempo", significa na verdade  "mau tempo".



Eu adoro Verão,com tudo o que implica um excelente Verão.Dias quentes com sol,e depois fins de tarde com chuva forte e trovoada.Para mim é o Verão perfeito.COm chuva forte nos fins de tarde,1/3 dos dias do mes,não há seca que persista.

O Inverno é muito bonito,mas quando chove.Adoro um Inverno muito chuvoso também!DIas com céu limpo,temperaturas baixas, geada, para uma situação de seca também não é nada agradável!


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Set 2009 às 18:18)

Quase que vinha aí instabilidade para a grande Lisboa, mas ficou-se pelo Montijo, chegou o vento de Noroeste, e tudo ele levou.

Assim sendo, na Piedade estão:

Temperatura:  	 27.6 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	15.2 °C 	
Humidade: 	47% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	6.1km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	10.0km/h 
Vento: 	NOROESTE 	
Pressão: 	1015.1hPa 

A mínima foi de 19.3ºC às 7h31 e a máxima foi de 29.1 às 12h54


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2009 às 18:29)

Há 20 minutos pingou no centro da cidade de Odivelas. Mas não passou disso mesmo: pingos.

Agora sigo com vento moderado de NO.
26ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Set 2009 às 18:36)

Sigo com 24.8ºC e céu a limpar gradualmente.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 18:47)

Uma cena algo interessante avista-se a Este, talvez sobre o Tejo ou ainda na margem sul do mesmo; como a esperança é a última a morrer, quiçá aquela bela imagem não tenha o mesmo destino da anterior! 

Actualmente: 27.2ºC / 34% hr


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2009 às 18:49)

Uma pequena célula, há instantes, para os lados da Moita: (Este)


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Set 2009 às 18:49)

Afinal voltou a ficar bastante nublado, mas o vento mantém-se:

Temperatura:  	 26.4 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	13.8 °C 	
Humidade: 	46% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	12.6km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	13.2km/h 
Vento: 	OES-NOROESTE 	
Pressão: 	1015.5hPa


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2009 às 19:02)

A máxima hoje foi de 33,9º.

Neste momento já com 27,1º, vento fraco de SW e céu praticamente azul.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2009 às 19:05)

Boas

Na auto estrada a caminho de Setúbal quando vinha de Lisboa apanhei chuva não foi muita mas ao chegar a uma zona vi poças na estrada


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 19:20)

A máxima foi de 32,3ºC. Actualmente a temperatura é de 25,3ºC, o céu está limpo, o vento é fraco e a humidade está a 43%.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Set 2009 às 19:26)

Sigo com 24.0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Set 2009 às 19:37)

O céu vai progressivamente limpando, embora ainda se veja alguma nebulosidade significativa a Sul.
Sigo com 23.8ºC, 55%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 19:49)

AnDré disse:


> Uma pequena célula, há instantes, para os lados da Moita: (Este)



Precisamente esta, que infelizmente está a ser implacavelmente destroçada pela massa de ar vinda do litoral...  

O vento com deslocação de W/NW agora a apaziguar o fervilhar dos termómetros que anseiam pela tão esperada amenidade pelo fim da tarde!

Ainda sem grande evolução, registam-se 24.9ºC / 35% hr


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2009 às 19:51)

Já em Abrantes algumas nuvens a desenvolverem se mas não tenho grande esperanças em que dê nalguma coisa.

Estão28.0ºC

A máxima por cá foi de 30.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2009 às 19:52)

joseoliveira disse:


> Precisamente esta, que infelizmente está a ser implacavelmente destroçada pela massa de ar vinda do litoral...
> 
> O vento com deslocação de W/NW agora a apaziguar o fervilhar dos termómetros que anseiam pela tão esperada amenidade pelo fim da tarde!
> 
> Ainda sem grande evolução, registam-se 24.9ºC / 35% hr



Acabei de ver agora mesmo um relâmpago jeitoso na margem sul. 
A ESE de mim!

A ver se se aproxima um pouco mais!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2009 às 19:53)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.2ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, de notar que avisto daqui relâmpagos provenientes de células qie estão a sul.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima : 32.2ºC

T.minima: 16.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2009 às 19:55)

joseoliveira disse:


> O vento com deslocação de W/NW agora a apaziguar o fervilhar dos termómetros que anseiam pela tão esperada amenidade pelo fim da tarde!



Sim, a nortada é como se fosse uma multidão furiosa equipada com facas, pés de cabra, ancinhos, sachos, pás, enxadas etc, pronta a matar qualquer cúmulo que se aproxime do litoral  aqui o céu já limpou graças a ela.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2009 às 20:01)

AnDré disse:


> Acabei de ver agora mesmo um relâmpago jeitoso na margem sul.
> A ESE de mim!
> 
> A ver se se aproxima um pouco mais!



Estou a ver 1 a cada 15 segundos. Festival de luz mas sem som. Penso que seja da célula já a Oeste de Vendas Novas.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 20:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, a nortada é como se fosse uma multidão furiosa equipada com facas, pés de cabra, ancinhos, sachos, pás, enxadas etc, pronta a matar qualquer cúmulo que se aproxime do litoral  aqui o céu já limpou graças a ela.



Quanta violência atmosférica..., talvez o nosso calor humano sirva para dar impulso à tão envergonhada célula!!!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 20:06)

Temperatura Máxima de *28,7ºC*.

Neste momento tenho 21,6ºC, e o céu apenas apresenta alguns Altocumulus dispersos.

Humidade nos 47%.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2009 às 20:06)

A célula que vem do Alentejo está a tomar proporções brutais...dentro em breve entra na Margem Sul. 

E vai direitinha aonde? Setúbal...pois claro. Miguel, põe a máquina a postos...


----------



## squidward (25 Set 2009 às 20:06)

tou a assistir ao espetaculo ao SE


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2009 às 20:08)

HotSpot disse:


> A célula que vem do Alentejo está a tomar proporções brutais...dentro em breve entra na Margem Sul.
> 
> E vai direitinha aonde? Setúbal...pois claro. Miguel, põe a máquina a postos...



ISso é FIXEEEE!


----------



## meteo (25 Set 2009 às 20:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Sim, a nortada é como se fosse uma multidão furiosa equipada com facas, pés de cabra, ancinhos, sachos, pás, enxadas etc, pronta a matar qualquer cúmulo que se aproxime do litoral * aqui o céu já limpou graças a ela.



 Bela designação da nortada.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 20:12)

Avistam-se alguns flashes e acho que para já a margem sul (Montijo e outros) esta a ser presenteada com este festival de luz e som.

Não sei se o que ouço serão já trovões à distância ou eventualmente algum avião nas proximidades, porque o vento desloca-se de W/NW e altera a direcção do som de qualquer ouvido mais atento!


----------



## Madragoa (25 Set 2009 às 20:14)

Boa noite 

Temp actual 24,3c
Ceu pouco nublado,mas a S/SE está carregado...
Humidade nos 42%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 mb

A SE,consigo ver relampagos ,mas a trovoada está longe de Lisboa,mas sempre dá para matar saudades 


Cumprimentos...e bom fim de semana,,desde já para todos


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2009 às 20:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> Avistam-se alguns flashes e acho que para já a margem sul (Montijo e outros)



É muito mais a Sudeste. Setúbal - Águas de Moura.

Aqui népias e Montijo muito menos...


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 20:16)

Também já vejo o espectáculo. 

Espero que venha para aqui ou que se forme mais durante a noite...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Eu por aqui registo uma temperatura de 23,2ºC e...
...CÉU COMPLETAMENTE LIMPO!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 20:20)

HotSpot disse:


> É muito mais a Sudeste. Setúbal - Águas de Moura.
> 
> Aqui népias e Montijo muito menos...



Acredito que sim porque a noite está a instalar-se e confunde um pouco o que se observa daqui e além disso Águas de Moura e Montijo face à minha localização estão na mesma direcção. 
Durante o dia conseguem-se identificar determinadas zonas e a margem de erro é menor.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Set 2009 às 20:27)

daqui tambem consigo ver o aparato na direccao da Moita.


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 20:28)

Atrás desta vem outra.... 

Vê-se bem que vai passar aqui de raspão, pois estão aqui umas nuvens altas que há um bom bocado estavam mais ou menos por cima da Cruz de Pau. 

As nuvens estão a dirigir-se para aqui, pode ser que esta noite ainda dê para ver uma boa trovoada. 

Agora vejo relâmpagos com um intervalo de um minuto.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2009 às 20:47)

Vi daqui a este um pouco distante lindos raios com o final da tarde  tenho duas fotos mas acho que não tão grande coisa... logo posto


----------



## Madragoa (25 Set 2009 às 21:00)

Deixei de ver relampagos....,no horizonte que tenho
O vento rodou para S/SO,,e sopra fraco
Temp actual 23.6c

Vamos ver a noite e madrugada...




Cumprimentos...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:16)

Boas,
Neste momento 22,1ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 49%.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 21:19)

21,3ºC estagnados, humidade a 46% e neblusidade alta a aumentar, _destroços_ das pequenas células que se formaram a Este.

Vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2009 às 21:20)

Aqui estão as fotos deste final de tarde visto de Setúbal, espero que gostem! Apanhei mais uns raios mas estes são os melhores...


----------



## Lightning (25 Set 2009 às 21:22)

Não há mais nada, por agora...

Pode ser que se forme algo durante a noite. 

De qualquer maneira tirei umas boas fotos de tarde. Nada mau.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 21:22)

miguel disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos deste final de tarde visto de Setúbal, espero que gostem! Apanhei mais uns raios mas estes são os melhores...



Boas fotos.
É pena que enquanto tu apanhasses alguns raios, eu nem sequer conseguisse apanhar nuvens...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2009 às 21:56)

miguel disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos deste final de tarde visto de Setúbal, espero que gostem! Apanhei mais uns raios mas estes são os melhores...



Lindas fotos.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Bom, por aqui não deu em nada...
De momento, céu praticamente limpo, com a temperatura nos 20.9ºC e HR nos 68%.

Extremos do dia:

19.5ºC
26.8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 22:18)

Aqui e agora 17,9ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 54%.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Sigo com 20,1º e 70% de Humidade...
Tenho estado a ver clarões a Este e neste momento já nao os vejo...
Durante a noite pode ser que haja algo ;D
Quais são as vossas opiniões??


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 22:53)

Aqui e agora 15,3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 55%.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2009 às 23:09)

boa noite e bom fim-de-semana! 

A promessa de animação do final da tarde por aqui não passou disso mesmo!

Pelo que observo, o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo com vento muito fraco vindo de W/NW e ainda com baixos níveis de humidade!

_*Extremos de 25-Set:*_

*Máximos:* 30.6ºC / 45% hr

*mínimos:* 20.3ºC / 27% hr

Valores actuais: 23.1ºC / 35% hr


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 23:15)

Neste momento a temperatura é de 14,4ºC, o céu está limpo, o vento é fraco e a humidade é de 57%.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2009 às 23:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 20.6ºC

Máx - 28.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 42 km/h

Humidade mínima de 41% e máxima 57% 

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento fraco, soprando moderado ao final da tarde.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 23:34)

Temperatura de 14,3ºC e humidadade a 59% por agora.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2009 às 23:49)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

Neste momento sigo com 19,3ºC e humidade nos 56%.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:
32,3ºC/10,6ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 00:19)

Despeço-me com 13,2ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 56%.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 00:28)

Extremos do dia 25 de Setembro:
Tmin: 19,6ºC
Tmáx: 31,6ºC

A noite segue com céu limpo e vento nulo.
Temperatura nos 22ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (26 Set 2009 às 00:35)

Bom dia 

Sigo com 19,9c de temperatura 
Céu limpo
Humidade nos 81%
Pressão 1014mb
Vento fraco a nulo de S/SO,o mais curioso é que na Portela (aeroporto) o vento está de NO,porque os avioes estão aterrar de Sul para Norte,isto é só uma curiosidade,na ponta Norte da cidade sopra NO,na zona ribeirinha S/Sw , é para todos os gostos...esta terra 

Ve se no sat 24 alguma convecção de E para O,mas tanto aparece,como desaparece,vamos ver se chega alguma coisa ao Litoral,apesar de no Euclid não haver descargas na zonas de convecção,vamos ter fé... 


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Teles (26 Set 2009 às 00:59)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 19.6


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2009 às 01:24)

Boas fotos miguel

eu estou de volta a Lisboa depois de uma semana em Bragança Veremos o que nos reserva o fim de semana


----------



## meteo (26 Set 2009 às 06:18)

Pelo MeteOeiras, madrugada quente,com 19,4,quase tropical. 
Vento inexistente.
Bom fim-de-semana !


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 08:44)

Bom dia!

O dia começa com bastante nebulosidade a vir de este.
Vamos lá ver se com o decorrer do dia há surpresas.






19,2ºC e vento nulo.
Mínima de 18,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2009 às 09:14)

Boas...
O dia começa com bastante nevoeiro que já está em fase de dissipação


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 09:23)

AnDré disse:


> 19,2ºC e vento nulo.
> Mínima de 18,6ºC



  Bem, com a lestada cá pelo norte, é provável que o Porto fique no pódio das temperaturas máximas do dia de hoje.

  Se bem que pouco provável, talvez ainda nos chegue alguma animação pela tarde.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia!  

O dia amanheceu nublado mas com abertas. 
Alguns cumulus congestus e mediocris com algum nevoeiro um pouco mais a Este é o cenário actual.

O vento apresenta-se de forma geral fraco de N/NE e possivelmente estão uns cerca de *20.ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2009 às 09:56)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, eram quase 6 da manhã quando caiu um aguaceiro por aqui.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Set 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia!
Por aqui a tónica é... nevoeiro...
Não muito cerrado, pois ainda tenho alguma visibilidade, mas o suficiente para tapar o sol...
A mínima foi de 18.4ºC, seguindo agora com 20.2ºC, 86%HR, 1016hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2009 às 10:43)

Reparem no GFS:






Preve risco de aguaceiros para aqui ás 2:00


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu muito nublado por Altocumulus Castellanus, tendo estes dissipado, e dado lugar a alguns Cirrus.

A temperatura mínima desceu para os *17,3ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 23,7ºC, humidade a 49% e vento nulo.

Pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## Madragoa (26 Set 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia

Temp actual 22,2c
Céu pouco nublado neste momento,mas as vezes tápa completamente devido ao nevoeiro que vem do Rio
Vento fraco de E/SE
Humidade nos 82%
Pressão 1014 mb

Isto hoje é capaz de dár qualquer coisa...um meteolouco em Portugal tem de ter  sempre esperança  



Cumprimentos...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 11:11)

A mínima foi de 11,1ºC. Actualmente 23,2ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 55%.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 11:35)

Até ao momento, a temperatura tem um valor máximo de 24,2ºC.

Neste momento tenho 23,9ºC. Humidade a 50% e alguma neblina.

Os Cirrus mantêm-se no céu.

Vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 12:08)

Neste momento 26,2ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 58%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2009 às 12:13)

Neste momento estão 28.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2009 às 12:13)

Por aqui desde há 1 hora atrás, o céu passou a apresentar-se praticamente limpo e com vento geralmente fraco de SE, o que poderá ser um prenúncio de algum desenvolvimento para as próximas horas, tal com nas tardes anteriores.

Aparentemente *23*/*24ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2009 às 13:13)

Estou com 20.8ºC e humidade nos 75%  assim não vamos lá, primeiro a humidade tem que descer (até aos 40%) para que se possam formar os cúmulos, assim nada feito, mesmo que venha algo de sul não sei se aguentará a caminhada até ao Alto alentejo quanto mais.

O maldito do dito nevoeiro da costa ocidental em dias de trovoada arruina tudo, já é costume 


*13:23 - 80% e 20.1ºC *

*13:26 - 80% e 19.9ºC*

*13:28 - 81% e 19.8ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Set 2009 às 13:46)

Por aqui mais um dia quente, sigo com 25ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo até ver...


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 13:46)

Por aqui algo que já não via há algum tempo:
Vento moderado de Sul. E tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
Até parece que vem lá chuva. Ou não! 

24,9ºC de momento.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 13:56)

Temperatura de 29,7ºC e céu praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens a Sul.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 15:22)

Aqui e agora céu limpo, vento fraco, humidade a 54% e 28,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2009 às 15:27)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,6º.

O dia está mais agradável do que o últimos derivado ao vento fraco (por vezes moderado) que se faz sentir.

Neste momento 30,3º e alguns cumulos a surgirem na serra.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Sigo com 23.5ºC, 69%HR, alguma neblina no céu... Tá agradável para ir mais logo à Catedral...


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 18:20)

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, e alguns cumulus a sul. 

Pode ser que lá mais para a noite haja convecção suficiente para gerar alguma surpresa.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 18:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Temperatura de 29,7ºC e céu praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens a Sul.



A máxima acaba por ser mesmo de 29,7ºC, terminando a sequência de 4 dias seguidos com temperaturas máximas superiores a 30ºC. Actualmente 26,2ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 59%.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2009 às 18:44)

Boas tardes, por aqui 21,7ºC, Vento fraco de sudoeste e daqui já se nota muita nebulosidade a sul.







O Sul da Península Ibérica está em altas.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 19:19)

Boas,
Aqui e agora 20,1ºCm céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 60%.


----------



## under (26 Set 2009 às 19:21)

No meteoalarm ja dao alerta amarelo para Évora e Beja...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2009 às 19:36)

Bom Fim de tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.2ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.3ºC

T.Minima: 17.1C


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 19:46)

E então? Muita chuva por aí ou nem por isso?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 19:56)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> E então? Muita chuva por aí ou nem por isso?



Que é isso de chuva?
Actualmente 18,6ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 61%.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 19:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Que é isso de chuva?
> Actualmente 18,6ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 61%.



Lool.. bem tou a ver que as depressóes n querem mesmo nada com Portugal.
Ou talvez seja o AA que resolveu ficar por aí estagnado...

Aqui as previsões para essa semana apontam para mau tempo devido à Depressão Tropical "Eight" que será absorvida por uma outra Depressão e acabarão por ondular mesmo em cima do Arquipélago... agora resta saber se a mesma ainda terá "forças" para conseguir chegar aí a Portugal...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 20:01)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Lool.. bem tou a ver que as depressóes n querem mesmo nada com Portugal.
> Ou talvez seja o AA que resolveu ficar por aí estagnado...
> 
> Aqui as previsões para essa semana apontam para mau tempo devido à Depressão Tropical "Eight" que será absorvida por uma outra Depressão e acabarão por ondular mesmo em cima do Arquipélago... agora resta saber se a mesma ainda terá "forças" para conseguir chegar aí a Portugal...



É capaz de ter, mas não vou ter muitas esperanças para não apanhar desilusões...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 20:03)

N_Fig disse:


> É capaz de ter, mas não vou ter muitas esperanças para não apanhar desilusões...



Nc se sabe... em Meteorologia previsões a longo prazo são sempre falivéis e tenho a certeza que no fim a Natureza sabe sempre levar a melhor


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 20:06)

Por aqui hoje não houve sinal de nortada.
O vento enfraqueceu, mas a brisa mantém-se de sul, trazendo algum ar húmido.

A temperatura também está mais fresca do que nos outros dias por esta hora.
20,2ºC para já.


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 20:07)

Espero que se formem algumas células esta noite. Pode ser que as do Alentejo, ao morrerem, criem outras à sua volta. 

Mas os valores de CAPE/LI não estão muito favoráveis... Nada melhor que aguardar para vermos.

Dados actuais de 20,4ºC, 89% HR, 1015 mb.

Vento fraco e alguma nebulosidade a oeste (das células do interior).


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 20:18)

Neste momento 18,5ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 62%.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 20:30)

Temperatura máxima de *24,8ºC*.

Tarde de céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Altocumulus. De realçar a intensa neblina!

Neste momento sigo com 19,5ºC, humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 20:45)

Aqui e agora 17,7ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 61%.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2009 às 21:06)

Boas
Vejo alguns clarões muito ao longe 

20,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Acabo de ver um Clarão a Este


----------



## Madragoa (26 Set 2009 às 21:55)

Boa noite 

Temp actual 18,6c
Céu limpo
Vento fraco a nulo de S/SO
Humidade 88%
Pressão nos 1016mb

Não vejo nada de clarões...,nota se é muita humidade no ar...
Em todo o Alentejo,é que parece estar a ficar muito interessante 



Cumprimentos...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 22:00)

Céu quase limpo, mas um grande manto de nuvens a Sul. Temperatura nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 22:19)

Céu nublado e 14,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 22:36)

Alguns Fractus e 18,8ºC.

Vento fraco de ONO (292º), nos 8,6 km/h.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2009 às 22:38)

Por aqui sigo 18,9º e 86% de Humidade...
Para já não vejo claroes ( visto que há pouco vi 2) mas pode ser que aqui o Montijo seja atingido pela pontinha da ´´tempestade´´


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2009 às 23:10)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 18.4ºC

Máx - 24.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 43 km/h

Humidade mínima de 53% e máxima 90% 

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento fraco...muita neblina ao longo do dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2009 às 23:17)

boa noite! 

O céu por enquanto está praticamente limpo, apenas alguns Fractus são visíveis mais a Oeste e o vento sopra geralmente fraco de SO.


_Extremos de hoje:_

*Máximos:* 28.1ºC / 74% hr

*mínimos:* 19.1ºC / 36% hr


Valores actuais: 20.6ºC / 70% hr


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 23:24)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento nulo, 13,3ºC e humidade a 66%.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2009 às 23:51)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima *24,8ºC*

Vento Máximo: *35,9 km/h* de O (270º)

---

Neste momento sigo com 18,5ºC e há uma ligeira névoa, para além dos Fractus.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Aqui nevoeiro extenso, humidade a 80% e 13,7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Set 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:
11,1ºC/29,7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Set 2009 às 00:14)

Despeço-me com céu muito nublado, vento nulo, humidade a 91% e temperatura nos 15,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2009 às 00:22)

Por aqui, alguma nebulosidade no céu, e temperatura agradável...
Sigo assim com 19.5ºC, 89%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC
24.3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2009 às 00:26)

Olá, mais uma vez o computador foi-se abaixo de madrugada e só ao final da tarde fui à Piedade ligá-lo, assim não tenho os extremos do dia de ontem.

Neste momento porém estamos assim:

Temperatura:  	 18.7 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	16.4 °C 	
Humidade: 	87% 
Velocidade do vento: 	2.4km/h 

Vento: 	OES-SUDOESTE 	
Pressão: 	1017.8hPa

Está bastante húmido especialmente junto ao Tejo, e a temperatura está agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 01:07)

Despeço-me com 18,4ºC, e uma névoa húmida.

A noite segue calma, com vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2009 às 01:55)

Por aqui algumas nuvens e neblina.
Muita húmida, com os vidros dos carros já todos embaciodos.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 17,9ºC.

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 18,2ºC
Tmáx: 27,1ºC


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2009 às 08:03)

Boas , por aqui um nevoeiro muito extenso e uma temperatura de 18 graus


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2009 às 08:51)

teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui um nevoeiro muito extenso e uma temperatura de 18 graus



Eu aqui em Odivelas, encontro-me numa "bolha" sem nevoeiro. No entanto vejo-o em redor.
Por aqui sol e alguma neblina.
Temperacura actual: 17,7ºC.

A mínima foi de 15,9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2009 às 09:57)

Bons dias, nevoeiro semi cerrado por aqui e temperatura nos 18,5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia!
Tal como ontem, nevoeiro algo intenso, mas com alguma visibilidade...
Mínima de 17.4ºC.
De momento, sigo com 17.9ºC, 94%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 10:06)

bom dia...  

O nevoeiro tem marcado presença esta manhã com dissipações e retornos com a 1km de visibilidade quase nula.

Sobre ele, parece que ainda nada existe; veremos para a tarde, desde que esta fraca visibilidade não persista!

Por aqui (work), segundo os dados de um termómetro cedido por um simpático amigo (que já se apercebeu de uma das minhas loucuras! ) verifico que estão 19ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *16,5ºC*, numa noite nevoeiro, mais cerrado durante o início da manhã.

Actualmente registo 22,6ºC, e ainda resta alguma névoa!

Humidade nos 61%, vento fraco de E (90º) e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2009 às 11:53)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.3ºC e o céu está limpo.
A Minima de hoje foi de 18.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2009 às 12:04)

O nevoeiro começa a levantar, embora ainda persista, nomeadamente para os lados do rio...
Claro que a HR vai caindo rapidamente, indo já nos 77%HR.
A temperatura segue nos 21.1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 12:26)

O sol é Rei por aqui após ter vencido o nevoeiro desta manhã! 
O vento apresenta-se muito fraco e sem direcção definida.







A temperatura anda agora pelos 21ºC.


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2009 às 12:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> O nevoeiro começa a levantar, embora ainda persista, nomeadamente para os lados do rio...
> Claro que a HR vai caindo rapidamente, indo já nos 77%HR.
> A temperatura segue nos 21.1ºC.



Ainda se nota bastante neblina aqui em baixo. Parece mais aquela espécie de poeira que costuma subir de África do que uma neblina normal. 

O tempo está fresco, tal como disseste, há pouco tinha 20,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 12:53)

Por aqui vai aquecendo. 24,6ºC no momento.

A neblina mantém-se a humidade encontra-se nos 48%.

Vento de SE (135º).


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2009 às 13:43)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,1ºC a madrugada e manha foi de neblina e nevoeiro...agora o nevoeiro e neblina levantou mas segue um dia humido e algo fresco com 21,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2009 às 13:54)

A neblina teima em não desaparecer...
Temperatura algo fresca, embora ao Sol esteja bem quente...
Sigo assim com 23.5ºC, 67%HR, 1017hpa, UV3.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Madragoa (27 Set 2009 às 14:06)

Boa tarde 

Temp actual 24.2c
Humidade nos 52%
Vento fraco a nulo de E/SE
Pressão atmosférica 1016 mb

O dia começou com nevoeiro,não muito denso mas o suficiente para só se ver o Sól a partir das 10 e tál...no entanto ainda se nota a tál neblina sobre o Rio

Hoje estou a ver a coisa ``mais negra```,para a convecção do que ontem ,pode ser que me engane...


Cumprimentos...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 15:26)

Sigo com 26,8º e 51% de Humidade...
A humidade está boa para trovoadas 
Vamos ver o que há esta tarde!


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2009 às 15:56)

por aqui céu limpo, mas com uma neblina típica em dias de trovoada.
Entretanto ainda espero por uma trovoada decente por aqui (talvez 3ªf. ou 4ª), nem que ganhe raízes 

sigo com 33.6ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2009 às 16:07)

Aqui estão 28.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Set 2009 às 16:27)

Céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco de Sul e 27,9 ºC.

Pressão a descer para os 1016,5 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 17:33)

Sigo com 26,2 e o céu a encobrir-se de cumulos a ficarem um pouco negros


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 18:03)

Aquela célula alli está boa, pode ser que chegue aqui:


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2009 às 18:11)

Essa célula vai passar na zona de Coruche.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 18:38)

boa tarde! 

Uma tarde quente, devido sobretudo à fraca intensidade do vento que se desloca de W/NW.

O céu de momento apresenta-se pouco nublado por Altocumulus floccus porém com alguma tendência a dispersarem ou até mesmo desaparecerem!
Para além destes nada mais se avista por agora... 

Valores actuais: 25.8ºC / 44% hr


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2009 às 18:42)

Avisto uma célula muito bonita a Este daqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 18:44)

DRC disse:


> Avisto uma célula muito bonita a Este daqui.



Tambem eu


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Boa Tarde

Só vos tenho uma coisa a dizer... que surpresa á pouco que houve por aqui, um aguaceiro que vinha de NE foi-se formando e formando, que se transformou numa pequena mas forte trovoada, era só trovões e relâmpagos, um verdadeiro festival, pena foi que passou um pouco mais a norte daqui, poir agora ainda se houve os trovões dela que vai em direção a coruche, mais tarde coloco aqui algumas fotos.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.9ºC

T.Minima: 18.8ºC


----------



## cardu (27 Set 2009 às 19:00)

DRC disse:


> Avisto uma célula muito bonita a Este daqui.




aqui do local de trabalho em vfxira também a vejo

achas que pode vir ter a zona de vila franca ou póvoa santa iria??


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 19:03)

cardu disse:


> aqui do local de trabalho em vfxira também a vejo
> 
> achas que pode vir ter a zona de vila franca ou póvoa santa iria??



Meu amigo essa célula tenho quase a certeza que vai passar ai porque aqui tambem devera chegar


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2009 às 19:04)

Se não passar por Vila Franca é provável que seja de raspão a não ser que aumente ainda mais a sua dimensão.


----------



## cardu (27 Set 2009 às 19:08)

andres disse:


> Meu amigo essa célula tenho quase a certeza que vai passar ai porque aqui tambem devera chegar




ok então vamos esperar a ver o que é acontece!!!


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2009 às 19:15)

Algumas nuvens por cá mas nada de especial

Estão agora 26.1ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2009 às 19:21)

Arrisco este movimento:







Eu vejo-o mal daqui, mas do pouco que vejo é bonita, nenhum de vocês tira fotos ?


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2009 às 19:22)

Vince disse:


> Arrisco este movimento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vou tirar, mas aviso já que tenho muitos prédios na frente.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 19:34)

Por aqui o panorama é este.





Estou com 21.1ºC e ventinho de noroeste para que a célula não se aproxime


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2009 às 19:34)

Vince estou de acordo contigo, penso que é mesmo essa direcção que ela irá tomar.


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2009 às 19:39)

Ela está a seguir mais para Sul
Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago.


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 19:57)

Boas fotos, ao fim do dia acabam por ter sempre uma coloração digna de registo.





EUMETSAT 19h00


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2009 às 20:06)

Parece que vem para aqui, vamos ver se se aguenta e no que ainda tem p'ra dar.

EDIT: avisto relâmpagos a este...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Avisto relampagos a nordeste, já está muito escuro, vem ai!


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2009 às 20:11)

andres disse:


> Avisto relampagos a nordeste, já está muito escuro, vem ai!



Ao que parece ainda cresce


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 20:16)

Se vier no sentido NE-SO e com a noite já estabelecida, só com maior proximidade e se disposta a iluminar o céu, é que poderei vê-la!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Eu ainda não consegui avistar qualquer relâmpago.

---

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *27,4ºC*, pelas 15:09.

Neste momento sigo com 20,0ºC, humidade a 75% e vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Parece-me que se está a desfazer.
Há 15 minutos estava assim:





Meia hora antes estava incrivelmente bela!


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2009 às 20:21)

Gilmet disse:


> Eu ainda não consegui avistar qualquer relâmpago.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Avistei apenas um.


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Num stormchasing à pressa, num descampado, ainda tirei fotos à célula e ainda filmei um relâmpago.

Vi 4 relâmpagos numa hora, ao todo. Um deles muito grande mesmo.

Fiz a caçada à pressa, apenas cheguei a casa a correr e peguei na máquina fotográfica, pois como alguns membros já aqui o disseram, o céu estava divinal... 

Ela está a aproximar-se.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Aqui pela zona oriental, em Moscavide, avistava-se ao final da tarde o enorme cumulonimbo, mas não vi qualquer relâmpago nem ouvi qualquer descarga.

Vento de NNE e 23,2 ºC, humidade nos 59 %.


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2009 às 20:27)

Estou bastante espantado, pois de tarde estava uma grande ventania e não se viam quaisquer cumulus.

Agora, alterou-se tudo. Céu nublado, com nuvens cada vez mais perto...

Mesmo que não dê em nada, já valeu a pena pelas fotos e pelos relâmpagos que vi.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2009 às 20:28)

Está a morrer


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 20:33)

Cada vez mais perto:


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2009 às 20:35)

Ia eu a caminho dum local para tirar fotos e vejo logo um raio lindo e perto...chego ao local moto o tripé começo a tentar tirar fotos e em meia hora não vi rigorosamente mais nada


----------



## ct5iul (27 Set 2009 às 20:52)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:26.3ºC 14:11
TEMP MIN: 16.0ºC 07:22 

Temp actual 21.9ºC 20:50 
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 20:50 
Intensidade do Vento: 9.0 km/h 20:50 
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 20.7ºC 20:50 
Humidade Relativa:63% 20:50 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:50 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2009 às 20:54)

Sim, agora está a morrer. Não significa que não possam nascer mais.

Estive a ver o único vídeo que fiz, com a máquina fotográfica, e apanhei de facto um relâmpago muito bonito, nuvem-nuvem.

O problema é mesmo a resolução do vídeo, 640 por 480, e ter ficado todo "granulado" pelo simples facto de a máquina fotográfica não ter grande resolução de vídeo e não se dar bem com ambientes com pouca luminosidade. de qualquer maneira vou tentar fazer um vídeo-slideshow com as fotos e o pequeno vídeo.

Consegui ligar o estabilizador de imagem e o modo de focagem manual. Rebelo desta vez não me esqueci.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2009 às 20:58)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, agora está a morrer. Não significa que não possam nascer mais.
> 
> Estive a ver o único vídeo que fiz, com a máquina fotográfica, e apanhei de facto um relâmpago muito bonito, nuvem-nuvem.
> 
> ...



Parece que esta também já foi, melhores dias viram, e com certeza a partir de amanha serão melhores...


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2009 às 21:58)

Em Oeiras no decorrer de um jogo de futebol, vi a torre gigante.Segunda vez que olhei vi um relampago  Por volta das 7 e pouco. 
Não chegou cá como é normal,mas já foi mais perto do que costuma ser.Já dava para ver a imponente torre sem quaisquer dificuldades.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2009 às 22:13)

Aqui vão algumas fotos, não são grande coisa mas enfim


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 22:25)

olá... 
O céu de momento apresenta-se com algumas nuvens mas menos compactas e aparentemente mais altas do que há momentos atrás.
Parece que por aqui surgiu desde há pouco uma bolsa de ar mais seco com o vento fraco e sem direcção definida devido a tão rápidas e breves mudanças!


*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 28.6ºC / 82% hr

*mínimos:* 17.2ºC / 35% hr


Valores actuais: 22.3ºC / 39% hr (há 1h atrás com 48%!)


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2009 às 22:30)

Temperatura a subir, nos 20,2ºC actualmente.

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus.

Humidade a 66%, vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º) a pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Boas, deixo aqui através de fotos e desculpem a má qualidade por falta de tempo o que se passou hoje por aqui


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2009 às 22:56)

22.9ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Set 2009 às 23:31)

Céu pouco nublado e ainda 22,9 ºC.

Uma noite quente de fim de Setembro, com uma humidade também relativamente baixa, nos 46 %.

---

Extremos de hoje:

17,2 ºC / 28,3 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 23:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.4ºC

Máx - 24.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 37 km/h

Humidade mínima de 41% e máxima 93% 

Dia e noite caracterizados por pouco nublado, excepto durante a tarde que teve a participação de um belo cúmulo a Este, vento fraco.




Sim sim sim a foto tá escura, mas achei o efeito giro


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2009 às 23:42)

E hoje tenho apenas a mínima. Voltou-se a desligar. A ver se amanhã volto lá para tornar a ligar o PC -.-'

Mínima de 16.1 às 3h06

A última vez que houve dados foi às 8h55:

ºC 18.2 °C  	 
Orvalho 16.4 °C  	 
Pressão 1018.2hPa  	
Direcção do Vento NORTE  	
Vento 2.7km/h  	 
Rajada 6.8km/h  	
Humidade 89%

Até amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 00:18)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *27,4ºC*

Vento Máximo: *23,3 km/h* de N (360º).

---

Actualmente com 19,4ºC e humidade nos 52%.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Set 2009 às 00:31)

Mais um dia ameno e algo húmido...
Extremos do dia:

17.4ºC
24.1ºC

De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
19.6ºC, 77%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 00:53)

Ainda 22,8 ºC. Uma noite relativamente quente para a época. Parece estagnar apesar do céu quase limpo.

A humidade ainda desce e está agora nos 42 %, vento nulo há várias horas.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 01:08)

Humidade a descer bastante, nos 46%, e temperatura de 19,8ºC.

Vento fraco de NNE (22º).

Assim me despeço. Até logo.


----------



## Madragoa (28 Set 2009 às 06:32)

Bom dia

Temp actual 20,1 c 
Humidade 56%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1014 mb
Vento fraco de E/SE
Céu muito nublado

São 06h31m am,e está a cair um aguaceiro 



Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Set 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Esta noite choveu... pouco, pois o penico nem registou nada, mas deu para molhar a estrada e nada mais...
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.
Mínima de 19ºC, temperatura actual nos 20.5ºC.
73%HR; 1017hpa.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, mínima quase tropical: 19,6ºC.

Não dei conta que tivesse chovido durante a noite. E o pluviometro não acusa nada.

Agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado. A temperatura está nos 24ºC.
Ar abafado. 







O radar indica alguma precipitação a sudoeste de Lisboa.


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu praticamente limpo por aqui e temperatura agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *18,3ºC*. A noite foi marcada por céu muito nublado.

Actualmente sigo já com 25,3ºC, e o céu mantém-se muito nublado por Altocumulus. É possível avistar desenvolvimentos para o lado do mar.

Humidade a 37% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 10:49)

Bem, e depois de 91 dias a zeros... Eis que acordo a meio da noite com um aguaceiro moderado, que fez cair do céu o seu bem mais precioso na quantidade que eu já não via há esses mesmos 91 dias atrás...

1,1 mm  

Finalmente... Isto passa do zero...  Lavou o pluviómetro e ainda o testou, pensei que já estava avariado....


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2009 às 10:59)

bons dias
este fim de semana estivem em arruda, as temperaturas estiveram agradaveis e o vento fraco a moderado de NE rodando para NW durante a tarde.
na sexta á noite e no domingo ao final da tarde houve desenvolvimentos convectivos a E e SE


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 11:38)

Já com 27,6ºC, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.

Humidade a 32% e o vento sopra fraco, sendo por vezes nulo.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2009 às 11:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Já com 27,6ºC, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.
> 
> Humidade a 32% e o vento sopra fraco, sendo por vezes nulo.



interessante, aqui no campo grande está fresquinho...uns 24ºou 23º, e ha alguma nevoa
o ceu apresenta-se muito nublado por nuvens altas e medias estratiformes.


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia

Céu limpo em Santarém.
Segundo o IM estavam 23.3ºC às 10 horas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e bastante sol, agora 24,4 ºC.

Mais um dia quente pela frente.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 12:16)

Boas a todos!

Por aqui céu limpo e 28.1ºC

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da célula de Coruche (pelo menos deu para ouvir alguns trovões ) tirada ontem ao final da tarde:


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 12:29)

Céu pouco nublado por aqui, de momento.

Dados actuais:

23,2ºC
54% HR
1016 mb
UV 2

Vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Set 2009 às 12:38)

Lightning disse:


> Bem, e depois de 91 dias a zeros... Eis que acordo a meio da noite com um aguaceiro moderado, que fez cair do céu o seu bem mais precioso na quantidade que eu já não via há esses mesmos 91 dias atrás...
> 
> 1,1 mm
> 
> Finalmente... Isto passa do zero...  Lavou o pluviómetro e ainda o testou, pensei que já estava avariado....



Desta vez fiquei eu a zeros... é para compensar da ultima chuvada...
De momento, 23.7ºC, 61%HR, 1018hpa, UV4.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Temperatura máxima de *28,8ºC* até ao momento.

Por agora, 28,6ºC e humidade a 30%.

Vento a 7,9 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2009 às 13:11)

Está brisa de leste o que faz explodir a temperatura e cheirar a trovoadas espanholas 

Estou com 26.8ºC e 41% 

Não sei porque mas hoje estou confiante, isto é algo raro  mas acho que vai ocorrer algo.


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2009 às 13:50)

Se o Mário está confiante,eu também fico 
POr aqui está um dia incrivel! Vento inexistente,e muito calor.Nada mexe.Vento de Leste tem destas coisas.
Dados do MeteoOeiras:
28,6 graus,43 % de humidade e 3,2 km/hora de Este.Mas aqui para fronteira Paço de Arcos/Oeiras parece estar mais calor ainda.


----------



## Madragoa (28 Set 2009 às 14:11)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 27.0c
Céu limpo
Vento na ordem dos 10 km/h de E 
Humidade 43%
Pressão nos 1014 mb

A madrugada e parte da manha,foi marcada por céu muito nublado...que com o avançar da manha foi limpando,estando agora com já referi limpinho...nem uma nuvem no horizonte

Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva...e sou mais um que dou o meu apoio ao pressentimento do amigo Mário Barros,convecção da parte da tarde  


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 14:29)

Eu ontem também não esperava nada, pois a tarde estava húmida e com bastante vento. Até que foi o que se viu...

Hoje as condições estão melhores em relação a ontem. Eu também concordo com o Mário, isto vai dar em alguma coisa...


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2009 às 14:29)

Boa tarde, por aqui está um dia muito abafado com 28,3ºC neste momento e vento fraco ou nulo de Este.


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Ai está,rodou o vento um pouco para Sul,ai está a humidade nos 47 %


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 14:45)

Calor e ar abafado também por aqui.
30,1ºC e vento praticamente nulo.

Começam a surgir os primeiros cumulus a sudeste.


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2009 às 15:26)

Dia muito abafado.

Consigo ver o desenvolvimento de muitas nuvens a N, NE daqui pode ser que dê nalguma coisa mais tarde.


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2009 às 16:28)

Boas , por aqui chove aguaceiros bem grossos e algumas trovoadas


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2009 às 16:41)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NW e 32,3º.

Tirando a monotonia das temperaturas, existem células a Sul/Este/Norte e poderá ser hoje que tenha um pouco de sorte.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 16:47)

Ainda há minutos tinha o céu por cima de mim assim:





E agora já está a limpar.
Raios partam a nortada. Tinha mesmo de vir agora?!


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 16:58)

o ceu está cheio de cumulos e já avisto uma célula para os lados de Rio Maior e a uma a formar-se a SE. Só aqui é que nada


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 17:18)

Boas tardes
Aqui apenas um pequena célula em dissipação a O.



A SE parece a vista é mais animadora.



 Vêem-se também umas cortinas de chuva a E.
29.7ºC


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2009 às 17:21)

A celula vista de Santarém até Rio Maior e que deixou uma boa agua 


















 Ouve alguns raios mas não deu para fotografar


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 17:27)

Vista que tenho daqui para o distrito de Santarém...


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 17:31)

Vem aí algo e promete!!


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 17:34)

será possível esse conjunto de células atingirem aqui a Terriola?


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 17:37)

Já se ouve a trovoada


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2009 às 17:40)

Passou por aqui uma pequena formação que nada deixou, mas pelo menos a sombra por era causada arrefeceu a temperatura para os 28,5º.


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2009 às 17:43)

Por aqui o céu já limpou , apenas se vê enormes células para a zona de Cartaxo , Santarém


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 17:46)

teles disse:


> Por aqui o céu já limpou , apenas se vê enormes células para a zona de Cartaxo , Santarém



Santarem ainda talvez, porque aqui o Ceu ainda está limpo


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2009 às 17:49)

Acabou de passar uma pequena célula por cima de Setúbal e deixou uma ventania com rajadas entre os 40 e os 50km/h, chuva fraca a moderada e um trovão...tudo isto em 5 minutos não mais


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2009 às 17:50)

boas tardes
sigo com 28.5º, vento fraco variavel e ceu limpo.
a este, NE e sul obsevam-se grandes cumulus, cumulus congestus e cumulunimbus em nascimento


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2009 às 17:51)

squidward disse:


> Santarem ainda talvez, porque aqui o Ceu ainda está limpo



Há 20 minutos estava quase a chegar a Santarém, olha lá bem para nordeste, não podem estar muito longe pois parece ter a direcção daí.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 17:55)

Ouvem-se e vêem-se alguns raios terra-nuvem. 
Eu ando a tentar apanha-los através de vídeo mas não tenho sorte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Set 2009 às 17:58)

miguel disse:


> Acabou de passar uma pequena célula por cima de Setúbal e deixou uma ventania com rajadas entre os 40 e os 50km/h, chuva fraca a moderada e um trovão...tudo isto em 5 minutos não mais



Consigo ver essa daqui, mas parece já estar a dissipar-se. É mesmo alta.

Parece estar a chegar um conjunto delas vindas da zona de Alcochete/Montijo em direcção a Lisboa/Margem Sul.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 17:59)

Vince disse:


> Há 20 minutos estava quase a chegar a Santarém, olha lá bem para nordeste, não podem estar muito longe pois parece ter a direcção daí.



pois mas daqui só tenho vista para E/SE/S/SO/NO, porque para N tenho uma parede do prédio ao lado 

mas agora fui ver a NO e de facto já se veem algumas nuvens, apesar daqui por cima estar ainda limpo o ceu.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2009 às 18:04)

Consigo avistar daqui uma célula enorme penso que para os lados do Barreiro, Seixal mas a Nortada que agora se levantou muito provavelmente vai acabar por deitar tudo a perder..27,9ºC e Vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:05)

ja começo a avista-la a Este, vem de Norte.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:07)

Ironia do destino ou não, mas hoje as celulas ficaram "quase todas no Litoral.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 18:08)

Vai pingando apenas com bastante vento ao som dos trovões....
é cada raio!


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2009 às 18:08)

ac_cernax  prepara o material porque isso para aí vái rebentar


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Set 2009 às 18:09)

Duas fotos: Na direcção Setúbal e na direcção Montijo respectivamente:


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2009 às 18:10)

Pedro que óptima panorâmica  deve ser essa que eu consigo ver aqui da minha casa, é muito grande e bonita sem dúvida.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:11)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Duas fotos: Na direcção Setúbal e na direcção Montijo respectivamente:



Belas Fotos!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Set 2009 às 18:12)

criz0r disse:


> Pedro que óptima panorâmica  deve ser essa que eu consigo ver aqui da minha casa, é muito grande e bonita sem dúvida.



É mesmo.

A de Setúbal está mesmo a morrer, resta a do Montijo, essa sim a crescer a olhos vistos.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2009 às 18:13)

A célula que vai a passar no Montijo já é avistada na minha webcam....está a chegar mas nem vejo relâmpagos nem oiço trovoada:


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:15)

Cá vai um pequeno contributo

Célula do Montijo




Célula a chegar aqui, vista de Este


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Afinal já caem umas pingas grossas e ouve-se o ribombar dos trovões.


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Set 2009 às 18:17)

sera que chegam a lisboa e almada


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2009 às 18:21)

bisnaga33 disse:


> sera que chegam a lisboa e almada



Nenhuma destas células activas chega a Lisboa ou Almada.

Já chove mais, já molhou a estrada toda.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2009 às 18:28)




----------



## Madragoa (28 Set 2009 às 18:28)

Boas tardes 


Já vejo o arco iris.....,agora não sei aonde (ela)  está a cair???

Estando na Baixa olhando para Este,mas que escuridão...



Cumprimentos...


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:31)

já começou a levantar vento 
é o tudo ou nada!!! veremos


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Set 2009 às 18:35)

E já vi um arco íris, e já oiço trovejar.


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Set 2009 às 18:36)

eu tou acompanhar via tlm  a evolucao e donde trabalho que na ponte 25 abril tenho uma escuridao  enorme a cavalgar na minha direccao espero ter  sorte em ver uma trovoada por estas bandas


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2009 às 18:36)

Que estrondo 

Continua a chover a conta gotas


----------



## homem do mar (28 Set 2009 às 18:42)

em ourem choveu a potes e uns truvoes ui ate metia medo


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:43)

já caem pingos do céu 
muito pequeninos, nada de pingas grossas


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2009 às 18:44)

Esta célula já passou mas vêm aí mais...neste momento aqui com sol dá para ver outra célula a chegar de Nordeste.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Aqui o sol é tanto que não consigo ver nenhum relampago.
A nortada vai soprando... 

A nuvem que está na Moita há uns minutos atrás:











Para Sul:


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:46)

Por aqui


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2009 às 18:47)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui o sol é tanto que não consigo ver nenhum relampago.
> A nortada vai soprando...
> 
> A nuvem que está na Moita há uns minutos atrás:



Boa foto André  Aqui por baixo não dá para ter a noção da altura da nuvem.


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:53)

já pinga com um pouco mais de intensidade, agora trovoada é que ainda nada


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Set 2009 às 18:53)

amigos almada tem alguma hipotese de ter alguma animacao


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 18:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Boa foto André  Aqui por baixo não dá para ter a noção da altura da nuvem.




Já parece estar em dissipação.
Vejo agora um arco-íris nessa nuvem.

A Nordeste vejo um pouco da nuvem que está para os lados de Santarém.
Essa sim, uma valente célula.






E aqui a nortada continua...


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 18:59)

ja troveja


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Set 2009 às 19:00)

Já oiço os estrondos!
Será que vai mesmo passar aqui?


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Set 2009 às 19:02)

esperava que sim hoje ainda ter alguma animacao  por aqui resta esperar que a celula de santarem chegue por almada


----------



## Madragoa (28 Set 2009 às 19:04)

AnDré disse:


> Já parece estar em dissipação.
> Vejo agora um arco-íris nessa nuvem.
> 
> A Nordeste vejo um pouco da nuvem que está para os lados de Santarém.
> ...






Esta mesmo em dissipacão,pelo menos a célula que avança por cima de Lisboa ,o vento virou para N/NO o que quer dizer que tudo i que venha morre..



Parabens pelas fotos aos respectivos (Realizadores)



Cumprimentos...


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2009 às 19:07)

Algumas fotos da enorme Célula por cima de mim


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Efectivamente, tudo o que chega a estes lados esfuma-se logo. -.-' O vento perturba e bastante.
Boas fotos Crizor.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Set 2009 às 19:19)

Aqui está o pouco que apanhei hoje.
Já não foi mau


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2009 às 19:22)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.1ºC e o cvéu está nublado com abertas. até agora ainda não veio nada para cá.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.7ºC

T.Minima: 17.9ºC

Off-Topic: Hoje tive um dia péssimo


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Set 2009 às 19:22)

Muita chuva preve o GFS para amanha:


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 19:22)

Bonitos os desenvolvimentos na faixa N-E!

Mas por aqui o céu mantém-se apenas pouco nublado por Cirrus e Altocumulus.

Temperatura nos 23,3ºC, depois de uma máxima de *31,6ºC*.

Humidade a 43% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 19:26)

A célula a NE vem a todo o vapor!!
Será que vence a nortada?!
Apesar do vento de norte, estão ainda 25,2ºC.

Há 10 minutos, célula a NE:








PS: Muito bom, thunderboy!! Que sorte!


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2009 às 19:33)

No caminho de Santarém para Abrantes apanhei a trovoada mas como ia em sentido contrario apenas choveu um pouco na zona de Alpiarça/Chamusca.
Ainda consegui ver uns relâmpagos ao longe.

Agora em Abrantes estão 25.54ºC
Algumas nuvens mas não sei se dá alguma coisa.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (28 Set 2009 às 19:47)

por aqui ja as ouvi a bombar mas para ja passou tudo ao lado , nem pinga sigo com 23,3ºC ás 19h45


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 19:48)

Hoje fiz mais um storm chasing aqui pela zona, pois já esperava que a convecção desse umas boas formações para fotos. 

Desta vez não foi à pressa, mas devo confessar que foi um storm chasing em duas rodas,  pouco habitual, mas que de vez em quando faço. Peguei na bike e está a andar...

Penso que as fotos ficaram boas, vou agora ver o resultado desta volta.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2009 às 19:53)

Os Lisboetas ainda não ver algo 

Estou com 23.7ºC e um grande cúmulo a nordeste.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2009 às 20:04)

Estive nos últimos minutos a ver uma trovoada a este de Setúbal mas só vi 3 raios apanhei um mas não deve tar nada de especial era muito distante


----------



## Madragoa (28 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Mais umas belas fotos,parabens amigo thunderboy,pelas fotos...

Sigo com 25.3c,o vento que sopra é morno,tanbem devido há humidade baixa 
Céu pouco nublado,mas ainda consigo ver algumas formaçoes a SE
Vento na ordem dos 10 km/h de N/NO 
Humidade nos 35%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1013 mb

Pronto isto virou o vento para N/NO e acabou a brincadeira...mesmo assim ainda se ve umas coisas jeitosas a NO de Lisboa pode ser que ainda se vejam uns flashs,a não ser que isto de para a noite...veremos



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 20:13)

Parece estar a nascer uma nova célula na direcção de Setúbal.

Tenham calma que ainda existe alguma convecção.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2009 às 20:20)

Aqui está o raio longe


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Set 2009 às 20:29)

Olá 

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mín: 19.5ºC

Temperatura máx: 26.9ºC

Sigo com 24.3ºC

Durante o dia de hoje não ocorreram quaisquer situações de chuva ou trovoada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Mais um dia de calor.

Ainda 25,9 ºC e 42 % de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco de NNO e pressão em subida, nos 1014,9 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Set 2009 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


>



Olá boa noite!

AnDré, costumo dizer que diante de cenários destes, por si só, já valeu a pena viver até hoje para poder observá-los!!! 
Pode parecer loucura da minha parte, mas não consigo ficar indiferente a tão grande beleza... 

A mudar de casa, obviamente cansado..., mas ainda com energia para escrever um pouco do que se passa por aqui:

Mais um dia quente com alguns pingos logo ao início da manhã, o que pouco depois deu lugar a mais um dia de Verão marcado sobretudo à tarde pela presença de alguns Cumulus mediocris tendo passado a congestus.

De momento registo 25.1ºC / 34% hr e uma leve brisa que se nota ainda quente vinda de N/NE.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Set 2009 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado, ao que aparente algo se esta a desenvolver, veremos no que da, e se ainda vamos ter algumas surpresas...


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2009 às 21:23)

Actualmente 21,1ºC, céu muito nublado, humidade a 61% e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 21:56)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO, ainda 25,1 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Eram pouco mais de 20:30h quando cá caiu um aguaceirozinho.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2009 às 22:25)

sigo com 25.1, vento fraco e ceu pouco nublado por altocumulus


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 22:28)

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus e ainda 20,4ºC.

Humidade estável, nos 55% e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2009 às 22:29)

Ora aqui fica mais um pequeno relato fotográfico do que se passou hoje aqui e desculpem a qualidade foi de telemóvel


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 22:29)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui está o pouco que apanhei hoje.
> Já não foi mau





miguel disse:


> Aqui está o raio longe



Boas fotos, aqui há talento. 

Faltam as minhas fotos, que ainda estão por revelar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 22:30)

teles disse:


>



Uma boa cortina de precipitação. 

Parabéns aos restantes membros pelos seus óptimos registos.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2009 às 22:40)

Temperatura nos 19,7ºC e humidade a 57% neste momento.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Olá de novo! 

Uma noite bastante agradável com céu pouco nublado, aparentemente por Altocumulus, mas mais dispersos desde há pouco. 
O vento, esse quase inexistente desloca-se de NE e denota ainda uma certa secura, situação esta que se tem verificado nestes últimos dias especialmente após o cair da noite, com uma estranha descida do valor percentual da humidade, voltando a atingir a meio da madrugada valores considerados mais normais para a noite!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 30.8ºC / 62% hr

*mínimos:* 19.9ºC / 25% hr

_Valores actuais:_ 24.2ºC / 34% hr (21H50 com 40%!).


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2009 às 23:00)

de volta
bem por aqui, tal como esperava a "montanha pariu um rato", tendo o grosso ficado a NO daqui. Por cá de registar o vento forte como há muito não assistia, a chuva não foi nada por ai alem, nem deu para formar poças. Quanto à Trovoada, apenas vi dois relâmpagos (clarões e não os raios). Ainda tirei umas fotozitas, mais logo ou amanhã ponho aqui.


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2009 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> A célula a NE vem a todo o vapor!!
> Será que vence a nortada?!
> Apesar do vento de norte, estão ainda 25,2ºC.
> 
> ...



Essa foto faz mesmo lembrar a batalha instabilidade vs nortada. Ai está a bela nuvem,forte,corajosa, que está ai para as curvas,mas de repente vem a nortada que não deixa a sua passagem,como disse ontem o Mário Barros,com lanças,canhões, tudo!Ganha sempre,mesmo que a célula esteja bonita e imponente ,como se ve nessa foto  
Querem trovoadas ou estar perto do mar? As 2 coisas não pode ser


----------



## ct5iul (28 Set 2009 às 23:20)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:31.6ºC 15:20
TEMP MIN: 19.1ºC 15:24 

Temp actual 23.2ºC 23:20 
Pressão: 1015.2Hpa 23:20 
Intensidade do Vento: 6.8 km/h 23:20 
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 23.0ºC 23:20 
Humidade Relativa:52% 23:20 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:20 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 23:28)

Extremos de hoje:

19,8 ºC / 31,3 ºC

---

Céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e de desenvolvimento vertical, geralmente cumulonimbos e cumulus congestus, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

Actuais 20,3ºC, depois de uma subida repentina aos 22,0ºC.

Humidade nos 48%, em subida.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 00:03)

Mais um dia sem grande história meteorológica, mesmo com uma chuvinha de manhã...

Extremos do dia:

19ºC
28.3ºC

De momento, 22.6ºC, 59%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## under (29 Set 2009 às 00:31)

meteo disse:


> Essa foto faz mesmo lembrar a batalha instabilidade vs nortada. Ai está a bela nuvem,forte,corajosa, que está ai para as curvas,mas de repente vem a nortada que não deixa a sua passagem,como disse ontem o Mário Barros,com lanças,canhões, tudo!Ganha sempre,mesmo que a célula esteja bonita e imponente ,como se ve nessa foto
> Querem trovoadas ou estar perto do mar? As 2 coisas não pode ser



O que significa Nortada?Ja vi falarem disso aqui neste forum mas nao sei o que é.Como se detecta essa Nortada?


----------



## trepkos (29 Set 2009 às 00:33)

under disse:


> O que significa Nortada?Ja vi falarem disso aqui neste forum mas nao sei o que é.Como se detecta essa Nortada?



Saíndo à rua, se estiver um vento gelado a soprar de Norte, eis a Nortada.


----------



## under (29 Set 2009 às 00:47)

trepkos disse:


> Saíndo à rua, se estiver um vento gelado a soprar de Norte, eis a Nortada.


Mas estamos no verao... 

"Nortada
Origem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.
Nortada é um tipo vento frio na costa ocidental da Europa que sopra de noroeste. A sua origem está relacionada com o efeito de Coriolis.

Outros tipos de ventos: Siroco Alíseos"
Mais ainda:

" Nortada.  A nortada é a denominação dada em Portugal continental à resultante vectorial entre um vento Barostrófico (brisa marítima) e o vento da circulação geral, associado ao anticiclone subtropical denominado de anticiclone dos Açores. Ocorre nas tardes quentes entre Junho e Setembro, quando a massa de ar Tropical continental se instala sobre a Península Ibérica, provocando céu limpo e acentuado aquecimento à superfície. O diferencial energético que se verifica cerca de duas a três horas depois do meio dia solar, provoca uma deslocação de massa de ar, do oceano para o continente, que é proporcional ao diferencial energético local. A sua intensidade pode variar de 12 a 25Kt em média, soprando por vezes com rajadas, e termina quando o desequilíbrio que lhe deu origem é anulado, cerca das 21, 22 horas.  A Nortada faz-se sentir em toda a faixa costeira Ocidental, onde é mais violenta, e pode estender-se aproximadamente até aos 80 Km para o interior."

Knowledge is power


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 00:48)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 20.0ºC

Máx - 29.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 35 km/h

Humidade mínima de 30% e máxima 60%

Dia e noite caracterizados por pouco nublado, excepto durante a tarde que teve a participação de um belos cúmulos a Este, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 00:59)

under disse:


> Mas estamos no verao...



É no Verão que ela se sente com maior intensidade.
É comum, por volta das 15h-16h estarem para cima de 25-30ºC nas regiões do litoral oeste, mas depois levanta-se a nortada e lá vai a temperatura por aí a baixo. Trazendo o ar fresco e húmido do mar para a região do litoral.
Daí a "brisa fresca".



Por aqui nada de novo.
Noite tranquila e amena com 23,2ºC.


Extremos do dia 28:
Tmin: 19,6ºC
Tmáx: 31,6ºC


----------



## Madragoa (29 Set 2009 às 03:29)

Bom Dia 

Sigo com 20.8c
Ceu limpo...(por enquanto) 
Pressão atmosferica nos 1013 mb
Vento de E/NE na ordem dos 10 km/h
Humidade nos 44%


Pelas imagens do sat 24,e se o vento se manter de Este, eu arriscaria a dizer que vamos ter festa ao amanhecer....,se chegar ao litoral...e não se dissipar pelo caminho claro



Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2009 às 06:58)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite quente, embora com temperatura mínima _não-tropical_, de *19,4ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 20,8ºC, estando a humidade nos 46%.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## F_R (29 Set 2009 às 07:28)

Bom dia

Estão 18.9ºC


----------



## psm (29 Set 2009 às 07:33)

under disse:


> Mas estamos no verao...
> 
> "Nortada
> Origem: Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre.
> ...





Há este estudo sobre os ventos em Portugal muito bom, é no entanto muito complexo

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/estudo-vento-medio-no-territorio-portugues-2592.html


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2009 às 07:37)

Isto está apetitoso:


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2009 às 09:18)

bons dias
sigo com 21.0º, ceu limpo embora a SE e E esteja muito nublado por cirroestratus, o vento esta fraco de norte.


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado por aqui. O GFS continua a insistir na precipitação generalizada hoje e amanhã. Vamos lá ver o que acontece... 

O céu está um pouco escuro aqui, mas não ameaça nada por enquanto.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mais uma noite tropical.
20,4ºC de mínima.

Por agora, o céu vai encobrindo, a temperatura está nos 24,5ºC e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de ESE.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Set 2009 às 11:23)

Chuva captada ao longe ontem pela webcam do MeteoTomar

[VIDEO]http://www.meteotomar.info/partilha/Filme.wmv[/VIDEO]

Desculpem a qualidade do video mas foi o que se arranjou ​


----------



## Teles (29 Set 2009 às 12:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2009*

Por aqui nem ata nem desata , um manto branco de Altocumulus stratiformis ameaça  não deixar esta localidade


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2009 às 12:29)

Céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus, Altocumulus e Altocumulus Undulatus.

Temperatura actual de 24,7ºC, tendo o seu valor máximo até ao momento sido de *25,1ºC*.

Humidade a 40% e vento de ENE (68º), nos 19,8 km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!
Céu nublado, mas com muitas abertas...
Se a previsão aponta para alguns aguaceiros, por enquanto não promete nada...
Mínima de 19.8ºC (não há maneira de as mínimas começarem a baixar como deve ser).
De momento, 25.3ºC, 45%HR, 1014hpa, UV3, vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 13:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> Se a previsão aponta para alguns aguaceiros, por enquanto não promete nada...



Dizes bem, por enquanto... 

Vendo o sat24 as células ainda se estão a formar. Amanhã o episódio deve repetir-se, segundo o IM.

Vamos mas é para a Madeira...  Lá é que está a dar.


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2009 às 14:19)

Boas tardes, por aqui o Céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado principalmente por nuvens altas e um tempo muito abafado outra vez com 27,8ºC e Vento fraco ou nulo do quadrante Este.
Já se nota bastantes formações de cúmulos a Este como tem sido habitual nestes últimos dias.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Set 2009 às 14:31)

Boa tarde.
Céu encoberto e alguns cumulus também já a aparecera NE.
29.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2009 às 15:42)

Reparem no GFS para logo:


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 15:49)

Tempo muito abafado, com uns quentes 27.4ºC e 38%HR.
Vento de leste fraco a moderado.


----------



## squidward (29 Set 2009 às 16:06)

algumas fotos de ontem:


----------



## trepkos (29 Set 2009 às 16:10)

andres disse:


> Reparem no GFS para logo:



Eu sinceramente não sei onde o GFS foi buscar essa chuva toda... de pensar até me ficou a doer a cabeça


----------



## lsalvador (29 Set 2009 às 16:11)

Por Tomar hoje

30.2 ºC (12:58)
11.3 ºC (06:55)

1013 hPa (00:00)
1009 hPa (15:44)


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2009 às 16:24)

trepkos disse:


> Eu sinceramente não sei onde o GFS foi buscar essa chuva toda... de pensar até me ficou a doer a cabeça


Não é o unico!


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2009 às 16:44)

andres disse:


> Não é o unico!



Seria conveniente indicares a fonte do mapa...

Até porque não tem nenhuma legenda de quantidades pelo que assim não se percebe sequer se isso é muita quantidade ou algo insignificante


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Começou a cair agora pingas grossas que se estao a intenssificar


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2009 às 16:48)

vitamos disse:


> Seria conveniente indicares a fonte do mapa...
> 
> Até porque não tem nenhuma legenda de quantidades pelo que assim não se percebe sequer se isso é muita quantidade ou algo insignificante



Ok...http://www.eltiempo.es/lluvia/
Vão ás 23:00 da noite e veem


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2009 às 16:52)

andres disse:


> Ok...http://www.eltiempo.es/lluvia/
> Vão ás 23:00 da noite e veem



Ok obrigado, fica apenas uma referência não só para ti mas no geral e para quem também viu a previsão do GFS.

Embora o cenário seja de convectividade geral, e seja sempre difícil de prever as quantidades nestas situações, tanto o GFS como este site não indicam muita chuva... Estamos a falar de algo a rondar os 2mm (em média) por períodos de 6h. No entanto, e como disse atrás, estas situações são sempre difíceis de prever.

Por aqui sigo com céu encoberto... Mas nada de muito relevante a assinalar.


----------



## Madragoa (29 Set 2009 às 17:29)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com ...

Temp actual 28.8c
Humidade nos 28%
Pressão atmosferica nos 1012 mb
Vento fraco de E/SE

Isto (o céu ) hoje esta com muito bom aspecto...,esta se a preparar...a humidade é que podia estar um pouquinho mais alta

Veremos...

Começa a pingar na Baixa (eu editei o post ,para não estar a postar novamente só para informar que chove fraco)




Cumprimentos...


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2009 às 17:42)

Céu muito negro a Este e começou a chuviscar, 26,9ºC e Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 17:55)

Estão a cair uns pingos grossos, mas nada mais que isso, até ao momento...
Mas quem sabe o que ainda possa vir...
Sigo com 25.6ºC, 44%HR, 1013hpa.


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2009 às 17:57)

Aqui está o Céu neste momento por aqui, a foto não tem muita qualidade por ter sido tirada com telemóvel mas ainda assim dá para ver o quão negro o Céu está


----------



## HotSpot (29 Set 2009 às 18:01)

Aqui no Cais do Sodré já chove fraco há 15 minutos


----------



## bisnaga33 (29 Set 2009 às 18:14)

ja tou a ver que mais uma vez nao vamos ter animacao pela zona de lisboa


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Set 2009 às 18:17)

Olá

Sigo com 24.4ºC e começam a cair os primeiros pingos!


----------



## Lousano (29 Set 2009 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia sem novidades, com mínima de 13,1º e máxima de 31,6º.

Durante a tarde existiu mais nebulosidade.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2009 às 18:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Estão a cair uns pingos grossos, mas nada mais que isso, até ao momento...
> Mas quem sabe o que ainda possa vir...
> Sigo com 25.6ºC, 44%HR, 1013hpa.



Por aqui finalmente caem uns pingos grossos também, mas tem sido só isso.
Logo vemos o que poderá vir.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Há uma hora atrás, no Campo Grande, em Lisboa, também chuviscava.

Em Odivelas, nada. Nem um pingo.

A temperatura está nos 24,7ºC.
E a nortada lá vai soprando.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Set 2009 às 18:51)

O céu está tão escuro a Este que é quase inimaginável não vir aí nada
26.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2009 às 19:06)

AnDré disse:


> Há uma hora atrás, no Campo Grande, em Lisboa, também chuviscava.
> 
> Em Odivelas, nada. Nem um pingo.
> 
> ...



E esse efeito Nortada parece querer fazer com que toda a possível animação do dia se esfume... Não me parece que hoje vá haver muito mais a destacar, tendo em conta o quadro actual.

Por aqui céu maioritariamente encoberto por nuvens "inofensivas".


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2009 às 19:07)

Por aqui caíram pingas grossas, em quantidade suficiente para molhar o chão!

A temperatura encontra-se estável nos 23,2ºC, enquando mais uma vez, o Sol de põe, para Oeste.

Vento a 5,0 km/h e pressão a 1015 hPa.

Humidade a 42%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25,2ºC e o céu está nublado, mas ainda não choveu cá nada hoje.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28,8ºC

T.Minima: 17,1ºC


----------



## ct5iul (29 Set 2009 às 19:32)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:28.2ºC 17:20
TEMP MIN: 19.5ºC 07:38 

Temp actual 24.1ºC 19:30
Pressão: 1013.3Hpa 19:30
Intensidade do Vento: 8.9 km/h 19:30
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 23.3ºC 19:30
Humidade Relativa:52% 20:20 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 19:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.4mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 19:35)

A sul parece estar mais desanuviado, mas a nordeste o céu está muito carregado...
Vou seguindo com 24.4ºC, 45%HR.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Set 2009 às 19:36)

Será que o que vem ali de Espanha vai afectar o litoral...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 19:37)

Haaa pá nortada nortada nortada era matá-la pá  porque é que ela não cava daqui ai ai maldito aquecimento global  ou será o outro fenómeno 

Por aqui caíram umas pingas constituídas por 50% água 50% pó/areia que chegaram a molhar o chão.

Neste momento céu muito nublado 23.4ºC e ventinho de noroeste que afaga a alma.


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 19:56)

Caíram de facto algumas pingas grossas por aqui, de tarde, mas não chegou a 1 mm.

Por agora continuam as esperanças de ver algo nesta noite/madrugada, aqui...


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2009 às 20:18)

Tou a ver que aquela celula ja a sul de setubal chegara aqui!


----------



## DRC (29 Set 2009 às 20:32)

andres disse:


> Tou a ver que aquela celula ja a sul de setubal chegara aqui!



Pois se calhar chegará  mas já em dissipação, não provocando nada de especial só talvez algumas pingas.


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 20:35)

DRC disse:


> Pois se calhar chegará  mas já em dissipação, não provocando nada de especial só talvez algumas pingas.



Estão outras a nascer atrás dessa principal.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2009 às 20:38)

Lightning disse:


> Estão outras a nascer atrás dessa principal.



Lightning, eu ainda nao vi as imagens de satelite, mas achas que essas novas chegarao aqui ao montijo?


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 20:44)

andres disse:


> Lightning, eu ainda nao vi as imagens de satelite, mas achas que essas novas chegarao aqui ao montijo?



Talvez sim talvez não, ainda estão muito longe, no distrito de Beja, mesmo que cheguem cá já não devem de trazer muita animação.

Mas também existe a possibilidade de se formarem mais assim como aquelas se formaram, com a única diferença que se podem formar em qualquer lado, praticamente...

Ou seja, se queres festa rija  vais ter que rezar um pouco para que se forme uma ou outra célula a uns km's do montijo e se aguente bem.

A noite ainda não acabou, o GFS prevê precipitação para toda a zona litoral centro até pelo menos às 2 da manhã, por isso... É tudo uma questão de ter paciência e esperar.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2009 às 20:50)

boas noites
hoje o dia foi de ceu nublado por altocumulus e alguns chuviscos, agora estao uns amenos 24.3º, vento fraco de SE e elevada HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Set 2009 às 21:19)

Mais um dia relativamente quente, ainda com 24,6 ºC a esta hora.

Vento fraco de ONO e pressão a subir, nos 1013,9 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2009 às 21:22)

21,4ºC de temperatura, 50% de humidade, e caem uns chuviscos nas regiões próximas.

Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNE (22º) e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 21:35)

Segue tudo tranquilo por aqui, nem chuva, nem nada...

Extremos do dia:

19.8ºC
28.1ºC

De momento, 23.3ºC, 49%HR, 1014hpa.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2009 às 21:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui caíram pingas grossas, em quantidade suficiente para molhar o chão!
> 
> A temperatura encontra-se estável nos 23,2ºC, enquando mais uma vez, o Sol de põe, para Oeste.
> 
> ...



Por aqui, à tarde, as pingas grossas apenas «sarapintaram» o chão!!
Entretanto, não durou muito, tendo parado pouco tempo depois, sendo que assim os solos continuam bastante ressequidos...
O ar estava bem abafado.
Perto da Parede, eram 19.50 e estavam 26,5ºc , caíram uns pingos grossos durante uns minutos  e estava uma humidade relativa elevada.
Por aqui a noite segue quente e húmida.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Set 2009 às 21:43)

Olá

Sigo com 22.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2009 às 21:59)

Epá tanta chuva que tem caído hoje, só á pouco é que pingou qualquer coisa, só uma pergunta estamos mesmo no outono.


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 22:12)

A célula que está em Setúbal que se decida... 

Ou então que se formem outras...


----------



## Lousano (29 Set 2009 às 22:18)

Neste momento 21,3º, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de Sul.

Infelizmente este tempo seco vai multiplicando os incêndios, tornando-se já habitual o fumo no horizonte ao fim do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 23:05)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 20.3ºC

Máx - 27.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 40 km/h

Humidade mínima de 36% e máxima 93%

Dia e noite caracterizados por céu muito nublado e algumas pingas fracas durante a tarde, vento fraco.


----------



## kikofra (29 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Ha a resgistar uns minutos de chuva muito fraca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Set 2009 às 23:09)

Extremos de hoje:

19,9 ºC / 28,4 ºC

---

Dia quente e de céu muito nublado, vento fraco de NO.

Chuva fraca ao final da tarde, sem acumulação de precipitação.


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 23:16)

Epa o GFS tá com muitas esperanças mesmo... prevendo mesmo entre 5 a 10 milímetros de precipitação para o litoral e interior centro...  

Só com excepção do litoral Norte, pois todo o resto de Portugal Continental deverá ter precipitação generalizada.

Estas informações foram com base no modelo de previsão do GFS para as 2 da manhã.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Set 2009 às 23:25)

olá boa noite! 

O céu de momento apresenta-se pouco nublado sobretudo por nebulosidade alta com o que parecem ser Cirrocumulus floccus.
A noite está agradável com apenas uma leve brisa vinda de N/NE.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 28.9ºC / 51% hr

*mínimos:* 20.3ºC / 30% hr

Valores actuais: 23.2ºC / 39% hr (a "habitual" descida de hr por esta hora!)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Set 2009 às 23:47)

Ao final da tarde choveu fraco, com a humidade relativa na altura apenas nos 40 %.

O vento soprava fraco de ONO, mas agora com a brisa de Leste a humidade subiu para os 70 %, uma grande subida devido a essa rotação do vento.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2009 às 23:48)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

Actuais 20,9ºC e céu encoberto.

Humidade a 50%.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Por aqui segue mais uma noite agradável de... Verão!
22,5ºC e vento fraco de NE.


-----------------------------

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 20,4ºC
Tmáx: 28,9ºC

Nada de chuva. Nem de pingos!


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2009 às 00:39)

Já pinga! 

20,7º.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2009 às 01:08)

Aqui tudo calmo, sigo com uma temperatura de 20,6ºC e vento fraco quase nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 01:40)

Com 20,6ºC, vento fraquíssimo, céu encoberto e humidade nos 63%, me despeço.

Até logo!


----------



## meteo (30 Set 2009 às 02:07)

Por LIsboa hoje esteve um dia com muitas núvens,mas onde eu estive 0 mm de precipitação.Nada de nada.

Agora por Oeiras,mais uma noite de Verão.Ainda se encontra tropical,com 20,2graus e vento inexistente.


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2009 às 07:41)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens e 18.8ºC


----------



## Madragoa (30 Set 2009 às 08:06)

Bom dia 

Sigo com...
Temp actual 19.2c
Humidade nos 72%
Pressão atmosférica 1014mb
O céu apresenta se muito nublado,principalmente a E/SE/S,pelo horizonte que tenho
Vento fraco de E/NE,a soprar na ordem dos 5 km/h de media 

Noite tropical,com vento sempre de nulo a muito fraco

Chuva ou trovoada,nem cheiro


Cumprimentos...


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens inofensivas, vento nulo e 18,9ºC.

A mínima foi de 18,8ºC.

Precipitação: Zero!


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o cheiro a terra molhada   Sem que me tenha apercebido, choveu durante a noite... O suficiente para molhar o chão. A manhã segue com céu muito nublado e vento fraco!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto, e temperatura a oscilar pouco.

Actuai 21,9ºC, humidade nos 66% e vento a soprar fraco, de E (90º).

Pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,1º, tendo durante a noite o vento sido moderado/forte de SE.

Ainda chuviscou durant uns dois minutos, mas nada mais.

Neste momento céu nublado a Este e pouco nublado a Oeste, com vento fraco e 19,8º.


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2009 às 10:25)

Boas , por aqui vai caindo alguns aguaceiros , vento quase nulo e temperatura actual de 22.6


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2009 às 10:29)

Em Santarém céu cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 10:57)

*Nota da administração*

Há um anuncio (bodyslim) que está a abrir em popup de forma automática a alguns utilizadores deste seguimento. É um problema do código original do anuncio que parece que está mal construído. A publicidade é gerida externamente por um operador (Google neste caso) e não temos grande controlo sobre isso, mas estamos a tentar contactar a origem para resolver este problema irritante.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Set 2009 às 10:58)

Bom dia a todos!
Hoje finalmente como anteriormente citaram, o cheiro a terra molhada era mais que evidente. Fantástico o cheirinho a Outono!!
Dados actuais:
Temp:19,3 ºC
Hr: 81%
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Estado de tempo: Algumas nuvens dispersas, vento particamente inexistente.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 11:33)

Temperatura actual de 23,2ºC, com céu a manter-se pouco nublado por Altoestratus.

Humidade nos 55% e vento fraco de NE (45º), nos 6,5 km/h.

Pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 11:51)

A grande Lisboa despojada de qualquer tipo de nebulosidade.
Segue o tempo de verão.

Sol e vento nulo.
24ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Set 2009 às 11:55)

AnDré disse:


> A grande Lisboa despojada de qualquer tipo de nebulosidade.
> Segue o tempo de verão.
> 
> Sol e vento nulo.
> 24ºC.



Lisboa ta completamente limpa, por aqui 24ºC, vento nulo, e um sol abrasador veremos o que nos espera a tarde...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 12:55)

Temperatura máxima de *25,5ºC* até ao momento.

Neste momento tenho 23,8ºC e humidade a 51%.

Crescem bastantes Cumulus a Norte!


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2009 às 12:59)

boas tardes
ás 8.05 estavam 19.7º na encarnação


----------



## Madragoa (30 Set 2009 às 13:24)

Boas 

Vejo celulas a explodirem por todo lado ,mais a norte...

Temp actual 26.3c




Cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2009 às 13:49)

Aqui está assim a Este:


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Set 2009 às 14:09)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia de "nem carne nem peixe"...
Ora nem está sol, nem chove, nem está frio nem muito calor... irra!!
Mínima de 19.2ºC, seguindo de momento com 25.2ºC, 57%HR, 1016hpa. 
Céu nublado com alguns cumulus bem interessantes a leste, embora, se tudo se mantiver como em dias anteriores, a "serial killer dos cumulus" actuará antes de se dar algum evento interessante...


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2009 às 14:13)

mr. phillip disse:


> Céu nublado com alguns cumulus bem interessantes a leste, embora, se tudo se mantiver como em dias anteriores, a "serial killer dos cumulus" actuará antes de se dar algum evento interessante...



O vento para hoje e os próximos dias deve soprar em geral fraco. 

Mesmo que não dê nada, venham de lá umas boas formações para umas boas fotos... 

Sim, porque


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 14:26)

Muitas nuvens também por aqui.
Principalmente a norte de mim.





27ºC e vento em geral fraco de sul.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2009 às 14:36)

Boas tardes.
Começa a crescer uma célula aqui a norte
27.4ºC.


----------



## cardu (30 Set 2009 às 15:09)

em vila franca xira está a ficar bonito


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2009 às 15:16)

Estou quase debaixo da célula que referi mas não está a provocar precipitação nem actividade eléctrica, ainda...
Apenas alguns aguaceiros moderados localizados.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2009 às 15:42)

Chove com força a NO.
Aqui caem umas pingas.
Para este nota-se já alguns congestus.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Set 2009 às 15:46)

Boa tarde
Para os lados de Coimbra estão umas nuvens com bom desenvolvimento.
Pessoal de Coimbra como está a situação por aí?


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2009 às 15:48)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> Para os lados de Coimbra estão umas nuvens com bom desenvolvimento.
> Pessoal de Coimbra como está a situação por aí?



Ainda nada, mas há bons desenvolvimentos a Este e Norte


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 16:06)

Agora mesmo!!

De uma célula pequena que está ligeiramente a N/NE de mim. Em Loures deve estar a chover!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2009 às 16:07)

AnDré disse:


> Agora mesmo!!
> 
> Está ligeiramente a NE de mim. Em Loures deve estar a chover!



O que? Já ouves trovoes?
Isto ta bom


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2009 às 16:07)

A situação aqui neste momento está assim:


----------



## rfll (30 Set 2009 às 16:09)

boas tardes.
acabei de ouvir mais uma descarga.agora mesmo. estou pelos lados de odivelas


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 16:13)

rfll disse:


> boas tardes.
> acabei de ouvir mais uma descarga.agora mesmo. estou pelos lados de odivelas



Exactamente em cima de mim está assim:





No entanto a chuva está a cair toda a NE.

------------------------

Está a dirigir-se para este e a afastar-se daqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2009 às 16:19)

Será que passa de raspao aqui?


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 16:32)

andres disse:


> Será que passa de raspao aqui?



Não.
A "mini célula" já era.
Desfez-se toda num instante.

Aqui, nem uma pinga deixou.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Set 2009 às 16:38)

Máxima de 25.6ºC, não me parece que torne a subir até lá...
Quanto ao resto, por aqui, tudo na mesma...
Bastante nebulosidade, quer a norte quer a leste, mas aqui não tem chegado nada, apenas o sol vai brilhando com um enfraquecimento aqui e ali...
HR nos 62%, 24.2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2009 às 17:01)

Situação agora aqui:


----------



## under (30 Set 2009 às 17:08)

Em Eiras ja choveu...


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2009 às 17:15)

Dia de bastante sol em Santarém

Agora começam a aparecer algumas nuvens a N e NE(é so que consigo ver)


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2009 às 17:16)

Fenómeno fantástico no Tejo...nevoeiro na barra


----------



## lsalvador (30 Set 2009 às 17:27)

Mais fotos


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2009 às 17:39)

Desculpem lá, mas isto é nevoeiro ou chuva?:


----------



## Madragoa (30 Set 2009 às 17:40)

HotSpot disse:


> Fenómeno fantástico no Tejo...nevoeiro na barra






Esse nevoeiro é curioso,e é um fenómeno de que eu me apercebo há uns anos visto morar em frente a Cacilhas,do outro lado do Rio,o nevoeiro começa mais ao menos entre a Trafaria e o Porto Brandão,e normalmente é sempre rasteiro ao rio ,depois dissipasse entre elevador panoramico ,e Cacilhas,é muito raro mas há dias em que a encosta Sul do Rio entre os pontos que acima referi pura e simplesmente desaparece,devido ao nevoeiro,mas é só a uns 300m.400metros da margem...todo o resto do rio tem boa visibilidade
Inclusive já foi alvo de estudo,por que de direito e penso se não estou em erro !! que a explicação foi de uma corrente de agua mais quente que se forma(ou que circula), em certos dias provocando aquele nevoeiro (rasteirinho)

Desculpem o off topic .mas acho curioso este nevoeiro,e é um (fenómeno) que acompanho com alguma regularidade,nesta terra onde não se passa nada e só há confusão ,




Sigo com 23,9 c
Humidade nos 62%
Vento fraco a moderado de O/SO
Pressão atmosférica 1014mb
Céu neste momento pouco nublado




Cumprimentos...


----------



## lsalvador (30 Set 2009 às 17:43)

Mais fotos


----------



## Madragoa (30 Set 2009 às 17:44)

andres disse:


> Desculpem lá, mas isto é nevoeiro ou chuva?:



É nevoeiro e foi derrepente...,desculpem um post a seguir ao outro

Esta a arrefecer rápido 22,9c

Cumprimentos...


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2009 às 17:46)

Aqui no MeteoCaisDoSodré www.meteocaisdosodre.info

19,1ºC e 97% humidade


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 18:00)

Fotos espectaculares. Em cima da ponte 25 de Abril, é capaz de se ter um panorama fantástico do que se está a passar.

Aqui o céu limpou quase na totalidade.
O vento mantém-se de sudoeste.
Vejo a sul o nevoeiro no Tejo.


----------



## Madragoa (30 Set 2009 às 18:09)

Já vai nos 21.4c,e ainda não fui (invadido) pelo nevoeiro ,vejo o a passar á minha frente,circula de SO para NE,
Está mal é o nevoeiro aparecer as 6h da tarde,hora de ponta nos barcos...




Cumprimentos....


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2009 às 18:18)

depois de ter passado a tarde com os meus tios na expo, eis que volto
neste momento estao 24.8º, ceu limpo embora se observem celulas bem grandes a este e nordeste e vento fraco variavel.
interessante o nevoeiro no tejo embora um pouco estranho....qualsera a razao da sua formação?


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Set 2009 às 18:20)

Olá

Sigo com 22.9ºC e céu praticamente com poucas nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Set 2009 às 18:54)

O nevoeiro está a chegar aqui. Resultado: HR a disparar, indo já nos 81%.
A temperatura está nos 21.3ºC, com um grande trambolhão.


----------



## criz0r (30 Set 2009 às 18:56)

Foto da situação actual aqui em Almada com o Nevoeiro a aproximar-se cada vez mais


----------



## criz0r (30 Set 2009 às 19:02)




----------



## belem (30 Set 2009 às 19:13)

Aqui já desde há um bocado, veio repentinamente o nevoeiro!
É um fenómeno raro mas espectacular!! 
Também é giro por vezes atravessar a Serra de Monsanto e ver o céu limpo do outro lado e fazer o caminho depois de volta para ter uma dupla perspectiva.
A temperatura baixou consequentemente e de forma notória, mas não está frio. Até está bem agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 19:15)

Bonitos os desenvolvimentos verticais desta tarde, aqui.

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *25,5ºC*,e actualmente tenho 21,8ºC com humidade nos 61%.

Pressão a 1016 hPa e vento a 5,0 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Set 2009 às 19:25)

As fotos fazem-me lembrar as de São Francisco, tiradas por cima da Golden Gate, espectaculares mesmo.

O nevoeiro partiu da barra e foi percorrendo o Tejo para nascente. Tanto que quando saí da Margueira à 1 hora via o Barreiro.

E guess what, está ligada novamente, a ver até quando. Vejamos:

Temperatura:  	 19.8 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	17.3 °C 	
Humidade: 	86% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	8.8km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	11.1km/h 
Vento: 	OESTE 	
Pressão: 	1015.5hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2009 às 19:32)

sigo com 23.9º ceu limpo e vento nulo


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Extremos de hoje:
14,4ºC/27,1ºC.
Acumulei ainda 2,1mm de madrugada.
Actualmente 19,6ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 70%.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 20:28)

Boas,
18,8ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo e humidade a 69%.


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2009 às 20:44)

Continua o nevoeiro cerrado por aqui... E algum fresquinho. 

19,7ºC e HR no máximo.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2009 às 20:46)

Boa noite
Além do aguaceiro que há bocado deixou umas 3 ou 4 gotas de água no chão, (não sei bem se foram 3..., se calhar até foram 2)não ocorreu mais nada hoje. 
20.7ºC
Vento nulo.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 20:52)

Aqui e agora 18,5ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 68%.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Set 2009 às 21:04)

Nevoeiro a ficar cada vez mais cerrado, tanto aqui em Almada, como na Piedade:

Temperatura:  	 18.9 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	17.0 °C 	
Humidade: 	89% 
Velocidade do vento: 	2.7km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	6.1km/h 
Vento: 	OES-SUDOESTE 
Pressão: 	1016.5hPa 

Fresquinho hein?


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2009 às 21:06)

Eu aqui nao tenho nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 21:10)

Temperatura nos 19,8ºC, com vento a soprar fraco a moderado de N (360º).

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus e há, inclusivé, alguma névoa.


----------



## ct5iul (30 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:27.1ºC 14:37
TEMP MIN: 18.2ºC 07:30 

Temp actual 18.8ºC 21:30
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 21:30
Intensidade do Vento: 0.3 km/h 21:30
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: W
Temperatura do vento: 18.8ºC 21:30
Humidade Relativa:86% 21:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 21:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 21:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Por aqui bastante humidade e nevoeiro hoje nao se consegue ver a ponte 25 de abril





WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Despeço-me por hoje com nevoeiro cerrado.
Temperatura nos 19.8ºC, HR nos 90%.

Extremos do dia:

19.2ºC
25.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2009 às 21:39)

Céu nublado por cirroestratos e vento praticamente nulo de NO e 21,6 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Set 2009 às 21:46)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29,5ºC

T.Minima: 18.4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 22:05)

A temperatura actual é de 15,8ºC e a humidade de 71%.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Neste momento 16,3ºC, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 72%.


----------



## meteo (30 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Nevoeiro cerradissimo que está neste momento é do melhor para acabar com o calor que estas noites teem sido  Abram-se as janelas!


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2009 às 22:23)

Boas , ficam aqui mais umas fotos do dia de hoje


----------



## ct5iul (30 Set 2009 às 22:36)

Boas mais uma vez por aqui o nevoeiro ja esta a desaparecer: a temperatura ja esta a mais de 20 minutos nos 18.6ºc humidade nos 86% aqui fica umas fotos tiradas a pouco de 5 em 5 minutos agora sim ja se pode ver a ponte 





Passados 5 minutos




Passados + 5 minutos




Bem quem quiser seguir o resto pode ver a web cam em http://ct2iul.ww.com/ um abraço informo que a humidade esta a descer neste momento registo 84%hr


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 22:38)

meteo disse:


> Nevoeiro cerradissimo que está neste momento é do melhor para acabar com o calor que estas noites teem sido  Abram-se as janelas!



Já aqui, o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo. 

Temperatura estagnada nos 20,2ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Set 2009 às 23:01)

O nevoeiro está a desaparecer.

A temperatura essa continua abaixo dos 19ºc mas está a subir. Como último post do dia posto aqui a estatística, destaque para a queda abrupta da temperatura, e o aumento gradual da pressão:







Despeço-me com: 

Temperatura:  	 18.6 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	16.9 °C 	
Humidade: 	90% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	4.2km/h 
Vento: 	NORDESTE 	
Pressão: 	1016.8hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.0mm

Os extremos do (meio) dia foram:

máxima de 26.8ºC às 14h25
mínima de 18.4ºC às 22h20


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Set 2009 às 23:05)

Por aqui um pouco de névoa, mas nada mais, 20ºC, vento nulo e ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Aqui nevoeiro e 14,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2009 às 23:47)

Céu nublado por cirrus, vento nulo.

Agora 20,3 ºC e 73 %.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2009 às 00:09)

olá boa noite! 

Após um dia com presença de muitas nuvens, calor, chuva e trovoada, a noite está calma com céu praticamente limpo e vento muito fraco de NO.


*Extremos de 30-Set:*

*Máximos:* 28.0ºC / 82% hr

*mínimos:* 19.2ºC / 38% hr


Valores actuais: 18.3ºC / 72% hr


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 00:12)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *18,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *25,5ºC*

Vento Máximo: *24,8 km/h* de O (270º).

---

Actuais 18,0ºC. A névoa mantém-se.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 17:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 14,4ºC/27,1ºC.
> Acumulei ainda 2,1mm de madrugada.
> Actualmente 19,6ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 70%.



É so para dizer que a mínima acabou por ser de 12,1ºC.


----------

